# Real housewives of Salt Lake city



## meazar

Anyone??? Lots to say, especially since I live outside of Park City...


----------



## meazar

Like- who are these people????


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I watched some of the episode.  I don't claim to be an expert on Utah, but my Dad was from Utah and raised Mormon, (My mother was raised Mormon and went to BYU, she was from Colorado), but both my parents left the Church when I was a kid. I have relatives in Salt Lake City, some are Mormons, some aren't any more, but I do not recognize these women at all!  

I know not all of the women on the show are Mormon, and maybe some  are no longer practicing.  But basically it seemed to me that the show plays up the Mormon religious angle and then shows them all as hypocrites - Mormons are not supposed to drink - yet they all seemed to be drinking to me.  Like all religions I'm sure there are people who are less strict in adhering to religious practices than others, but it just seems sort of exploitive, expose to me. But I guess I should expect that.  

And don't get me started on the woman who has her own church and goes around dressing in designer clothes.  Can't help but think that the she's siphoning off church funds to fund her lifestyle. And for someone who is supposed to be a Minister, she seems very uncaring and unlikeable.

I also thought it creepy that the son was laying out roses for his father for his mother's birthday and then accompanied her to the party.


----------



## simone72

Wondering if this is worth watching ?


----------



## sgj99

This is a strange group of women.  And that has nothing to do with being Mormon.  They’d be strange if they were Presbyterians.


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't watched it yet.  I'm hoping for a RH show without constant screaming and yelling and fake riches.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## lulilu

Seemed like the normal HW show starting out, with everyone trying as hard as they can.  OTT plastic surgery, stiletto sandals in the snow, show off antics.  

I was curious about their houses.  None seemed fabulous to me at all.  And I read that most of them don't live in SLC but in various suburbs.

I had a hard time keeping the women straight, especially the two who look alike.  

It seems as if none are religious Mormons and are just using their association with it (if they are even Morman) for the titillation factor -- counting on the audience to look for a freak factor.


----------



## TC1

I thought the party at the Shah Chalet (including sign) was hilarious..you can tell she just likes to throw parties..which didn't look at that "bougie" to me   
I don't think I'm going to like the blonde, she really seems to be trying too hard since her divorce from "mormon royalty" whatever that means..
Mary? is that the one married to her grandfather? yeah, don't like her..or her need to announce every designer on her body. Her hair was a hot mess at the event.


----------



## rockhollow

well, that was quite the first show for Salt Lake City.
There was a lot of information to absorb for one show, I'll have to see a few more episodes before I can figure out all the new ladies.
Agree Lulilu, it was hard to tell two of the ladies apart - I think it was Lisa and Meredith?

So far, none of the ladies seem particularly kind, hopefully that will change.

That birthday party was weird. The lady having the party (Jen?) sure seemed to make the party all about her, not so much the birthday girl.

Heather looks like she's going to be odd woman out, trying to be part of the group. She seems like she just hasn't adjusted to not being part of Mormon royalty, and will spent the season tying to be part of that group.

I did like Whitney, she seemed sweet, but is also unhappy about being thrown out of the church.

Couldn't stand Mary - everything seems phoney about her. And to marry your step-grandfather????
I'm sure her poor church must be supporting her lavish lifestyle. And she seems to be confused that being a bit** and speaking badly of people is ok - not!!!

this season is going to be wild.


----------



## A bottle of Red

What  is  Mormon royalty?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

A bottle of Red said:


> What  is  Mormon royalty?


I'm not a 100% sure as I've never heard this term  (most likely something the marketing team came up with) but I'm assuming it refers to families who joined the Church very early on and followed Joseph Smith (the Founder) and then, after he was assassinated, Brigham Young to Utah, or families who have played a significant leadership role in the Church.

Looking at the Cast profiles it does seem most of these woman really aren't practicing Mormons anymore and some aren't Mormon to begin with.






						The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Amid an ongoing legal battle, Jen Shah is leaning on her friends and family for support more than ever. When the group’s dynamics shift, Jen’s new alliances cause a divide among the women. Jen and her husband, Sharrieff, downsize their house as they face the uncertainty of their future together.




					www.bravotv.com
				




I agree its hard to tell them all apart.

Not sure if I'll watch - none of the woman seem that nice, and they don't have the glitz or glamour I want in these HW shows.  But it all depends on the pandemic, we may be heading toward another lockdown here, if trends continue.

p.s. I have love hate/relationship with the Church do to my own family history but I also find the history of the Church absolutely fascinating. And from an American history point of view, Mormon pioneer trains played an important role in settling and opening up the West.


----------



## PJMac

meazar said:


> Anyone??? Lots to say, especially since I live outside of Park City...



Where outside of Park City?! I used to live in Old town PC till about a year ago. 

I watched the show but i tend to watch all the housewives shows. Going to watch a few more episodes before i really decide, as i felt it was just intros and each of the women trying to show how rich they were.


----------



## bagshopr

I will keep watching. I still can't keep the characters straight . I am disappointed that they are already starting out with a plot about what someone said ( the outspoken one who said the other one smelled like a hospital). Lame


----------



## TC1

The way these intro's went was a but odd. You can REALLY tell these ladies don't know each other and it's a cast, not a group of friends like they expect viewers to believe.


----------



## meazar

bagshopr said:


> I will keep watching. I still can't keep the characters straight . I am disappointed that they are already starting out with a plot about what someone said ( the outspoken one who said the other one smelled like a hospital). Lame


----------



## meazar

PJMac said:


> Where outside of Park City?! I used to live in Old town PC till about a year ago.
> 
> I watched the show but i tend to watch all the housewives shows. Going to watch a few more episodes before i really decide, as i felt it was just intros and each of the women trying to show how rich they were.


Red Ledges.


----------



## PJMac

meazar said:


> Red Ledges.



My cousin lives in Heber!! I moved to Florida (not by choice) and one of the things i miss the most is crumbl cookies. LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

I will probably keep watching since it is semi-local to me (I'm in Wyoming and Salt Lake is the closest city to me), but I need them to not give Meredith's son so much airtime. He was trying way to be hard to be cool. 
I am assuming "Mormon Royalty" meant they had a ton of money and were well known/had a good pedigree, not that he was literally royalty. I can't imagine anyone super high up in the church would be doing this show, so he's probably not as big of a deal as she made him out to be. You can't have a Salt Lake franchise and not have Mormons associated with it, so I'm not surprised it's so much of a focus in the first season.


----------



## sgj99

Whitney’s father looks like a broken-down guitar player from an 80’s hair band.


----------



## A1aGypsy

sgj99 said:


> Whitney’s father looks like a broken-down guitar player from an 80’s hair band.



 YES. I keep sitting there watching her having normal conversations with him and thinking “HOW ARE YOU COMPLETELY ACTING AS IF WHAT IS GOING ON HERE IS AT ALL NORMAL??”


----------



## TC1

So, based on the previews for next week...it seems Jen isn't letting this whole "smells like hospital" thing go


----------



## rockhollow

These ladies are pulling no stops and bringing out the wardrobes for their first season.
I have seen some big outfits and it's only the second episode.
When they went skiing, they had enough luggage for a long weekend, but with 3 outfit changes each, I guess that means 2+ cases each.

Still having trouble with names, but the one wearing the big red/pink fur things - wow!

All lots of big jewery too.

The poor dad with the drug problem - that wig was hard to not just stare at, then the hear her say that her dad had make millions on hair salons and products -  there must be many people cringing about Dad's hair.

There seems to be lots of big personalities with this lot, I think a few of them think they are Queen Bee.

I am really disliking the Tequila lady, she's really seems to  be fond of herself.


----------



## baghagg

I found this show to be _so_ contrived from the jump..


----------



## jaskg144

I'm actually loving it, but I feel as if it's just a little *too* niche (location, religion, etc) to be a big hit like the others in the franchise, but I hope there's another season.

The 'smells like hospital in here' drama is absolutely hilarious, I laugh every time it's mentioned because I find it so ridiculous  almost too ridiculous to be a real issue.

I really like Heather, she seems to be really sweet compared to the other girls. Jen kind of seems like she's trying a little hard to play a character - she reminds me of the typical 'popular girl' that seems to be (or think she is) the queen bee of a group. 

I also looooove the scenery, SLC looks beautiful  being from the UK, I hadn't seen much of it before.


----------



## LemonDrop

I binged the first 3 episodes.  For me, that made it a bit more fun.  My HW history is mostly BH so I was glad to see that the Hospital comment was not drug out all 3 episodes.  That by the 3rd episode we simply know why they seem to hate each other and it wasn't rehashed.  I cannot take another franchise of rehashing the same crap all season.  I hope that after this first season we can also move on from the Mormon spin.  And I hope all the glam continues.  Seems to be more glam on RHoSLC than RHoBH!


----------



## anabanana745

The women are such charicatures of real people. Much more so than the other franchises IMO. Jen’s face has a very strange creepy look, whoever did that to her should lose their medical license.


----------



## ChanelCartier

meazar said:


> Anyone??? Lots to say, especially since I live outside of Park City...


I'm not into this group at all. SLC seems like a fail for Bravo.


----------



## jaskg144

Meredith’s son completely overreacted about Jen’s ‘behaviour’, she was just having fun and he acted like she’d stripped down naked right in front of him.


----------



## jennlt

ChanelCartier said:


> I'm not into this group at all. SLC seems like a fail for Bravo.


I didn't make it past the first episode. It seemed contrived and uncomfortable to watch. Tbh, I'm watching less and less of the whole franchise because the storylines are either so fake or so long and drawn-out that I lose interest.


----------



## sgj99

jasmynh1 said:


> Meredith’s son completely overreacted about Jen’s ‘behaviour’, she was just having fun and he acted like she’d stripped down naked right in front of him.



I hate when the kids get a lot of time on the screen like Caroline Manzo’s did on NJ.


----------



## sgj99

A couple of thoughts about tonight’s episode:
*Poor Heather looks like a guy in drag at the 20s theme party.
*Once again, Meredith’s kid should not get so much airtime, he’s an arrogant little sh#t.
*What is with these women and their “glam squads?”
I’m done, I tried but I don’t like this franchise.


----------



## TC1

I'm totally over Jen and her Shah squad. Ridiculous. 
Meredith's son should be a cast member at this point, he's had enough airtime. I don't believe for a second that from the angle he was sitting at, could see up Jen's dress. It's like Erika and PK...if it made you uncomfortable, why were you staring??


----------



## ChanelCartier

sgj99 said:


> A couple of thoughts about tonight’s episode:
> *Poor Heather looks like a guy in drag at the 20s theme party.
> *Once again, Meredith’s kid should not get so much airtime, he’s an arrogant little sh#t.
> *What is with these women and their “glam squads?”
> I’m done, I tried but I don’t like this franchise.


Yeah I am not a fan.


----------



## rockhollow

These ladies are trying way to hard to make this show.
We have seen some really extravagant outfits.
Everything about that Jen is frightening. Surrounding herself with a huge 'yes' squad is doing her no favours. Sometimes you need some one to give you an honest opinion.

This series is just so weird, all these ladies are crazy.
The one with the son, telling her who and when she was having friends over?
The one that owns the PS salon, having that group baby shower and then her totally inappropriate speech?
The one with the giant glam squad, spending the whole day getting dressed up for a party just to make sure she looks over the top?
The one married to her step-grandfather discussing that their son is not being manageable and need to go to boarding school?

I can't see this series lasting.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm here for it.  I want to see if any of these women grow, especially Heather.  It's been 5 years she needs to move on in her stages of mourning the break up of her marriage. I kind of got the horrified comment/joke, young married moms are not uncommon in the LDS community.  Not much to really be horrified by.  

Meredith's son has had more confessional time than he deserves.  I think he is being protective of his parent's and their marriage situation.  But he needs to sit down, and not decide what's best for his grown mother.  His confessional time irks me.  Katie on RHOP was a guest and got NO confessional time the last season she was on.  Brandy and this young man, get lots of chair time.

I don't think we are done with the depth of Mary's background.  With the proliferation of life like lace fronts I don't understand why Mary doesn't have better wigs.  Her CL choices so far tell me she doesn't like being so short. I do appreciate her extending fellowship to others to worship with her. My HS BFF is Pentecostal and I loved visiting her family church, much more joyful than boring Methodist services. When the church you grew up in boots you out, it's nice for someone else to reach out and put their arms around you to let you know you don't have to give up faith or love. I think Whitney's dad needed that reassurance.  I don't think he's wearing a wig, I could see the natural part or cowlick on the back of his head when he walked into the church.  What he does have is a too dark hair color for his age and complexion.  He needed black with some brown low lights.  A better edgy cut would help too. He'll get there.

I need to know about that shoe Jen Shah had on with the Samurai sword on it... does anyone know who made that shoe?  I think there is more to learn about her experience growing up multii-Polynesian and LDS.  I've seen this last episode 3 times (haven't finished through the end) and I'm wondering why the guy helping her with the dress had his face on the night it aired but he's fuzzed out now.  I need to know about those shoes though...


----------



## lulilu

Meredith's son is a snotty, thirsty brat.  I never need to see him again, but I am sure I will.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think after 4 episodes I’m already over this uncomfortable mess.


----------



## JenJBS

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm actually loving it, but I feel as if it's just a little *too* niche (location, religion, etc) to be a big hit like the others in the franchise, but I hope there's another season.
> 
> The 'smells like hospital in here' drama is absolutely hilarious, I laugh every time it's mentioned because I find it so ridiculous  almost too ridiculous to be a real issue.
> 
> I really like Heather, she seems to be really sweet compared to the other girls. Jen kind of seems like she's trying a little hard to play a character - she reminds me of the typical 'popular girl' that seems to be (or think she is) the queen bee of a group.
> 
> I also looooove the scenery, SLC looks beautiful  being from the UK, I hadn't seen much of it before.



I live in SLC, and it really is beautiful. We're so blessed to have the mountains so close! Half hour drive from downtown!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I want to watch. Is it worth it?


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think it's worth it. I thought the previews looked good, but it has been lackluster. I'm watching only because there is nothing else on.


----------



## luckylove

To me, each of the cast members comes across as a caricature. Most are not all that humble and several will be vying for top dog position. Mary's facial expressions and histrionic reactions drive me bananas. The "I was chosen to marry my step grandfather...".... umm, eww, gross! The chick with the very long dark hair who keeps saying "I love thaaaat!"... Ugh, please! Messy women, messy show!


----------



## anabanana745

Jen is so desperate for attention from her husband that she is terrorizing the other women to pay attention to her. It’s so sad really.


----------



## mdcx

Ep. 1 was a bit messy but I will keep watching just for the Heather/Lisa showdown.


----------



## jaskg144

I've tried to watch the new episode but I'm agreeing with how it all just seems sooo fake.  I can NOT deal with the hospital smell drama anymore.

I've been watching RHO Melbourne and it is the most hilarious franchise of RH I've ever seen. We also have a new UK RH coming this month - Real Housewives of Jersey! (Not New Jersey, lol).


----------



## Tivo

jasmynh1 said:


> I've tried to watch the new episode but I'm agreeing with how it all just seems sooo fake.  I can NOT deal with the hospital smell drama anymore.
> 
> I've been watching RHO Melbourne and it is the most hilarious franchise of RH I've ever seen. We also have a new UK RH coming this month - Real Housewives of Jersey! (Not New Jersey, lol).


Did you ever watch Vancouver? That was the most hot mess of all.


----------



## Tivo

When Heather and Jen are in scenes together it feels like I’m watching Khloe and Kim in 15 years


----------



## jaskg144

Tivo said:


> Did you ever watch Vancouver? That was the most hot mess of all.


I’m planning on watching when I finish Melbourne. I tried to watch Toronto and just could not do it, they were desperate to have drama that just did not exist


----------



## Swanky

Watching now. . .  all I can say is Jen better stop talking about her hubby, they're doomed if not!  She makes me crazy.
Also, I find Whitney to be a little. . .  dense {?} lol, but adorable so far!
Also, I can't tell Lisa and Meredith apart yet lol


----------



## rockhollow

I'm liking it as these housewives are just so over the top, this is entertainment.
As if all that dressing up for the 20's party is not enough, we get to see Mary hose a Gala themed luncheon held at noon, with the ladies wearing gowns.
I laughed through the weird owner and the red carpet entrance and the Christmas valet. I sure hope Mary was paying all those people helping to arrange this lunch and they were not people from her church and wondering if that was their coins funding this farce.
How about Mary mentioning how much the food cost?
 That Mary is quite the cryer, the more we see her.
Mary does have one thing strait - Jen and her are really competing to be Top Dog
Who gives you LV earbuds and wants to open the gift at the table?

All these ladies are try to much.


----------



## bisbee

I recorded the first 4 episodes and then watched over a few days.  

Jen is really over the top...not in a good way.  I want to shake her...when Mary made the remark about the “hospital smell”, she wasn’t talking about the aunt...the only person talking about Jen’s aunt is Jen!  And that squad of hers...obviously she has to pay people to do her bidding and keep her company.

Mary is questionable...very nice that she invited Whitney’s father to her church...he needed that.  Regarding her arranged marriage...not believable.

The Whitney story...she is very pretty, but she and the husband are cheaters.  No question why he went after her.

Meredith...she needs to learn how to let her son know he is not the boss.

Lisa...haven’t figured her out yet.  Don’t think there is anything to figure out!

Heather needs to get over her fall from grace and from the Mormon royalty of SLC.


----------



## lulilu

jasmynh1 said:


> I've tried to watch the new episode but I'm agreeing with how it all just seems sooo fake.  I can NOT deal with the hospital smell drama anymore.
> 
> *I've been watching RHO Melbourne* and it is the most hilarious franchise of RH I've ever seen. We also have a new UK RH coming this month - Real Housewives of Jersey! (Not New Jersey, lol).



Can you watch this in the US?  I watched the first couple of seasons and then it seemed to stop airing here.


----------



## jaskg144

lulilu said:


> Can you watch this in the US?  I watched the first couple of seasons and then it seemed to stop airing here.



There's only four seasons (fifth one is being filmed again in January apparently), but I watch them on Hayu on Prime Video. 

If you can find it, Real Housewives of Cheshire is our other UK franchise and it has some really great housewives on there


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure who Mary is trying to convince of her status with having labels plastered on her in every scene. It's not distracting us from your marriage to your step grandfather that even you admit is weird


----------



## bagshopr

These ladies are trying much too hard to be the stereotypical Housewives franchise. Their lives are probably very normal, so they are inventing stories to make themselves interesting. Manufactured grudges about what someone said, storming out of parties, tacky overdressing in glitzy logos while at home (Mary and Jen). I would rather see their day to day lives and the beautiful Utah scenery. 
I can tell that Whitney is fed up with shouldering her dad's substance abuse problem. You could almost see her rolling her eyes.
Meredith needs to keep her son out of her problems. He is overinvolved, judgmental, and annoying. I think this show is his job since he isn't in school and does not appear to do anything else.
Mary should not feel the need to defend her marriage to anyone. It has worked out fine for her for many years.  Granted the marriage was a bit unconventional, but not illegal, and now she just trying to create fake drama for the show.
Jen's husband is probably sick to death of his wife's over the top ways and social problems. His calming speech sounded well rehearsed. I know he's glad he travels most of the time so he doesn't have to put up with her in person.


----------



## jaskg144

I only just caught up with episode 4 (I’ve been preoccupied watching RHOMelbourne)

Jen is craaaaaazy  and acts like a child in the face of the slightest conflict. So bizarre.


----------



## starrynite_87

I’m enjoying the fashions from this franchise, minus Mary. I’m convinced that Giselle from Potomac thinks she dresses like Jen. They kept bringing  up the fact that Mary and her grandfather were not blood related, we know; it’s just a little weird to be sleeping with the person your grandmother slept with. How old was Mary when he became her step-grandfather? And this whole will thing isn’t adding up, how would your grandmother leave that in her will knowing that Mary was already married?


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> These ladies are trying much too hard to be the stereotypical Housewives franchise. Their lives are probably very normal, so they are inventing stories to make themselves interesting. Manufactured grudges about what someone said, storming out of parties, tacky overdressing in glitzy logos while at home (Mary and Jen). I would rather see their day to day lives and the beautiful Utah scenery.
> I can tell that Whitney is fed up with shouldering her dad's substance abuse problem. You could almost see her rolling her eyes.
> Meredith needs to keep her son out of her problems. He is overinvolved, judgmental, and annoying. I think this show is his job since he isn't in school and does not appear to do anything else.
> Mary should not feel the need to defend her marriage to anyone. It has worked out fine for her for many years.  Granted the marriage was a bit unconventional, but not illegal, and now she just trying to create fake drama for the show.
> Jen's husband is probably sick to death of his wife's over the top ways and social problems. His calming speech sounded well rehearsed. I know he's glad he travels most of the time so he doesn't have to put up with her in person.


On the preview for next week...isn't it Meredith's son that has the fashion line, or was walking in some runway show? I just saw a glimpse and was like...what? but of course complaining his father isn't around. Would make sense as to why he's getting so much (boring) airtime.


----------



## purseinsanity

jasmynh1 said:


> Meredith’s son completely overreacted about Jen’s ‘behaviour’, she was just having fun and he acted like she’d stripped down naked right in front of him.


I can't stand him.  He's speaking to her as if he's her dad.  If my son ordered me to do things like Brooks did, I'd almost tell him to STFU.  WTH??  And Mr. KnowItAll, I can't stand when people say "I can see her vagina".  Hmmm, really, how?  With the speculum in your pocket??


----------



## purseinsanity

starrynite_87 said:


> I’m enjoying the fashions from this franchise, minus Mary. I’m convinced that Giselle from Potomac thinks she dresses like Jen. They kept bringing  up the fact that Mary and her grandfather were not blood related, we know; it’s just a little weird to be sleeping with the person your grandmother slept with. How old was Mary when he became her step-grandfather? And this whole will thing isn’t adding up, how would your grandmother leave that in her will knowing that Mary was already married?


This has shades of Morgan Freeman dating his step granddaughter.  I don't care if you're blood or not; that's just gross.  And for what? MONEY.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> A couple of thoughts about tonight’s episode:
> *Poor Heather looks like a guy in drag at the 20s theme party.
> *Once again, Meredith’s kid should not get so much airtime, he’s an arrogant little sh#t.
> *What is with these women and their “glam squads?”
> I’m done, I tried but I don’t like this franchise.


LOL!  She does look like a drag queen, except they usually look better!
Jen is like Erika from RHOBH, paying people to be her "friends".


----------



## purseinsanity

I watched the first three episodes so far.  I'm not liking Lisa at all.  She seems like a mean girl and thinks very highly of herself, as do Jen and Mary.  And where do some of these women get their money??  Jen's husband is a college football coach?  Unless they're winning national championships, I'm not sure how much assistant college football coaches make, especially in order to afford her ridiculous Shah Squad and paid friends?  And I think Mary is hitting the church coffers quite a bit.  It always makes me laugh how these people that preach about God being the most important, always seem to be driving Lambos and dripping in diamonds while lecturing to their congregations to donate more.


----------



## lulilu

Mary was crazy to join this show (and other reasons).  Clips of her preaching are showing up, and they aren't flattering.  And her crazy relatives are coming out of the woodwork, making claims about her and the grandmother's estate.  I bet some IRS agents are watching with interest.


----------



## purseinsanity

I think people come on these shows to gain fame and nowadays, push whatever they're hawking, but if often backfires.  How many divorces have happened during these shows, how many bankruptcies, etc.?  I'd think long and hard before I exposed myself if I were them.  The cracks show up quickly.


----------



## TC1

I've seen and heard clips online of Mary berating parishioners for not donating enough to the church. I'm sure they're thrilled to see all the couture and brand names splashed in view for all to see this season so far.


----------



## rockhollow

All the ladies on this show are crazy!!!!! - and showing us their lives is not helping.

And being on this kind of show, brings all their secrets out, I don't know why they don't realize it.

Mary living her life like a queen, I am surprised her parishioners don't revolt after seeing this show.
As Luann famously says - money don't buy you class.
I had to laugh when she went out for lunch with Heather - not one, but two LV's sweaters she wears.

I also wonder when all of Jen's funds come from. An assistant coach can't make that much.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> All the ladies on this show are crazy!!!!! - and showing us their lives is not helping.
> 
> And being on this kind of show, brings all their secrets out, I don't know why they don't realize it.
> 
> Mary living her life like a queen, I am surprised her parishioners don't revolt after seeing this show.
> As Luann famously says - money don't buy you class.
> I had to laugh when she went out for lunch with Heather - not one, but two LV's sweaters she wears.
> 
> *I also wonder when all of Jen's funds come from. An assistant coach ca*n't make that much.



So I don't remember at what school he coaches, but I googled assistant coach salaries and a bunch of them make over $2 million.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> So I don't remember at what school he coaches, but I googled assistant coach salaries and a bunch of them make over $2 million.


Wow, I had no idea.  Even with that much, is that enough to support the Shah Ski Lodge, Shah Squad, "$85000" parties like Jenn threw for Meredith?  That's like a million after taxes, unless Utah is cheap to live in?


----------



## meazar

lulilu said:


> So I don't remember at what school he coaches, but I googled assistant coach salaries and a bunch of them make over $2 million.


I also googled....him specifically.   He makes less that $500K.


----------



## lulilu

meazar said:


> I also googled....him specifically.   He makes less that $500K.



Good to know.  I don't know his name lol.  Don't pay enough attention.  She acts like he's a big shot.


----------



## sgj99

I bet it’s all promotional then, she’s just a big faker.


----------



## TC1

Who the eff would want Brooks Marks jogging suits? looks like they were made with a label maker.
Interesting that Jen and Lisa both have marketing companies, seems like Jen just likes to market herself


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> *Who the eff would want Brooks Marks jogging suits?* looks like they were made with a label maker.
> Interesting that Jen and Lisa both have marketing companies, seems like Jen just likes to market herself


I can't get over two plurals as his name.  Doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.


----------



## lulilu

Jen has become a one trick pony -- she hates Mary.

And I still cannot tell Lisa and Meredith apart, but their egos are so off-putting.  And their voices sound affected too.

Totally agree re the son's "fashion" line.  Yet another boring HW kid getting promoted.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Meredith won't be pleased they aired the footage of her toilet overflowing and dog crap all over her house (which her son made no move to clean up after seeing) GROSS. They took that in stride like it was so normal...yikes.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Jen has become a one trick pony -- she hates Mary.
> 
> And I still cannot tell Lisa and Meredith apart, but their egos are so off-putting.  And their voices sound affected too.
> 
> Totally agree re the son's "fashion" line.  Yet another boring HW kid getting promoted.



I also am having problems telling these two apart - and how can they both have the weird voice?

And also don't want to see more of the overbearing son. Not looking forward to next week when he is featured as a designer.
Seems like just another over- privileged kid playing at a job.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I'm sure Meredith won't be pleased they aired the footage of her toilet overflowing and dog crap all over her house (which her son made no move to clean up after seeing) GROSS. They took that in stride like it was so normal...yikes.



Totally agree.   This was a totally gratuitous and gross move on the part of production.  But they sure made no effort to clean.  (I guess they were in a rush and assume they had a cleaning crew handle it.  But so many of these HWs seem to have no consideration when it comes to caring for their pets.)


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I also am having problems telling these two apart - and how can they both have the weird voice?
> 
> And also don't want to see more of the overbearing son. Not looking forward to next week when he is featured as a designer.
> Seems like just another over- privileged kid playing at a job.


Right? how boring is Meredith's life that they're letting this kid be her lead storyline. She shouldn't have been cast, period.


----------



## Heart Star

rockhollow said:


> I also am having problems telling these two apart - and how can they both have the weird voice?
> 
> And also don't want to see more of the overbearing son. Not looking forward to next week when he is featured as a designer.
> Seems like just another over- privileged kid playing at a job.



Before I could only tell them apart because one of them has a super annoying son. (Ugh - if the most exciting thing in Meredith's life is her beyond annoying, insufferable son, she should not be on the show). But, now that I've watched a few more episodes,  Lisa's voice is much more irritating to me than Meredith's. Is there such a thing as a Utah Valley Girl accent? 'Cause she's got one!


----------



## bagshopr

Brooks' accent is super annoying to me. I could not believe how unprofessional he was being by being late for the show. And he needs to stop complaining that his dad did not come to see him walk. Your parents are separated, things have changed, and you are an adult so get over it.


----------



## sgj99

bagshopr said:


> Brooks' accent is super annoying to me. I could not believe how unprofessional he was being by being late for the show. And he needs to stop complaining that his dad did not come to see him walk. Your parents are separated, things have changed, and you are an adult so get over it.


 
I thought his tardiness was very inconsiderate.  But that is such a recurring issue on these shows.  The women in Atlanta are the worse.  I don’t get why is so acceptable and the norm.


----------



## bagshopr

sgj99 said:


> I thought his tardiness was very inconsiderate.  But that is such a recurring issue on these shows.  The women in Atlanta are the worse.  I don’t get why is so acceptable and the norm.


Yes, when did tardiness get to be acceptable? All the Housewives (and their kids) seem to think that it's ok if you are late because you are getting glamorous. So irritating and rude.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Jen has become a one trick pony -- she hates Mary.
> 
> And I still cannot tell Lisa and Meredith apart, but their egos are so off-putting.  And their voices sound affected too.
> 
> Totally agree re the son's "fashion" line.  Yet another boring HW kid getting promoted.


OMG their voices!  Meredith sounds like an 80's Valley Girl, and every time Lisa speaks, she reminds me of a ventriloquist dummy, her jaw movements are so exaggerated.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm sure Meredith won't be pleased they aired the footage of her toilet overflowing and dog crap all over her house (which her son made no move to clean up after seeing) GROSS. They took that in stride like it was so normal...yikes.


Why do so many Housewives have dogs that crap all over their house?  Ramona, Sonia, etc., and no one bats an eye.  Have they ever heard of house training??  So gross.


----------



## 1LV

Give me Ladies of London over any of the HW franchise!  I still miss that show.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I obviously know these shows are fake but it just seems very obvious in this rendition.  I feel like they are trying to live up to the standard set by the first one and there aren’t that many people that are that wealthy and interested in being exposed in this way.

The net worth of these women is anywhere between $1-3M with one or two slightly over that. While a staggering amount for the average person, not nearly enough to sustain the lifestyles they are claiming to have on this show. You aren’t paying a “glam squad” a yearly salary on that.


----------



## rockhollow

Sorry to repeat myself, but these ladies are are cray cray!

I so agree with others here, their voices are all over the top.
Brooks has the same annoying voice as his mother.
And yes, that boy is very unprofessional - he's going to be late for his own fashion show and wants his mom to phone and tell them.
And yes, it's not really much of a fashion show, he seems to be part of Sundance party (of which there seems to be hundreds of them). Goodness he had to go to a shop and borrow back clothes he has for sale.

The most laughable part of this episode is that the star guests are Lala and Katie.
I almost didn't recognize Lala - she has done way, way to much to her face. She looked like she was in her 40's with too much bad plastic surgery. Having so much work done to your face when so young is not a good plan.

The most cringeworthy part was Heather picking up that young black man. She really needs to work on her pick up chatter.
But then it did seem to work as he did leave with her. I suppose we'll hear details next week.


----------



## meazar

A1aGypsy said:


> I obviously know these shows are fake but it just seems very obvious in this rendition.  I feel like they are trying to live up to the standard set by the first one and there aren’t that many people that are that wealthy and interested in being exposed in this way.
> 
> The net worth of these women is anywhere between $1-3M with one or two slightly over that. While a staggering amount for the average person, not nearly enough to sustain the lifestyles they are claiming to have on this show. You aren’t paying a “glam squad” a yearly salary on that.


Agree. They’re doing a lot of filming in Park City, where there are MULTITUDES of really wealthy people.  But most wouldn’t want to display it like this.


----------



## swags

I would love to see Whitney’s husbands first wife and kids on the show. I wonder if they find Whitney and Justin (is his name Justin?) to be the dynamic couple that Heather thinks they are.

Brooks yelling at the dog to shut the f up annoyed me.. He’s such a brat and no way is he a real designer.
One of them needs to take a break from talking so strange and walk the poor dog!

Lisa and Sundance. What did she do exactly? I saw her moving around in a vest saying she was very busy but not much else.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I can't get over two plurals as his name.  Doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.



They could call his line BM for short


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> They could call his line BM for short


----------



## TC1

Brooks saying his collection of tracksuits were his "at leisure" collection. LOL I think you mean "athleisure" collection sweetie.


----------



## sgj99

Some of my fondest memories are game nights with my family:  Clue with my mom, Gin Rummy with my dad.  Having conversations with your kids about setting goals is great.  But fun things are valuable as well.


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> Brooks saying his collection of tracksuits were his "at leisure" collection. LOL I think you mean "athleisure" collection sweetie.


He drives me crazy.  I want to throat-punch his snide entitled ass.


----------



## LemonDrop

I only continue to watch this because of covid lockdown. These ladies issues are TOO BORING. I don't care about their kids sad sweatpants, their kids not texting, their kids "hundies" on their homework. If I want to hear all this crap I will call my sister and let her talk about her kids. And then if it's not boring it is so not relatable.  Grandpa marriage and Mormon church issues blah blah blah.

And was it just me or was Meredith throwing the designer's clothing on the floor during her run walk terribly disrespectful??!!   I know they aren't professional but basic sense says walking the runway is about the clothes not you


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> He drives me crazy.  I want to throat-punch his snide entitled ass.



Me too!  And the way his mother (whatever her name is) keeps fawning over him, encouraging his critiques of is father is horrible.


----------



## jaskg144

Just caught up on the newest two episodes. I laughed so hard when all of the sweatsuits on the runway were the exact same, lol. I really can not stand Whitney's dad's storyline, it's sad to watch. 

Brooks continues to annoy me with how self-obsessed he is. Jen and her constant calls to her husband drive me CRAZY, she literally calls him to say she's in a bad mood.... then warns that she'll snap at people because she's hungry. Then she calls him to scream about Mary, who f***s her grandfather. That quote goes round and round in my head lol. I am liking Heather and she seems to be doing well with her business. She looked like a COMPLETELY different person in those throwback photos that were shown of her with her husband and kids.


----------



## purseinsanity

jasmynh1 said:


> Just caught up on the newest two episodes. I laughed so hard when all of the sweatsuits on the runway were the exact same, lol. I really can not stand Whitney's dad's storyline, it's sad to watch.
> 
> Brooks continues to annoy me with how self-obsessed he is. Jen and her constant calls to her husband drive me CRAZY, she literally calls him to say she's in a bad mood.... then warns that she'll snap at people because she's hungry. Then she calls him to scream about Mary, who f***s her grandfather. That quote goes round and round in my head lol. I am liking Heather and she seems to be doing well with her business. She looked like a COMPLETELY different person in those throwback photos that were shown of her with her husband and kids.


I just caught up too (except the most recent), and that was my first thought as well:  Heather's done a lot to her face.  I find Jenn annoying, but laughed at her remarks about BM's track suits.  And Brooks actually walking the "runway" made me think that he thinks he's Zoolander.


----------



## swags

I don’t know who decided Brooks would make good tv but they were wrong I have a feeling though, that Andy will like him.
Whitneys dad is rather entitled. He needs to get a job and let go of owning a salon right now.


----------



## rockhollow

I was also disgusted about Whitney's dad's feelings. We knew that Whitney and the husband had been supporting dad, but then to hear her say that he's given her an accounting on how much he had spent on her. She's a better person than me, cause that would have closed my handbag to him.
From the way the dad was acting at that meeting, I don't think he's ready to leave the centre, I think he's still wanting to blame anyone and anything about his problems.
I can see relapse coming.

As if we couldn't see anything more bizarre coming from Jen, her suggesting that she sleep and cuddle her grown son was over the top! At least he was quick to say 'NO MA'AM'.
I see the word on the street (normally I would just say I read on the internet, but love this housewife phase) that Jen and family don't live in that large house they film in. Jen is just such a poser.

Poor ole Mary didn't even get to film with any of the ladies this episode. Sure is lots of wild information about her church. I guess the congrugation was paying for that Prada purse for the son't girlfriend.

and on my last note - Meredith has way too large eyebrows - those things are huge!


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I was also disgusted about Whitney's dad's feelings. We knew that Whitney and the husband had been supporting dad, but then to hear her say that he's given her an accounting on how much he had spent on her. She's a better person than me, cause that would have closed my handbag to him.
> From the way the dad was acting at that meeting, I don't think he's ready to leave the centre, I think he's still wanting to blame anyone and anything about his problems.
> I can see relapse coming.
> 
> As if we couldn't see anything more bizarre coming from Jen, her suggesting that she sleep and cuddle her grown son was over the top! At least he was quick to say 'NO MA'AM'.
> I see the word on the street (normally I would just say I read on the internet, but love this housewife phase) that Jen and family don't live in that large house they film in. Jen is just such a poser.
> 
> Poor ole Mary didn't even get to film with any of the ladies this episode. Sure is lots of wild information about her church. I guess the congrugation was paying for that Prada purse for the son't girlfriend.
> 
> and on my last note - Meredith has way too large eyebrows - those things are huge!


I somehow focused on Merediths eyebrows this recent episode and thought the same thing.
I wondered about the Shah chalet. I’m guessing they rented it for the show. Probably rented the assistants too. He’s a coach and they mention her working but I must have forgot what she does. I do like Jen better with her husband.
I didn’t understand Lisa’s nonsense about being a cultural Mormon. Just so bizarre the way she answered the religious questions.
I read something about Mary dropping down to part time. Not sure why.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> *I somehow focused on Merediths eyebrows this recent episode and thought the same thing.*
> I wondered about the Shah chalet. I’m guessing they rented it for the show. Probably rented the assistants too. He’s a coach and they mention her working but I must have forgot what she does. I do like Jen better with her husband.
> I didn’t understand Lisa’s nonsense about being a cultural Mormon. Just so bizarre the way she answered the religious questions.
> I read something about Mary dropping down to part time. Not sure why.


  Meredith's eyebrows feature pretty prominently I must say.
Mary may be getting whiffs of interest from the IRS?


----------



## bisbee

I also saw nothing but Meredith’s eyebrows.  They are too big and no arch at all.  My nephew’s girlfriend has big drawn-on brows...first thing you see when you look at her.  I wish someone would say something, but I have been told that she is very proud of her brows.  Different strokes...


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I somehow focused on Merediths eyebrows this recent episode and thought the same thing.
> I wondered about the Shah chalet. I’m guessing they rented it for the show. Probably rented the assistants too. He’s a coach and they mention her working but I must have forgot what she does. *I do like Jen better with her husband.*
> I didn’t understand Lisa’s nonsense about being a cultural Mormon. Just so bizarre the way she answered the religious questions.
> I read something about Mary dropping down to part time. Not sure why.



I also liked Jen so much better with her husband - she was so much more subdued. That said, I always find it strange when women act so differently when with their partners. I have a couple of girlfriends and it's like night and day, if they are with their partners. For better or worst, I am the same with or without my husband.

Interesting to hear that Mary is dropping down to part time.
I did read that Salt Lake City was completely filmed and ready to go, and then Production completely re-did the whole show before releasing it.
I haven't read all there is on Mary and her church (and boy there is a lot). People are crawling out of everywhere with some really disturbing talk about Mary.
Bravo is probably just wanting to distance themselves from all the controversy that is Mary's life.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Seth and Meredith were ever really separated. It was just a convenient way to make her son her filming buddy and focus on him and BM for a few episodes. Entitled brat. 
Whitney's dad just expects that since he's being filmed, cash will be readily available to open a salon? Whitney is right, how about get a job first??


----------



## jaskg144

TC1 said:


> I don't think Seth and Meredith were ever really separated. It was just a convenient way to make her son her filming buddy and focus on him and BM for a few episodes. Entitled brat.
> Whitney's dad just expects that since he's being filmed, cash will be readily available to open a salon? Whitney is right, how about get a job first??



I wonder how such a 'world-renowned hair stylist' is completely out of money and resources? You'd think he would have at least work connections he could fall back on. Whitney made her dad's career seem like he was Vidal Sassoon  so to now be so entitled in thinking he deserves money from his daughter to restart his career is laughable.


----------



## TC1

jasmynh1 said:


> I wonder how such a 'world-renowned hair stylist' is completely out of money and resources? You'd think he would have at least work connections he could fall back on. Whitney made her dad's career seem like he was Vidal Sassoon  so to now be so entitled in thinking he deserves money from his daughter to restart his career is laughable.


I think he thinks he's STILL in the era of Vidal Sassoon   I wouldn't let that guy touch my hair with a 10 foot curling wand.


----------



## jaskg144

Also, are we really expected to believe that Mary constantly walks around dripping in Gucci? Some of the fashion choices in this franchise are obviously just because they are being filmed. The conversation between her and her son/stepson (?) about him using her card to buy a Prada purse was so fabricated and cringeworthy.


----------



## TC1

I can't stand Mary's OOT facial expressions. They already discussed the purse, was that all the footage they could use??


----------



## swags

jasmynh1 said:


> I wonder how such a 'world-renowned hair stylist' is completely out of money and resources? You'd think he would have at least work connections he could fall back on. Whitney made her dad's career seem like he was Vidal Sassoon  so to now be so entitled in thinking he deserves money from his daughter to restart his career is laughable.


Not to mention his own hair looks terrible. Is that his hair or a wig or toupee?


----------



## jaskg144

swags said:


> Not to mention his own hair looks terrible. Is that his hair or a wig or toupee?



It's very reminiscent of Kris Jenner's hair, don't you think? I think he wears a wig - it always looks freshly coloured and he never has roots.


----------



## purseinsanity

jasmynh1 said:


> It's very reminiscent of Kris Jenner's hair, don't you think? I think he wears a wig - it always looks freshly coloured and he never has roots.


He reminds me of a cross between Kris Jenner and Rod Stewart, trying to live up to his old glory 
If I were Whitney, I'd have a hard time keeping my mouth shut and not tell my dad he can't be on TV looking like that!


----------



## lulilu

jasmynh1 said:


> I wonder how such a 'world-renowned hair stylist' is completely out of money and resources? You'd think he would have at least work connections he could fall back on. Whitney made her dad's career seem like he was Vidal Sassoon  so to now be so entitled in thinking he deserves money from his daughter to restart his career is laughable.



Like dad less and less.  Despite his insane appearance/hairstyle, he is so entitled and oblivious to his own failures.  He is too good to share a room; he is well enough after 3 weeks of a 3 month program to leave because he won't share a room; he wants them to give him money to start a salon (or anything else he desires).  He is his own worse walking advertisement -- the awful hair (or is it a wig?) and the unattractive demands.  I don't like him at all, despite his professed "coolness."  He is living in the past.  Who in their right mind would have him cut/style their hair after looking at how he styles himself.  Whitney is very sweet and I am glad she stood up to him (especially after hearing how she gave him money on multiple occasions and his @sshatery in listing all the money he thinks she owes him.  Jerk.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Like dad less and less.  Despite his insane appearance/hairstyle, he is so entitled and oblivious to his own failures.  He is too good to share a room; he is well enough after 3 weeks of a 3 month program to leave because he won't share a room; he wants them to give him money to start a salon (or anything else he desires).  He is his own worse walking advertisement -- the awful hair (or is it a wig?) and the unattractive demands.  I don't like him at all, despite his professed "coolness."  He is living in the past.  Who in their right mind would have him cut/style their hair after looking at how he styles himself.  Whitney is very sweet and I am glad she stood up to him (especially after hearing how she gave him money on multiple occasions and his @sshatery in listing all the money he thinks she owes him.  Jerk.


The list she spoke of was shocking.  It's almost as if he had her to be his pension for the rest of his life.  WTH.  He's lucky she cares about him and has stood by him so far.


----------



## bagshopr

It wasn't entertaining to watch Jen implode on television. She needs to resign from this show ASAP and tend to her mental health.
btw Whitney had better dance moves and Jen couldn't stand that


----------



## lulilu

Jen is not at all entertaining.  She is appalling.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Jen is not at all entertaining.  She is appalling.


She's horrible.  I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## TC1

You can tell Jen wanted to be the Queen Bee of this series..every event is at her house or up to her planning. There was really no point to Mary being on this show if they let Jen have the reigns. 
Meredith and Seth are so phony. 
Lisa and her kids are gonna create a shampoo line called Fresh Wolf? LOL ok 
I wonder what Mary's congregation thinks of all the homes they have that sit empty and her endless hoard of clothing/shoes (if that's indeed the case) who can't remember how many homes they have??


----------



## bagshopr

Jen is looking old and bitter. The show is not doing right by Mary, even if her lifestyle and her church are shady. But I think she might want to be kept in the background for those reasons.


----------



## jaskg144

I think Jen also has such a child’s mentality. Like when she was calling her husband and saying she was ‘cranky’ because she hasn’t eaten and that she was going to eat so she didn’t shout at people. Just a really pathetic way to behave and think. Who sits and thinks ‘I’ll call my husband to let him know I’m about to have a tantrum’ weird. I agree with the point above. She wanted to be queen bee and couldn’t deal with it when people didn’t bow down to her. Classic example of that was when people chose to hang out with Mary. She couldn’t deal with it because she expected people to stay away from Mary because she said so.


----------



## rockhollow

I so agree with all here - Jen is just too much!
The husband must have so embarrassed with her behaviour at his birthday party and they pulled a 'La Dame' move and left their own party early.

Although I also think that it really wasn't the right place for Whitney to bring up the gossip from Mary.
And then she was so drunk, she couldn't really even talk coherently, that just made it worst.
Heather had a least enough sense to beat a hasty retreat once she saw that things were not going well with Whitney and Jen.

I mean all the women talk about each other behind their backs, but on camera, so it's all going to come out at some point.

That Valentine Party of Heather's was really weird - I thought it was Christmas time? 
The dad was looking so thin and not healthy.
And is he still with the church? Why would it be alright for him to still be Mormon and yet she's not because of divorce?

Another question - When we saw Whitney's wedding photo, was that her dad that was marrying them?
The guy had a huge head of hair and kind of looked like her dad.


----------



## jaskg144

My fiancée turned to me and told me that he would be appalled if I ever acted the way Jen did at that party.

The way her young son had to console her and tell her to stop must be pretty difficult for him... so awful. I can’t imagine organising an event to then make it all about myself. Crazy.

Whitney seemed to be absolutely inebriated when she was talking to the girls before Jen went crazy, it made me laugh lol  The way Jen threatened to drown her in next weeks episode was intense. 

I’m not sure if Jen is trying to get the attention of viewers for being the ‘kinda crazy ‘ character but it has translated horribly on camera. She needs professional help.


----------



## jaskg144

rockhollow said:


> I so agree with all here - Jen is just too much!
> The husband must have so embarrassed with her behaviour at his birthday party and they pulled a 'La Dame' move and left their own party early.
> 
> Although I also think that it really wasn't the right place for Whitney to bring up the gossip from Mary.
> And then she was so drunk, she couldn't really even talk coherently, that just made it worst.
> Heather had a least enough sense to beat a hasty retreat once she saw that things were not going well with Whitney and Jen.
> 
> I mean all the women talk about each other behind their backs, but on camera, so it's all going to come out at some point.
> 
> That Valentine Party of Heather's was really weird - I thought it was Christmas time?
> The dad was looking so thin and not healthy.
> And is he still with the church? Why would it be alright for him to still be Mormon and yet she's not because of divorce?
> 
> Another question - When we saw Whitney's wedding photo, was that her dad that was marrying them?
> The guy had a huge head of hair and kind of looked like her dad.



the hair the story about her husbands family also kinda made me feel sad for her. I’ve been through similar issues with in-laws and it’s not nice. She seemed to take it well though.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jen is bat $hit crazy and needs to work on her anger. She should not be on this show. 

I didn't hear about Mary going to part time. Her obsession with clothes tho LOL


----------



## lulilu

Mary must be a very unhappy woman, trying to soothe herself or cheer herself up with the clothes shopping.  Just the one closet evoked a visceral feeling in me, like eating too much sugar or something.  It was sickening.


----------



## Four Tails

I just watched the episode. I had my attention split between playing Candy Crush and the show because SLC is just that boring. The final scene music queued up and with that I snapped my head up from my game and asked aloud to the empty room, "Did anything actually happen for that whole episode?"

My take on the entire episode is that Jen is terrible. That's it.


----------



## lulilu

It's kind of funny that Jen planned to be the queen of SLC and she's ended up the most mocked and disliked.  How delusional is she?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Mary must be a very unhappy woman, trying to soothe herself or cheer herself up with the clothes shopping.  Just the one closet evoked a visceral feeling in me, like eating too much sugar or something.  It was sickening.


YES!  It gave me anxiety to see that much stuff!  (And I was a bit of a shopaholic myself!)  And to think she says she has that much in every room of her house?  And then she doesn't even know how many houses she has?  Ugh.


----------



## purseinsanity

Four Tails said:


> I just watched the episode. *I had my attention split between playing Candy Crush and the show because SLC is just that boring*. The final scene music queued up and with that I snapped my head up from my game and asked aloud to the empty room, "Did anything actually happen for that whole episode?"
> 
> My take on the entire episode is that Jen is terrible. That's it.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> It's kind of funny that Jen planned to be the queen of SLC and she's ended up the most mocked and disliked.  How delusional is she?


It says something when your teenager is more mature than you!


----------



## jaskg144

Found on reddit   maybe a 7/11 candle for her birthday?


----------



## buzzytoes

At the first episode I would have never guessed that I would think Mary is one of the normal one.  I like Whitney, you can see everything she thinks on her face and she seems pretty normal and fun. Mary's situation is weird, but at least she also acknowledges it and doesn't try to pretend like she and her step grandfather are madly in love. I hate Meredith's kid. Can't stand Lisa - as the boss, if your bartenders mess up then you should take accountability for them and apologize.  Jen is just crazy and needs medication. Meredith and Heather I can take or leave, although Heather's priority of her drumstick lollipops at the 20's party cracked me up.


----------



## lulilu

Mary is a grifter of the highest order.  Stealing from poor church members to fund her many houses, other properties and endless designer clothing.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Mary is a grifter of the highest order.  Stealing from poor church members to fund her many houses, other properties and endless designer clothing.



I think this woman is crazy for going onto a show like this and exposing her deplorable actions.
I hope there are many repercussions for her. 
As we have seen with other housewives - nothing is secret anymore with all the sleuths on the internet - all will be exposed.


----------



## TC1

And here I thought, based on the previews that the most scandalous thing about Mary was that she was married to her grandfather  These other tales coming to light are more so.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> And here I thought, based on the previews that the most scandalous thing about Mary was that she was married to her grandfather  These other tales coming to light are more so.


Oh!  I need to do more investigating!  Sounds juicy!


----------



## bisbee

Off topic a bit...Whitney’s hair and makeup for her “confessionals” are terrible!  She is a pretty girl...who does that to her and why does she allow it?


----------



## rockhollow

bisbee said:


> Off topic a bit...Whitney’s hair and makeup for her “confessionals” are terrible!  She is a pretty girl...who does that to her and why does she allow it?



why didn't someone telling her she was a millimetre away from a costume malfunction in that dress?
Not a good look.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I am done!  

Watching the episode with Sharrief's B-day party. Meredith's son takes out a bunch of Fendi stuff, all very nice and stylish btw, but he tells his mom it's very hip hop.  Just because it has Fendi all over it....Like its Dapper Dan, it's like hip hop.  He doesn't understand Dapper Dan.  He doesn't understand hip hop style. It's not Hip Hop Dapper Dan if it's made by the couture house. Fendi is trying to make a pedestrian, safe version of what Dapper Dan did (and I love it). It's just not hip hop. And a handful of gold signet rings in Meredith's fingers doesn't make what she's wearing hip hop accessories . 

He's the worst. Get off this show and go back to college.  Learn something, let your parents work on their marriage and their lives as empty nesters.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I agree that he is the most obnoxious and worst character on this show.  I want to slap him for his horrible manners.  (And he knows nothing about fashion like you say so his posing as a designer is laughable.)


----------



## swags

The scene at the “spa” 
I find Grandpa Lovers bragging about her high end life rather gross since she is supposed to be a pastor.


----------



## TC1

Materielgrrl said:


> I am done!
> 
> Watching the episode with Sharrief's B-day party. Meredith's son takes out a bunch of Fendi stuff, all very nice and stylish btw, but he tells his mom it's very hip hop.  Just because it has Fendi all over it....Like its Dapper Dan, it's like hip hop.  He doesn't understand Dapper Dan.  He doesn't understand hip hop style. It's not Hip Hop Dapper Dan if it's made by the couture house. Fendi is trying to make a pedestrian, safe version of what Dapper Dan did (and I love it). It's just not hip hop. And a handful of gold signet rings in Meredith's fingers doesn't make what she's wearing hip hop accessories .
> 
> He's the worst. Get off this show and go back to college.  Learn something, let your parents work on their marriage and their lives as empty nesters.


Brooks Marks wouldn't know real fashion if it smacked him upside the head.


----------



## purseinsanity

I started watching the latest episode and whoever said the Meredith "separation" seems fake, I totally agree with!  
I can't stand listening to her.  She sounds stoned or heavily medicated half the time.  And all the fake PDA with Seth and his constant insinuations about sex?


----------



## purseinsanity

And Jenn's been married for how long now?  She seems like a loose cannon, so I find it hard to believe Coach Shah has never seen her lose it to the point of being so upset he won't see her for four days.

I find it very odd.  I'm more on my best behavior in public.  My husband has seen me at my worst, LOL, not the other way around.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> And Jenn's been married for how long now?  She seems like a loose cannon, so I find it hard to believe Coach Shah has never seen her lose it to the point of being so upset he won't see her for four days.
> 
> I find it very odd.  I'm more on my best behavior in public.  My husband has seen me at my worst, LOL, not the other way around.


Jen is very theatrical. Coach Shah was probably back at work! I did find it odd that he didn’t attend her fathers funeral. They seem to lead separate lives.


----------



## purseinsanity

Boy these women cake on the makeup.  Jenn's skin looked utterly blotchy and she looked so plain when talking to her husband.


----------



## Swanky

I have 3 good friends that coach at high college level and 2 in NFL. They could attend a funeral unless it was a bowl game or equal. Pretty sure they’d all still attend their FIL funeral.
Except for the one who doesn’t live with his family anymore because mom decided to let the kids finish out school without moving, they all come home every night to their family.


----------



## TC1

First of all, Jenn falling off the counter and Heather basically holding her up with one hand was hilarious. 
Lisa at the racetrack had be actually LOL'ing at the TV
Meredith needs an eyebrow pencil intervention STAT. We also need to petition to never see Brooks on this show again.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> First of all, Jenn falling off the counter and Heather basically holding her up with one hand was hilarious.
> Lisa at the racetrack had be actually LOL'ing at the TV
> Meredith needs an eyebrow pencil intervention STAT. We also need to petition to never see Brooks on this show again.



I couldn't agree more - someone should take the eyebrow pencil away from Meredith!!!!
If that son is such a fashionista, why is he not telling Meredith to lay off the pencil   
If it's not annoying enough to have to listen to that voice on Meredith, having to listen to Brooks it too, too much. The way he was whining in the food store - yuck.

I guess we won't be seeing much of Mary, I know she wants us to think she doesn't want to hang with the other ladies, but I wonder if it's the other way around, the other ladies just don't want to play with her - or that production is trying to distance themselves from her. There is so much talk about her crazy church and her over the top antics with it.
Listening to her brag about all the houses and clothes she has, I hope the IRS is listening too.

Jen is becoming more and more unlikeable on this show. She doesn't care about anyone else's opinion but her own.
I'm sure if it wasn't for the show, her only friends would be all those paid employees she has.
I wonder if she had family money and that's where her funds come from and maybe why Coach sticks around?
And who takes 8 suitcases to Vegas for the weekend? I wonder if she brought her glam squad? I can't see her being able to get dressed and make up without lots and lots of help.


----------



## TC1

That "private shopping experience" she hosted for Heather was tacky AF. There are a million high end boutique stores in Vegas, having one in the hotel conference room is...just....no thanks. But, I guess that's where they could have all the cameras *shrug*


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, there was nothing glamorous about the private shopping experience. As much as I love shoes, I didn't really like their selection.
I wonder how much Jen was getting comped for that - and did Heather have to pay?
Did Jen bring an empty suitcase for her haul?
And sorry, that pink/purple dress did not look good on Heather, Jen as her friend should have said no to her. (But as we all know, Jen is friend to no one)


----------



## meazar

They flew Economy to Vegas???  This is the poor cousin of the RH franchises!


----------



## bagshopr

meazar said:


> They flew Economy to Vegas???  This is the poor cousin of the RH franchises!


But it was probably only about an hour in the air, right?


----------



## meazar

bagshopr said:


> But it was probably only about an hour in the air, right?


BH would have flown private...


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, there was nothing glamorous about the private shopping experience. As much as I love shoes, I didn't really like their selection.
> I wonder how much Jen was getting comped for that - and did Heather have to pay?
> Did Jen bring an empty suitcase for her haul?
> And sorry, that pink/purple dress did not look good on Heather, Jen as her friend should have said no to her. (But as we all know, Jen is friend to no one)


That's what I kept wondering: is Jenn paying for Heather's selections?  If not, what a waste of time!  I'd much rather go to all the wonderful shops in LV than be subjected to a selection from Jenn in a conference room in a no name hotel.  That stuff was so tacky.  Yes, and the dress looked awful.  Heather has curves, and that dress did absolutely nothing for her.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Vegas is the place to shop. I felt that Jen was kind of low key shaming Heather's style, and making it seem like she was the style fashionista and was going to help Heather. 
If she really wanted to treat Heather, take her to the shops where there would have been a better selection.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

bisbee said:


> Off topic a bit...Whitney’s hair and makeup for her “confessionals” are terrible!  She is a pretty girl...who does that to her and why does she allow it?



Her stylist must be someone old school, who is inspired by Marilyn Monroe.  Even Whitney's voice sometimes has that Marilyn whispy sound!


----------



## swags

Jen is shawful. She gets worked up for no reason at the oddest times.
Did Meredith, Lisa and Brooks take lessons on how to speak in that odd manner?


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Yes, Vegas is the place to shop. I felt that Jen was kind of low key shaming Heather's style, and making it seem like she was the style fashionista and was going to help Heather.
> If she really wanted to treat Heather, take her to the shops where there would have been a better selection.


I'm no fashionista, but I personally think the best accessories are a smile, and a non b**chy attitude!


----------



## maris.crane

meazar said:


> BH would have flown private...



Mitt flew Commercial between SLC to DC earlier this month and in the words of Rinna, he is RICH honey, RICH! Much richer than the Shahs and probably a bunch of the wannabes on OC and BH.

I don’t know. I don’t think flying Economy or Business over Private/First Class for an hour long flight says that much about their economic standing *shrug.* But being rich in SLC maybe is a different ball game in SLC over BH.

I love this series, but I hope they cut Mary, and Brooks, and demote Meredith to Friend Of. They really don’t bring anything of substance to the show.


----------



## meazar

maris.crane said:


> Mitt flew Commercial between SLC to DC earlier this month and in the words of Rinna, he is RICH honey, RICH! Much richer than the Shahs and probably a bunch of the wannabes on OC and BH.
> 
> I don’t know. I don’t think flying Economy or Business over Private/First Class for an hour long flight says that much about their economic standing *shrug.* But being rich in SLC maybe is a different ball game in SLC over BH.
> 
> I love this series, but I hope they cut Mary, and Brooks, and demote Meredith to Friend Of. They really don’t bring anything of substance to the show.


 I think Bravo foots the bill.  It’s a matter of what the “Housewives” will accept.


----------



## maris.crane

meazar said:


> I think Bravo foots the bill.  It’s a matter of what the “Housewives” will accept.



Could change for Season 2 then; maybe they’ll all get more demanding. Apparently they all get paid peanuts their first season - if Leah is anything to go by. Which makes Jen’s adult tantrums all the more sad...


----------



## lulilu

Did anybody love the racetrack scene with the one woman (Meredith/Lisa) going 70 mph while the others whizzed by her?  I was lmao.  She drove like a grandmom.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> Yes, Vegas is the place to shop. I felt that Jen was kind of low key shaming Heather's style, and making it seem like she was the style fashionista and was going to help Heather.
> If she really wanted to treat Heather, take her to the shops where there would have been a better selection.



Go to Fendi or Gucci for gosh sakes.  Not some no-name shoe brand brought into a hotel room.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Did anybody love the racetrack scene with the one woman (Meredith/Lisa) going 70 mph while the others whizzed by her?  I was lmao.  She drove like a grandmom.



I laughed at her slow driving, as that would have been me too. It's not something I'd like to do, but it w would have been way better than stuck in the dark back room, dealing with Jen. Heather would have been flying around that racetrack.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I laughed at her slow driving, as that would have been me too. It's not something I'd like to do, but it w would have been way better than stuck in the dark back room, dealing with Jen. Heather would have been flying around that racetrack.


Yeah..but you probably wouldn't have droned on for hours about how much you "love the track" and "go all the time" and "used to be on the sidelines for Patrick Dempsey's team" how embarrassing for her


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> Yeah..but you probably wouldn't have droned on for hours about how much you "love the track" and "go all the time" and "used to be on the sidelines for Patrick Dempsey's team" how embarrassing for her



What a phoney


----------



## bagshopr

Jen needs to leave the show. There is no helping her. How do these broken women keep getting on these Housewives shows?


----------



## LemonDrop

I think the majority of the housewife franchise is over.  SLC is just rock bottom in my opinion. My BFF and I (who have been big fans  for 10+ years) are tired of watching people fight. And most seems manufactured.  I have been enjoying reality TV that's more interactive and feels like you connect. Whether it be making meals in Selena Gomez's kitchen on Selena and Chef or dancing while watching Lil Jon DJ on YouTube Friday nights. Sitting and watching housewives fight is just so 10 years ago. I don't feel a part of their world I feel like I am being spoon-fed garbage.


----------



## rockhollow

i just watched the latest episode.

Jen is just purely bat-sh** crazy. That woman does not take accountability for anything.
I could do nothing but laugh at her thinking that she's right and all the other ladies are ganging up on her.
After she stormed out of the latest dinner and then ran back to hotel room to phone Coach, I found it interesting that we didn't get hear his side of the conversation as we usually did. I wonder if he wasn't giving her the usual pep talk?
And typical Jen, she had her large Sha squad with her, I am sure all agreeing with poor Jen. Goodness, her room was so crowded with 'yes' people, there was barley room for Heather.

I'm glad to see Heather finally stand up to Jen. That woman is not your friend, it's time to stop agreeing with her for the sake of your friendship.

Even at the hypnotist house, with everyone saying she's fake and not a friend, Jen could't absorb it.
She couldn't even apologize without a lot of 'buts.....'.

I see we finally get to see Mary with the other ladies for the finale.
How can Mary have so many expensive, labelled clothes and always look so bad?


----------



## lulilu

I saw someone posted on twitter last night (Meredith maybe) that recording of Mary in church screaming that she didn't get enough birthday cards from her church members and complaining that she didn't want to be around poor people.  Posted with photos of her expensive shoes etc.


----------



## LolliPops4

Woooh! Lots to say. I'm a "Small Lake City" local and I'm struggling with every new episode.

Jenn- wow. I can't with her. One of my friends used to be an "assistant" for her. Jen and her husband don't own that home. They rented it for 7k per month for the show. My gf said Jenn is an even bigger monster off cameras. She has thrown glass dishes at her and that's when she finally decided to call it quits. Jen's clothes are delivered to her door step for the show and then she has to send them back. She borrowers fur clothing from a fur store off Main Street in Park City. OH! And she gave my gf a LV bag as "payment" once.  She brought it to dinner one night and I knew it was a fake. She took it into the store and the associate laughed and told her to put it in the dumpster. This woman is a total fraud.  She acts like a 2 year old who constantly throws fits. Every episode is the same. Jen gets upset and the other ladies try to calm her down. Last nights episode took place in vegas! VEGAS!! I thought they'd be partying, living it up, dancing, etc! They were arguing and went and saw an energy healer. WTF. I was relieved when they said next week was the season finale. 

I do like Heather and Whitney. Mainly because I grew up in the church here in SLC and I no longer consider myself to be active. Meredith and Jenn bug.

Mary is odd. All she cares about is clothes and shoes but she never has anywhere to go..


----------



## LolliPops4

Also, apparently Mary was casted after most of the filming had happened. After the BLM last summer, Bravo wanted to add in a new cast member who wasn't your typical white mormon girl from Utah. I heard Angie Harrington (blogger) filmed with most of the ladies but they decided to cut her out. I have a feeling she and Bronwyn Alison (pretanewporter) will be on next season.


----------



## lulilu

LolliPops4 said:


> Woooh! Lots to say. I'm a "Small Lake City" local and I'm struggling with every new episode.
> 
> Jenn- wow. I can't with her. One of my friends used to be an "assistant" for her. Jen and her husband don't own that home. They rented it for 7k per month for the show. My gf said Jenn is an even bigger monster off cameras. She has thrown glass dishes at her and that's when she finally decided to call it quits. Jen's clothes are delivered to her door step for the show and then she has to send them back. She borrowers fur clothing from a fur store off Main Street in Park City. OH! And she gave my gf a LV bag as "payment" once.  She brought it to dinner one night and I knew it was a fake. She took it into the store and the associate laughed and told her to put it in the dumpster. This woman is a total fraud.  She acts like a 2 year old who constantly throws fits. Every episode is the same. Jen gets upset and the other ladies try to calm her down. Last nights episode took place in vegas! VEGAS!! I thought they'd be partying, living it up, dancing, etc! They were arguing and went and saw an energy healer. WTF. I was relieved when they said next week was the season finale.
> 
> I do like Heather and Whitney. Mainly because I grew up in the church here in SLC and I no longer consider myself to be active. Meredith and Jenn bug.
> 
> Mary is odd. All she cares about is clothes and shoes but she never has anywhere to go..



Love this story!  What a nut!  Not surprised the house is rented (aren't they all for this show?) and the clothes are borrowed.  Throwing glassware is apparently her sport lol.  And the LV fake?????  wow


----------



## purseinsanity

LolliPops4 said:


> Woooh! Lots to say. I'm a "Small Lake City" local and I'm struggling with every new episode.
> 
> Jenn- wow. I can't with her. One of my friends used to be an "assistant" for her. Jen and her husband don't own that home. They rented it for 7k per month for the show. My gf said Jenn is an even bigger monster off cameras. She has thrown glass dishes at her and that's when she finally decided to call it quits. Jen's clothes are delivered to her door step for the show and then she has to send them back. She borrowers fur clothing from a fur store off Main Street in Park City. OH! And she gave my gf a LV bag as "payment" once.  She brought it to dinner one night and I knew it was a fake. She took it into the store and the associate laughed and told her to put it in the dumpster. This woman is a total fraud.  She acts like a 2 year old who constantly throws fits. Every episode is the same. Jen gets upset and the other ladies try to calm her down. Last nights episode took place in vegas! VEGAS!! I thought they'd be partying, living it up, dancing, etc! They were arguing and went and saw an energy healer. WTF. I was relieved when they said next week was the season finale.
> 
> I do like Heather and Whitney. Mainly because I grew up in the church here in SLC and I no longer consider myself to be active. Meredith and Jenn bug.
> 
> Mary is odd. All she cares about is clothes and shoes but she never has anywhere to go..


Thanks for the tea.  This makes way more sense than the BS Jenn is trying to get us all to believe.  Even if hubby is making $2 million a year as a college football coach, after taxes, no way is that enough to support her alleged lifestyle she claims to have, unless he's brilliant with the stock market or something.


----------



## LolliPops4

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks for the tea.  This makes way more sense than the BS Jenn is trying to get us all to believe.  Even if hubby is making $2 million a year as a college football coach, after taxes, no way is that enough to support her alleged lifestyle she claims to have, unless he's brilliant with the stock market or something.


Ha! No! His salary is public record and I think he makes about 700k a year. The assistant coaches receive bonuses but it’s no where near close to being able to finance the lifestyle she pretends to have.
Did you see the episode where he picked her up from the club in his 1990 Toyota? I’m not hating on a Toyota or if he chooses to drive an older car. “Her” Porsche isn’t even in her name. It doesn’t belong to her. Everything about her is fake


----------



## rockhollow

LolliPops4 said:


> Woooh! Lots to say. I'm a "Small Lake City" local and I'm struggling with every new episode.
> 
> Jenn- wow. I can't with her. One of my friends used to be an "assistant" for her. Jen and her husband don't own that home. They rented it for 7k per month for the show. My gf said Jenn is an even bigger monster off cameras. She has thrown glass dishes at her and that's when she finally decided to call it quits. Jen's clothes are delivered to her door step for the show and then she has to send them back. She borrowers fur clothing from a fur store off Main Street in Park City. OH! And she gave my gf a LV bag as "payment" once.  She brought it to dinner one night and I knew it was a fake. She took it into the store and the associate laughed and told her to put it in the dumpster. This woman is a total fraud.  She acts like a 2 year old who constantly throws fits. Every episode is the same. Jen gets upset and the other ladies try to calm her down. Last nights episode took place in vegas! VEGAS!! I thought they'd be partying, living it up, dancing, etc! They were arguing and went and saw an energy healer. WTF. I was relieved when they said next week was the season finale.
> 
> I do like Heather and Whitney. Mainly because I grew up in the church here in SLC and I no longer consider myself to be active. Meredith and Jenn bug.
> 
> Mary is odd. All she cares about is clothes and shoes but she never has anywhere to go..



 We all knew Jen was living a house of cards type life and here's the tea - thanks


----------



## bagshopr

Please tell us more!


----------



## TC1

Okay!! I'm loving all of this insider info. Thanks for sharing


----------



## purseinsanity

What I don't understand is why do these RH shows keep featuring phonies?  I'm sure there are narcissistic women who truly are rich that they can find to cast.  I'm tired of these fake, screaming drama queens.  I don't think most of us started watching these shows for the unreal drama.  I think they think because of Atlanta and Teresa's table flipping, they got the impression that's all we want and amped up the fighting.  I watched for the jewelry, clothing, and houses!  I don't need the fake fights or the fake rich people who are basically a minute away from bankruptcy or divorce .


----------



## lulilu

Knowing that she borrows her clothes helps explain why Jen was crammed into that green jumpsuit.  It looked like she was going to burst out of it, it was so tight.


----------



## rockhollow

As I have said before, it's impossible to keep their past or secrets and go on national tv. There was way too many sleuths that find all the skeletons or people that know the truth.

I always find it so strange that so many of us want to see women living a different lifestyle. And then I get so disappointed when it's all lies.
I really don't like seeing screaming matches or the women trying to bring the other ladies in their group down.


----------



## mdcx

swags said:


> Jen is shawful. She gets worked up for no reason at the oddest times.
> Did Meredith, Lisa and Brooks take lessons on how to speak in that odd manner?


They all sound tranquilised to me! I am guessing they think this is some elegant, laconic, wealthy person way of speaking?

Interesting to hear the tea about Jen.

My faves are Heather and Whitney as they actually seem fairly authentic. Heather is a really fascinating person and so self-aware. There is a great in-depth interview series with Heather and her friend Dre here:


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> As I have said before, it's impossible to keep their past or secrets and go on national tv. There was way too many sleuths that find all the skeletons or people that know the truth.
> *
> I always find it so strange that so many of us want to see women living a different lifestyle.* And then I get so disappointed when it's all lies.
> I really don't like seeing screaming matches or the women trying to bring the other ladies in their group down.


LOL, so true, but I'm guilty of it!  My DH doesn't get it.  I think it's a way to escape reality, and I take these shows with a grain of salt, so I figure it's almost like watching another other low budget movie!


----------



## purseinsanity

mdcx said:


> They all sound tranquilised to me! I am guessing they think this is some elegant, laconic, wealthy person way of speaking?
> 
> Interesting to hear the tea about Jen.
> 
> My faves are Heather and Whitney as they actually seem fairly authentic. Heather is a really fascinating person and so self-aware. There is a great in-depth interview series with Heather and her friend Dre here:



I like Heather, but she seems like a wounded bird.  The first time she said no to her husband that he left.  She was rejected by the Mormon Church.  She won't see what a crappy friend Jenn really is.  Heather needs therapy.


----------



## TC1

I had to LOL at the 17 people in Jen's hotel room when Heather went to check on her. They didn't get suites? 
"I roll deep with the Shah squad" mmhmm, they just wanted a Bravo paid trip to Vegas


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I had to LOL at the 17 people in Jen's hotel room when Heather went to check on her. They didn't get suites?
> "I roll deep with the Shah squad" mmhmm, they just wanted a Bravo paid trip to Vegas


She rolls deep with her squad because they are paid to be verbally abused by her.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Who does Meredith and Heather's hair extensions???   If they don't know how to attach extensions correctly, I know there's decent salons in Park City.  It reminds of the bad Britney Spears extensions from 10 years ago.   Between this and Mary's bad fitting wigs, this franchise is in need of new stylists.


----------



## mdcx

Meredith was wearing a wig for part of the episode I just watched(Ep.8). It was quite jarring - bob one minute, next scene long hair again! I am no wig expert but this doesn't look like a great one.


----------



## lulilu

Doesn't look like an expensive wig -- too obvious.


----------



## LolliPops4

There are several decent places in SLC for wigs and extensions. I have no idea why Meredith decided to wear that! 

Yes, I like Whitney and Heather as well- probably because I can relate to being raised in the church with all their brainwashing tactics. It's incredibly sad. I have cousins and friends who were married in the temple who seem so unhappy with their lives and the relationship they have with their husbands. But because they were married in the temple and because "families are forever," they stay. They feel trapped. Andrea (Heather's business partner) filed for divorce shortly after the show aired. I heard she saw the fame Heather was getting from the show and she no longer wanted to be married. I know her husband and he always seemed extremely likeable.
 I was shocked by that news. 

Jen.. ugh. Yes. She is awful. When I see her more vulnerable side I want to try to like her but I just can't. Everything about her is bad. I saw online somebody posted the tea about her not owning the home and she snapped back and admitted she rents a house up in Park City every year during the winter. The home is currently on the market. I also heard from an "assistant" that Jen has no friends outside of her "shah squad" circle. Her closest friend is her personal trainer who would probably have nothing to do with her if Jen wasn't paying her. Jen makes all her "assistants" sign some type of legal agreement stating they won't discuss anything that happens before, during or after "working" for her.  I guess she doesn't even pay these people. She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."


----------



## swags

LolliPops4 said:


> There are several decent places in SLC for wigs and extensions. I have no idea why Meredith decided to wear that!
> 
> Yes, I like Whitney and Heather as well- probably because I can relate to being raised in the church with all their brainwashing tactics. It's incredibly sad. I have cousins and friends who were married in the temple who seem so unhappy with their lives and the relationship they have with their husbands. But because they were married in the temple and because "families are forever," they stay. They feel trapped. Andrea (Heather's business partner) filed for divorce shortly after the show aired. I heard she saw the fame Heather was getting from the show and she no longer wanted to be married. I know her husband and he always seemed extremely likeable.
> I was shocked by that news.
> 
> Jen.. ugh. Yes. She is awful. When I see her more vulnerable side I want to try to like her but I just can't. Everything about her is bad. I saw online somebody posted the tea about her not owning the home and she snapped back and admitted she rents a house up in Park City every year during the winter. The home is currently on the market. I also heard from an "assistant" that Jen has no friends outside of her "shah squad" circle. Her closest friend is her personal trainer who would probably have nothing to do with her if Jen wasn't paying her. Jen makes all her "assistants" sign some type of legal agreement stating they won't discuss anything that happens before, during or after "working" for her.  I guess she doesn't even pay these people. She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."



I also heard Jen and Coach rented that home for the show. It makes sense although she made a big deal about throwing a party and Coach Shah not knowing about it when he was probably at their real house.
I read that he makes 700 grand a year, that she stiffs people and even once paid an assistant with a Louis Vuitton knockoff bag. Also that she throws fits bigger than what we see on tv.


----------



## TC1

Whomever is doing Meredith & Jen's cheekbone area fillers needs to calm down. Do they go to Heather's spa for that? cause they look horrid and are uneven (as shown in the wig pic above)


----------



## chowlover2

LolliPops4 said:


> There are several decent places in SLC for wigs and extensions. I have no idea why Meredith decided to wear that!
> 
> Yes, I like Whitney and Heather as well- probably because I can relate to being raised in the church with all their brainwashing tactics. It's incredibly sad. I have cousins and friends who were married in the temple who seem so unhappy with their lives and the relationship they have with their husbands. But because they were married in the temple and because "families are forever," they stay. They feel trapped. Andrea (Heather's business partner) filed for divorce shortly after the show aired. I heard she saw the fame Heather was getting from the show and she no longer wanted to be married. I know her husband and he always seemed extremely likeable.
> I was shocked by that news.
> 
> Jen.. ugh. Yes. She is awful. When I see her more vulnerable side I want to try to like her but I just can't. Everything about her is bad. I saw online somebody posted the tea about her not owning the home and she snapped back and admitted she rents a house up in Park City every year during the winter. The home is currently on the market. I also heard from an "assistant" that Jen has no friends outside of her "shah squad" circle. Her closest friend is her personal trainer who would probably have nothing to do with her if Jen wasn't paying her. Jen makes all her "assistants" sign some type of legal agreement stating they won't discuss anything that happens before, during or after "working" for her.  I guess she doesn't even pay these people. She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."


She sounds like the Donald ***** of Salt Lake City. Does Jen have businesses of her own? Her hubby can't make all that much money.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> She sounds like the Donald ***** of Salt Lake City. Does Jen have businesses of her own? Her hubby can't make all that much money.


She supposedly does but IDK what.


----------



## swags

Jens businesses








						JXA  FASHION
					

JXA Fashion - A high fashion clothing design company based in Salt Lake City Utah.




					www.jxafashion.com
				









						Shah Beauty | Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman.
					

Welcome To Shah Beauty Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman. We offer a Complete Range Of Age-Defying Beauty Solutions. Our All-natural topical formulas help you enjoy skin that looks good & feels great from the inside out.




					shahbeauty.com


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> Jens businesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JXA  FASHION
> 
> 
> JXA Fashion - A high fashion clothing design company based in Salt Lake City Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jxafashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Beauty | Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman.
> 
> 
> Welcome To Shah Beauty Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman. We offer a Complete Range Of Age-Defying Beauty Solutions. Our All-natural topical formulas help you enjoy skin that looks good & feels great from the inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shahbeauty.com



How many HWs have their own beauty lines?  Does anyone buy it?  She does have a beautiful face when it's not contorted in rage.
And the shtick clothing, a la Dorinda and her mugs etc with her witty sayings.  oi
The custom couture?  Who is the designer?  I see they are looking for free interns lol.

And those dresses are awful.  What is with all the naked dresses these days?  And no comment on the bad plastic surgery on her breast enhancements.  One was actually wrinkled in one of the dresses?  Don't they look at the photos?

She can't possibly support all that staff (unless they are all unpaid interns) on these ostensible businesses.  I wonder if there is anyone here from the Salt Lake area who knows of her business?


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> Jens businesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JXA  FASHION
> 
> 
> JXA Fashion - A high fashion clothing design company based in Salt Lake City Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jxafashion.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah Beauty | Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman.
> 
> 
> Welcome To Shah Beauty Skincare Essentials For The Modern Woman. We offer a Complete Range Of Age-Defying Beauty Solutions. Our All-natural topical formulas help you enjoy skin that looks good & feels great from the inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shahbeauty.com


Thank you. If her high end clothing line is so great, why isn't she wearing it?


----------



## rockhollow

Someone is good at photoshop


----------



## rockhollow

*She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."*

Boy, would this sure be a slap in the face for an employee! Pay me my wages!


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> Someone is good at photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977643


Well, I don't think photoshop is supposed to be this BAD and obvious. It's a fail


----------



## purseinsanity

LolliPops4 said:


> There are several decent places in SLC for wigs and extensions. I have no idea why Meredith decided to wear that!
> 
> Yes, I like Whitney and Heather as well- probably because I can relate to being raised in the church with all their brainwashing tactics. It's incredibly sad. I have cousins and friends who were married in the temple who seem so unhappy with their lives and the relationship they have with their husbands. But because they were married in the temple and because "families are forever," they stay. They feel trapped. Andrea (Heather's business partner) filed for divorce shortly after the show aired. I heard she saw the fame Heather was getting from the show and she no longer wanted to be married. I know her husband and he always seemed extremely likeable.
> I was shocked by that news.
> 
> Jen.. ugh. Yes. She is awful. When I see her more vulnerable side I want to try to like her but I just can't. Everything about her is bad. I saw online somebody posted the tea about her not owning the home and she snapped back and admitted she rents a house up in Park City every year during the winter. The home is currently on the market. *I also heard from an "assistant" that Jen has no friends outside of her "shah squad" circle. *Her closest friend is her personal trainer who would probably have nothing to do with her if Jen wasn't paying her. Jen makes all her "assistants" sign some type of legal agreement stating they won't discuss anything that happens before, during or after "working" for her.  I guess she doesn't even pay these people. She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."


You know, I would've guessed that myself!  She seems like an intolerable person.  Her squad is her paid posse, just like Erika's was on RHOBH (wonder if that's going to happen now that Erika is broke).  
Are NDAs applicable if they don't get paid?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> How many HWs have their own beauty lines?  Does anyone buy it?  She does have a beautiful face when it's not contorted in rage.
> And the shtick clothing, a la Dorinda and her mugs etc with her witty sayings.  oi
> The custom couture?  Who is the designer?  I see they are looking for free interns lol.
> 
> And those dresses are awful.  What is with all the naked dresses these days?  And no comment on the bad plastic surgery on her breast enhancements.  One was actually wrinkled in one of the dresses?  Don't they look at the photos?
> 
> She can't possibly support all that staff (unless they are all unpaid interns) on these ostensible businesses.  I wonder if there is anyone here from the Salt Lake area who knows of her business?


LOLOL her motto is, 
*"I put my name on it, so you know 
you can trust it..."*

when IMO it should be *"Either use my product or you're a disloyal beeyotch and I'll cut you!"*
*   *


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Someone is good at photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977643


I can't tell if she's going for the Jasmin/Aladdin nights look, or trying to look like the Genie's lamp?  





__





						Google Image Result for https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/0c/The_Genie_Aladdin.png
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## TC1

Why did I feel like I watched Jen's DWTS audition? 
Meredith and that mask were ridiculous. 
The reunion looks spicy. I know most of the cast has been jabbing at each other on social media..so lots should come to light.


----------



## Tivo

swags said:


> Jen is shawful. She gets worked up for no reason at the oddest times.
> *Did Meredith, Lisa and Brooks take lessons on how to speak in that odd manner?*


Their voices remind me of the way Leah Remini sounds. Very drowsy and nasally.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think Jenn could be bi polar or have some other mental health issue.    The way her husband was speaking to her was very placating, and did not sound like a sincere or convincing conversation to me, but it sure worked for Jenn.
Perhaps her father was also her main emotional support.
He may have left her an inheritance and this is funding her spending sprees?


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know if Jenn's business/es are successful?


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Does anyone know if Jenn's business/es are successful?



I'm not sure who would want to buy her Shah Squad stuff, there can't much sales for that, and the dress line - from the site, it looks like she doesn't have any dresses made or any prices, so I can't see that being successful. 
I think if women wanted a custom made gown, I don't think they'd be shopping online for that.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I'm not sure who would want to buy her Shah Squad stuff, there can't much sales for that, and the dress line - from the site, it looks like she doesn't have any dresses made or any prices, so I can't see that being successful.
> I think if women wanted a custom made gown, I don't think they'd be shopping online for that.



Agree.  I can't imagine spending money for stuff with stupid Hw sayings on it.  But I guess some people do or they wouldn't all be hawking merch.  And yes, the website was woefully lacking w/re to custom dresses.  Seeing a few shots of Jenn wearing naked dresses or a ball gown or two isn't exactly a good sales idea.  Maybe some photos of other dresses she's made or sold?  (probably none)  Or who exactly designs them and their fashion experience?  Her fashion sense on the show would not have me looking to dress like she does.  Another example of what I consider an empty website.


----------



## chowlover2

Last night was the only night I could stand Jen. And I actually loved what she wore at Heather's Beauty Lab opening though I do not know how the dress fit. Heather and Whitney are the only 2 women I like, and know we know why we didn't see much of Mary as she left because of Jen. The Reunion should be interesting...


----------



## bagshopr

I enjoyed last night's episode for the most part. Whitney's dad did a good job at his instructor's audition. I hope he got the job. The ladies at the Beauty Lab party- I guess that was good. They seemed to get their issues out in the open. Mary's gleeful expression when the ladies were ganging up on Jenn was priceless. But Mary hasn't been involved with the show enough to warrant another season.


----------



## rockhollow

I was repelled by Mary at the church for the choir. From the moment she came in and demanded a loud cheer, to the way she spoke to the choir, she was creepy.
And agree, she has had so little involvement with the group, she's not a fit, time to go.

Can I say that I hate couples feeding each other those chocolate strawberries. There is not good about it. They (whoever made them) always choose hard strawberries that can then be hard to bite, and the chocolate always crumbles, and their is chocolate everywhere.
Sorry for that little rant. 
Jen and Coach just looked akward feeding each other in the middle of a dance studio.

I still don't believe anything Jen says - she saw the way things were going and she was on the outs with everyone, so we get the fake apology tour.
After every apology, cut to Jen's confessional of her still thinking everyone has wronged her.
That white dress she wore to the end party from her collection was not nice - it did not look high end.
And hearing that she borrows from a fur place, I now notice that she does wear many in each episode.

I felt sorry for Heather. She's soft inside and seems to final see that Jen is really not a real friend, and never has been. And then to see Heather forgive her, she hasn't learned her lesson yet.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think I saw much of Jen's dress, I was looking at the fur and the handbag. I checked her website, mostly face masks and dresses that look like something Cher would have worn in the 90's. I really doubt if she is selling any of those. Oh, and she is looking for interns on her website.


----------



## mdcx

LolliPops4 said:


> There are several decent places in SLC for wigs and extensions. I have no idea why Meredith decided to wear that!
> 
> Yes, I like Whitney and Heather as well- probably because I can relate to being raised in the church with all their brainwashing tactics. It's incredibly sad. I have cousins and friends who were married in the temple who seem so unhappy with their lives and the relationship they have with their husbands. But because they were married in the temple and because "families are forever," they stay. They feel trapped. Andrea (Heather's business partner) filed for divorce shortly after the show aired. I heard she saw the fame Heather was getting from the show and she no longer wanted to be married. I know her husband and he always seemed extremely likeable.
> I was shocked by that news.
> 
> Jen.. ugh. Yes. She is awful. When I see her more vulnerable side I want to try to like her but I just can't. Everything about her is bad. I saw online somebody posted the tea about her not owning the home and she snapped back and admitted she rents a house up in Park City every year during the winter. The home is currently on the market. I also heard from an "assistant" that Jen has no friends outside of her "shah squad" circle. Her closest friend is her personal trainer who would probably have nothing to do with her if Jen wasn't paying her. Jen makes all her "assistants" sign some type of legal agreement stating they won't discuss anything that happens before, during or after "working" for her.  I guess she doesn't even pay these people. She constantly finds new hair, nail and makeup people because when payment comes due for her services she tells them "I'm paying you by tagging you on my social media."


I was shocked to realise Dre's second marriage had also ended. I thought she was happy ever after style. Heather is a really deep person who feels a ton of shame around her marriage failure, even though she acknowledges that her marriage was not great and was just to tick the boxes really, and has some interesting thoughts on the church culture that she shares in the Mormon Stories episodes. 
I like her a lot. If they could move forward with another season but ditch Mary or Jen, that would work.
Mary and Jen both seem like LeeAnne from RHOD, just a little too unbalanced to be on the show.


----------



## swags

When Jen was at the bar with Lisa earlier in the episode, I notice her LV on the bar. To me the handles looked frayed. Did anyone else notice?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> When Jen was at the bar with Lisa earlier in the episode, I notice her LV on the bar. To me the handles looked frayed. Did anyone else notice?


I did..and the way it was wavy in the front?..made me think it was a knock off.


----------



## TC1

I feel bad that Heather needs so much approval in her life. It was very important that her ex say she was doing a good job with her business. 
If my ex walked through the door of my business I'd tell him to beat it, he had nothing to do with it. 
Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya


----------



## bagshopr

I agree. In every episode, Heather talks about the shame of her failed marriage. I don't know the story- who initiated the divorce? Anyway, Heather is a successful business owner and she does not need her husband's approval anymore. She is clearly not over her divorce.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopr said:


> I agree. In every episode, Heather talks about the shame of her failed marriage. I don't know the story- who initiated the divorce? Anyway, Heather is a successful business owner and she does not need her husband's approval anymore. She is clearly not over her divorce.


Heather said she said no to her husband about the timing of a baby shower or something, and he decided he wanted a divorce.  Kind of an odd story?  Heather needs a boost of confidence.  She seems weighed down by the "shame" of a divorce, and seems to want to be loved, even if it's by crappy "friends".


----------



## mdcx

purseinsanity said:


> Heather said she said no to her husband about the timing of a baby shower or something, and he decided he wanted a divorce.  Kind of an odd story?  Heather needs a boost of confidence.  She seems weighed down by the "shame" of a divorce, and seems to want to be loved, even if it's by crappy "friends".


That event was the straw that broke the camel's back. The marriage was already in trouble. H had organised a baptism event at a particular time, sent out invites etc. Her husband told her the time wouldn't work for some reason and could she change it. She refused to do so knowing that it was pretty important to him. He then said okay then I'm leaving the marriage. She didn't think he would actually go through with it. Their marriage was pretty dysfunctional and toxic but H wanted to stay in it to check all the boxes of being a good Mormon. She was very surprised when her husband walked away she has said. She has a lot of conflicts between wanting to be seen as the good Mormon and wanting to be true to herself imo. Whereas Dre has 100% left the church.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jen's "reason" for being so OTT is ridiculous. I totally understand being a POC in Salt Lake is probably super hard, but she wasn't raised in Compton. Like the threat of drowning someone in the lake behind their house is psycho, when in truth she likely needed to become the queen of snide put downs and not violent threats. Salt Lake probably has about the least street cred of any city in the US. 

Meredith and her husband being sexual grossed me out for some reason. I was listening to the Smith Sisters on Radio Andy the other day and they totally love Brooks. One of them even mentioned that they know a few people who have bought his tracksuit!! I hope he gets less air time next season.


----------



## september1985

agreed with Merith and husband’s innuendos were repulsive and even a little forced on her end.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Whitney's dress on the Reunion. I wish the sleeves on Jen's dress matched, the silver bottom of the right sleeve looks as if they ran out of fabric. Love Mary's dress too, even though it is not PC to like fur.


----------



## lulilu

I think the ladies might wear fake fur.  I know Jen's stole at that last party was fake fur (Gucci).

Personally, I am not a big fan of one sleeved dresses (although so many seem to be) but Jen's dress was super ugly IMO.  Mismatched material, way too much leg, big puffy arm and bare arm.  Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> I love Whitney's dress on the Reunion. I wish the sleeves on Jen's dress matched, the silver bottom of the right sleeve looks as if they ran out of fabric. Love Mary's dress too, even though it is not PC to like fur.



yes, Whitney's dress was fabulous, if you are going to wear a ball gown to event, that was it!

I didn't understand Jen's dress. The big sleeve was just so out of place with the rest of the dress. Not a great message from someone trying to sell 'high end' dresses. Sadly, I also didn't like her hair, way to extreme looking with all her hair pulled back so tightly.
Good side-stepping from Jen - I still have no idea what all her jobs are and why she needs all those assistants - at least Sonja from NY was more amusing with her bevy of interns/assistants.

Jen either doubled her medications, or had lots of coaching for the reunion. More of the apology tour and very subdued - at least for Jen.

There was a really long time between the filming on SL and the reunion - I wonder if that makes it more difficult to do.
Meredith and Lisa were so close and pretty much looked like enemies here on the reunion, lots much have happened.
Lisa seems firmly committed to Camp Shah.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> *Jen's "reason" for being so OTT is ridiculous*. I totally understand being a POC in Salt Lake is probably super hard, but she wasn't raised in Compton. Like the threat of drowning someone in the lake behind their house is psycho, when in truth she likely needed to become the queen of snide put downs and not violent threats. *Salt Lake probably has about the least street cred of any city in the US.
> 
> Meredith and her husband being sexual grossed me out for some reason*. I was listening to the Smith Sisters on Radio Andy the other day and they totally love Brooks. One of them even mentioned that they know a few people who have bought his tracksuit!! I hope he gets less air time next season.


Jen stop using "WOC" as an excuse for your insane behavior.  You're just perpetuating the myth more, not helping anyone.

LOL on the SLC part.

ITA.  Meredith and Seth almost seemed like they were acting, and poorly at that.  Meredith always sounds so stoned or high to me, that I don't know how she runs any business.


----------



## buzzytoes

Whitney's dress is amazing and she looked beautiful. Meredith's dress looked like it was probably pretty, but it's not a sitting down dress.
I can't stand Lisa. Her attitude that she is better than everyone else is ridiculous. Especially given the fact that she calls herself Mormon and owns a liquor company. The only reason she has anything to do with that religion is because they have all the money and control the city. Her attitude is obnoxious.


----------



## maris.crane

I actually think Lisa is a hoot. Admittedly, I side-eyed the whole “mini mogul” talk (it was akin to Forbes calling Kylie a self-made billionaire) with her sons, but I think she is in some ways the perfect Housewife type. Just snippy enough but doesn’t go to a Brandi Granville level; I like her clothes; and she’s also a smidge out-of-touch (I hate to say delusional because that feels too far). And I will Stan anyone who admits she abhors things like cooking hot dogs. I think if you look at her as a put on character (which I believe is partially true!) she’s perfect for the show.

I started out liking Whitney and Heather the best in the first half of the season, but I think Lisa has become the MVP for me. The interactions in Vegas with Whitney at the race track, and post Vegas with Jen, indicate she is willing to move on and can forgive. Thankfully, I hope this means the show’s future seasons will not be seasons of one dragged out conflict (like Puppygate or Pantygate)

(I don’t think Hayu has part I of the Reunion up so I’m about an episode behind. Sorry folks!)


----------



## TC1

maris.crane said:


> I actually think Lisa is a hoot. Admittedly, I side-eyed the whole “mini mogul” talk (it was akin to Forbes calling Kylie a self-made billionaire) with her sons, but I think she is in some ways the perfect Housewife type. Just snippy enough but doesn’t go to a Brandi Granville level; I like her clothes; and she’s also a smidge out-of-touch (I hate to say delusional because that feels too far). And I will Stan anyone who admits she abhors things like cooking hot dogs. I think if you look at her as a put on character (which I believe is partially true!) she’s perfect for the show.
> 
> I started out liking Whitney and Heather the best in the first half of the season, but I think Lisa has become the MVP for me. The interactions in Vegas with Whitney at the race track, and post Vegas with Jen, indicate she is willing to move on and can forgive. Thankfully, I hope this means the show’s future seasons will not be seasons of one dragged out conflict (like Puppygate or Pantygate)
> 
> (I don’t think Hayu has part I of the Reunion up so I’m about an episode behind. Sorry folks!)


I like her too, lol 
I know it's the uncommon favourite, but she's mine


----------



## bergafer3

I don’t know why, but there’s something about Lisa I like too.


----------



## rockhollow

But Lisa almost seemed like another person at the reunion.
Her and Meredith seemed so close, but she sure wasn't at the reunion, she was all Jen. She seemed to have beef with all the ladies but Jen.
Lots must have happened during the long delay between filming and the reunion.


----------



## maris.crane

TC1 said:


> I like her too, lol
> I know it's the uncommon favourite, but she's mine



I was also a season one Dorit Stan.  haha 

Re: Lisa at the reunion. I actually thought in the Vegas episode, production (or the women) really just blew past Lisa had no idea Meredith was dating other men or had been separated multiple times from the husband. Maybe Lisa is more hurt or miffed than was let on? But I still think Meredith tried to stick up for Lisa in the Heather-Meredith-Lisa back-and-forth.


----------



## lulilu

I'd love to know what happened between the end of filming and the reunion.


----------



## buzzytoes

About the only time I actually liked Lisa was when they were in Vegas. Outside of that I haven't liked her, especially so at the reunion.


----------



## TC1

Lisa needs to stop gesturing with her hands. That bad tanner is all I see.
Mary saying she's only attracted to light men and would only date a man older than her was off...if Andy has to remind you that you're married...something isn't right.


----------



## lulilu

I wish Lisa would shut up.  She never does, talks over everyone and has the nerve to complain she doesn't get a chance to talk.


----------



## jaskg144

Brooks' 'fashion line' makes me die every single time it's mentioned    

What was going on with Meredith's tan on her boobs during the reunion?? Her attitude was also negative and she brought the mood of the show down. If she didn't want anyone commenting on her son, she shouldn't have had him there constantly whilst filming.

Whitney looked gorgeous. I think she's one of my faves - but I do die inside every time I see her dad's wig. (I still don't like him after he basically expected his daughter to put him back on his feet, that was so unfair for Whitney).


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Meredith think she sounds so tough. "If you talk about my family you are no longer my friend." Most people would be like "I will beat your ass if you talk about me" 
I kind of feel bad for Mary. I wonder where she would be if she didn't have the pressure to take over a religious legacy.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Poor Meredith think she sounds so tough. "If you talk about my family you are no longer my friend." Most people would be like "I will beat your ass if you talk about me"
> I kind of feel bad for Mary. I wonder where she would be if she didn't have the pressure to take over a religious legacy.


I don't know if she was truly pressured.  I've read stories from other family members who claim she actively seeked (is that the right word?  Stalked?  Don't know, LOL!) Robert in order to get the money and power her grandmother had.  I'm not sure all the material things really make her happy, despite her crying pleas at the reunion that they're "so happy".  They didn't seem like happy tears to me, more like she was trying to convince everyone, especially herself.


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> I don't know if she was truly pressured.  I've read stories from other family members who claim she actively seeked (is that the right word?  Stalked?  Don't know, LOL!) Robert in order to get the money and power her grandmother had.  I'm not sure all the material things really make her happy, despite her crying pleas at the reunion that they're "so happy".  They didn't seem like happy tears to me, more like she was trying to convince everyone, especially herself.


Agreed. If she were truly happy she would not need all the designer clothing. Something is not right somewhere.


----------



## rockhollow

I try not to read to much about the housewives on the internet, but Mary is just so strange, I wanted to see more about her unusual life and boy, there is lots about her and her church out there.

So, I don't think she was pressured to take on her grandmother's legacy. To me it seems she actively wanted to money and power of her grandmother. And the step-grandfather inherited everything, so he went with the deal if she wanted control. There is also a woman who worked for the grandmother and helped run her empire - she was/is a full supporter of Mary and the grandad.

It's so hard to know what really is true, but as Tre says   where there's smoke there's fire.
Please don't judge me to hard for quoting her, and thank goodness it a well heard quote, not Tre's


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I try not to read to much about the housewives on the internet, but Mary is just so strange, I wanted to see more about her unusual life and boy, there is lots about her and her church out there.
> 
> So, I don't think she was pressured to take on her grandmother's legacy. To me it seems she actively wanted to money and power of her grandmother. And the step-grandfather inherited everything, so he went with the deal if she wanted control. There is also a woman who worked for the grandmother and helped run her empire - she was/is a full supporter of Mary and the grandad.
> 
> It's so hard to know what really is true, but as Tre says   where there's smoke there's fire.
> Please don't judge me to hard for quoting her, and thank goodness it a well heard quote, not Tre's


It seems like when Robert Sr said "mama told me to marry one of her girls" that left them all open to jockey for the position. I'm sure her mom was also cheezed because that meant she got no inheritance.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't particularly believe the make-up of Jen and Mary.
I think both ladies want to continue on the show, and both realized that making up was going to help.
I'm sure if we see them both back next season, the truce will not last.
They both have way to large of egos.

Some rumours say that Mary was involved with Robert Sr even before the grandma died.
But then there are so many rumours where the whole church is involved.
That the church/ businesses owned by Robert Sr and Mary, hold the mortgages on many of the congregations home, giving them even more control over the church members.


----------



## september1985

I think I heard Mary say that the inheritance had already been left to her before she decided to mary Robert. 

I am looking forward to seeing the ladies and their drama next season! except for Meredith... she brings nothing but a very sedated monotone.


----------



## swags

Did Robert Sr say he wasn’t having this grandpa stuff because he was 22 when he married the grandma or was he referring to the age difference between him and Mary? 
The mom took Robert Sr to court in the past. I don’t know if I want to start reading more, it seems like a lot of crazy.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> That the church/ businesses owned by Robert Sr and Mary, hold the mortgages on many of the congregations home, giving them even more control over the church members.



I'll bet they're not the only congregations (far and wide) to hold mortgages on their congregants' homes..


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Did Robert Sr say he wasn’t having this grandpa stuff because he was 22 when he married the grandma or was he referring to the age difference between him and Mary?
> The mom took Robert Sr to court in the past. I don’t know if I want to start reading more, it seems like a lot of crazy.


He said he was 22 yrs old when he married her, and he wasn't anyone's grandfather, or father even.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Just started binge watching.
As an avid skier, I cringed when Jen said that people would think she was a black diamond skier because she was dressed head to toe in Chanel.  Um no lady.  You looked like a poser and no black diamond skiers dress like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel so bad for Heather and Whitney and her husband, who are all so clearly still upset about having been kicked out of the church. Religion should never make someone feel like that. On the flip side I had to laugh at Lisa saying it was okay to be divorced and Mormon. We see who has held better standing in the church based on that sentence, and it's not Lisa. 
I'm sure I'll be back with more to say after Jen has her blowup.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jen is soooooo frustrating to me!!! I feel like there is a huge difference between saying "You're being aggressive" vs saying "You're being so ghetto/typical aggressive black girl/something actually involving race." She literally pushed a drink out of Heather's hand and was in Whitney's face for no reason - how is that anything other than aggressive?? She just can't handle being called on her behavior and turns immediately to the victim role. It drives me crazy that she never voluntarily takes accountability for anything. Either there is an excuse or she says "tell me what you want me to say" after someone has explained repeatedly why they are upset.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Jen is soooooo frustrating to me!!! I feel like there is a huge difference between saying "You're being aggressive" vs saying "You're being so ghetto/typical aggressive black girl/something actually involving race." She literally pushed a drink out of Heather's hand and was in Whitney's face for no reason - how is that anything other than aggressive?? She just can't handle being called on her behavior and turns immediately to the victim role. It drives me crazy that she never voluntarily takes accountability for anything. Either there is an excuse or she says "tell me what you want me to say" after someone has explained repeatedly why they are upset.


I can't stand Jen.  Own up to your AGGRESSIVE behavior and stop turning it around, claiming it to be racism.  I am a WOC and I am so over this BS.  Constantly crying racism when it's not justified actually belittles the issue, IMO.  If you're going to "act ghetto" then don't be offended if it's pointed out, plain and simple.  People like Jen are why there are nasty stereotypes like that to begin with!


----------



## purseinsanity

Then running out crying, being overly dramatic, and claiming everyone else is ignorant and acting like she's been the victim (when she throws glasses at people, threatens to drown them in the pond, etc.) is deplorable.  Jen is more low class and ignorant than all of them, not because of her color or ethnicity, but because of her personality.


----------



## lulilu

There are audio and a video tape/s of Jen freaking out at her employees/"squad" on Twitter.  Shreiking and throwing things.  The F word is every other word so it's impossible to discern what she's saying.


----------



## buzzytoes

lulilu said:


> There are audio and a video tape/s of Jen freaking out at her employees/"squad" on Twitter.  Shreiking and throwing things.  The F word is every other word so it's impossible to discern what she's saying.


Why am I not surprised? I think she is one of those that just needs constant drama in her life.


----------



## TC1

Jen Shah and her assistant were arrested and indicted by a federal grand jury on fraud charges. I hope they were filming


----------



## maris.crane

The lavish life of ‘Real Housewives’ star Jen Shah was funded by fraud, federal authorities allege
					

"Real Housewives" star Jen Shah arrested and charged with fraud.




					www.sltrib.com
				




Quelle surprise 

Opaque companies. Offshore accounts. Avoiding reporting thresholds. A mess.


----------



## TC1

They are filming. So... should be interesting.


----------



## BevS813

She has deleted her current stories and has limited anyone from posting on her Instagram. Coward. I hope she gets locked up for a long time. Vile woman...


----------



## lulilu

‘Real Housewives’ star Jen Shah arrested for alleged  fraud, money laundering
					

Embattled “Real Housewives of Salt Lake City” cast member Jen Shah was arrested by the feds.




					pagesix.com


----------



## lulilu

No wonder no one seemed to know what she did for a living.  What her "business" was.

What makes these idiot criminals go on television, flaunting wealth?  Do they not know that the IRS, FBI, etc agents watch tv?


----------



## Swanky

Her hubby was compliant I guess?


----------



## Materielgrrl

I don't even know what to say.  This explains even more of her horrible behavior, lashing out. Must be hard to keep the facade up, surround yourself with people you gotta pay, literally robbing Peter to scream at and mostly pay Paul.  Why do people do this?  She needs to go to jail, go do her 8 year sentence, maybe get out after 3 years for good behavior like Apollo.  But she should go to jail and hope Coach Shah keeps his job and stays with her.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Jen Shah and her assistant were arrested and indicted by a federal grand jury on fraud charges. I hope they were filming


Oh my god!!!


----------



## Swanky

Omg the memes already!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Coach Shaw wasn't always a coach after finishing college.  He has a law degree and practiced as a litigator for several years at a firm in UT. Crazy.

I hope I wrote that correctly, sorry JD people.


----------



## Swanky

So he’s too smart not to notice....


----------



## limom




----------



## limom

We need an American Greed episode special: The Real Housewives crooks. My goodness.


----------



## swags

I don’t know why I‘m surprised but I am. I guess it’s the nerve of flaunting a fake fabulous lifestyle funded by ripping off working class and elderly.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I don’t know why I‘m surprised but I am. I guess it’s the nerve of flaunting a fake fabulous lifestyle funded by ripping off working class and elderly.


When you think about it, there have been so many con artists on this franchise.
Remember Russel on RHBH?
Taylor got out scotch free and married whom? A lawyer, of course


----------



## swags

limom said:


> When you think about it, there have been so many con artists on this franchise.
> Remember Russel on RHBH?
> Taylor got out scotch free and married whom? A lawyer, of course


Bravo needs to do a special on all the con artists.


----------



## lulilu

Materielgrrl said:


> I don't even know what to say.  This explains even more of her horrible behavior, lashing out. Must be hard to keep the facade up, surround yourself with people you gotta pay, literally robbing Peter to scream at and mostly pay Paul.  Why do people do this?  She needs to go to jail, go do her 8 year sentence, maybe get out after 3 years for good behavior like Apollo.  But she should go to jail and hope Coach Shah keeps his job and stays with her.



IDK who Apollo is, but federal sentences are not reduced like that.  You serve the entire sentence with possibly a very short time for good behavior.  At least that is the intention of the Sentencing Guidelines.  It is not like some states where you serve 1/3.


----------



## lulilu

The thing I find crazy is that if she didn't become a HW, her arrest most likely would be a small blip, if reported at all, on the news.  People are charged with fraud all the time and it is not reported in the papers.  So her vanity and need for attention (and to be the queen) caused this spotlight on her.  She even had the nerve to say her business would be part of the show.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> IDK who Apollo is, but federal sentences are not reduced like that.  You serve the entire sentence with possibly a very short time for good behavior.  At least that is the intention of the Sentencing Guidelines.  It is not like some states where you serve 1/3.


He was Phaedra Park’s husband on RHOA. Phaedra is also an attorney, btw.
P got away with fraud as well....He took the rap.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone see a post by Brooks Marks about this?  I don't know if what I saw was real or a meme.


----------



## lulilu

The media is also suggesting one of the Shah Squad was an undercover agent.  Wouldn't that be fascinating?  Her indictment had been kept under seal and superceded before it became public.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> The media is also suggesting one of the Shah Squad was an undercover agent.  Wouldn't that be fascinating?  Her indictment had been kept under seal and superceded before it became public.


Amazing. Was  the cop FBI?


----------



## purseinsanity

Surprised, no.  Disgusted, yes.  I’m waiting for her to claim she was targeted because she’s a WOC.  That should win her some brownie points in our current woke culture  .


----------



## maris.crane

purseinsanity said:


> Surprised, no.  Disgusted, yes.  I’m waiting for her to claim she was targeted because she’s a WOC.  That should win her some brownie points in our current woke culture  .



I'd like to believe people will see through this - just as they saw through her antics at the Reunion. 

I think what has done is worse than Teresa. Teresa is.. not the sharpest tool in the box (sorry, don't blow a casket at me) so I can believe that she just signed on what Joe/his cronies told to her to sign. But this is _all _Jen's doing... and she scammed the 55+ set? Gross.


----------



## limom

maris.crane said:


> I'd like to believe people will see through this - just as they saw through her antics at the Reunion.
> 
> I think what has done is worse than Teresa. Teresa is.. not the sharpest tool in the box (sorry, don't blow a casket at me) so I can believe that she just signed on what Joe/his cronies told to her to sign. But this is _all _Jen's doing... and she scammed the 55+ set? Gross.


Do you think that the husband knew?


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> Do you think that the husband knew?



I can believe he may not have been involved in the scam, but I think he had an idea SOMETHING was not kosher (kinda how I feel about Teresa - maybe she thought something didn't seem right, but maybe Joe pooh-pooh'd her concerns/questions). I can buy that sometimes Jen may have done "Oh, this old thing? I've had it for years!" on a brand-new (Versace) dress, but on $100-something K per year, four people were living like the 1%? I'm calling BS.


----------



## TC1

When she was asked what she did for a living at the reunion..and talked in a big circle about algorithms, I wondered WTF she was on. Not a single housewife knew what she meant. The memes are gold. I follow too many accounts that discuss RH I guess  
I recommend TwoJudgyGirls the most (IG)


----------



## meazar

I won’t be sorry to see her go!  I always had the feeling she was shady- things didn’t add up.  Preying on Senior citizens?!?  She needs to spend YEARS in jail. And then we won’t have to watch her in her rented “shah-let”.


----------



## swags

I had assumed Jen was shady but in a faking the lifestyle kind of shady. I didn’t peg her as someone who would rip off the elderly.


----------



## buzzytoes

limom said:


>



Wait did she really just respond to that meme like it's no big deal that she got arrested?!


----------



## buzzytoes

maris.crane said:


> I'd like to believe people will see through this - just as they saw through her antics at the Reunion.
> 
> I think what has done is worse than Teresa. Teresa is.. not the sharpest tool in the box (sorry, don't blow a casket at me) so I can believe that she just signed on what Joe/his cronies told to her to sign. But this is _all _Jen's doing... and she scammed the 55+ set? Gross.


It's blow a Gasket, not casket.  That gave me a giggle.


----------



## fashion16

buzzytoes said:


> It's blow a Gasket, not casket.  That gave me a giggle.



i kinda like “blow a casket” better. Hahaha


----------



## Gennas

Materielgrrl said:


> I don't even know what to say.  This explains even more of her horrible behavior, lashing out. Must be hard to keep the facade up, surround yourself with people you gotta pay, literally robbing Peter to scream at and mostly pay Paul.  Why do people do this?  She needs to go to jail, go do her 8 year sentence, maybe get out after 3 years for good behavior like Apollo.  But she should go to jail and hope Coach Shah keeps his job and stays with her.


Yup!!! She is an evil, vile woman. She looks so fake and I never trusted her!!! Hope she gets locked up for over 8 years.


----------



## maris.crane

buzzytoes said:


> It's blow a Gasket, not casket.  That gave me a giggle.



I wish I could take credit but this is another Teresa-ism from this season


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't normally watch the news but since I am getting Salt Lake City news and they keep using Jen Shaw in the headline, I guess I will see what they have to say! Can't believe they were taking advantage of old people. How crappy of a human being do you have to be to do that??


----------



## swags

Since they were filming during her arrest, season 2 should be better.


----------



## bagsforme

I'm not surprised.  Look at all the RHW shows.  I'd guess 75% are frauds and don't have near as much money as they pretend.  Erica, Dorit, the list goes on.


----------



## jennlt

swags said:


> Bravo needs to do a special on all the con artists.



I think it would have to be a series; one special couldn't cover all of them


----------



## swags

Someone used to do a divorce list. We need a con list.


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> Wait did she really just respond to that meme like it's no big deal that she got arrested?!


I *think* that screen grab quote was Jen quoting a different meme. I think it was Theresa flipping the table and Jen throwing one of her fits.


----------



## september1985

this is a scummy thing to do to working people especially the elderly. I doubt her husband didn’t know. I think more will be revealed about tgis story. also, I just saw on ig that this series is cancelled given the events. I was really hoping to see the arrest lol.


----------



## LostStarfish

I don’t think it’s been canceled. The post I saw that said that had #aprilfools under it.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Wait did she really just respond to that meme like it's no big deal that she got arrested?!


She's so arrogant, I can't stand it.  She's indignant, even when arrested.  Sounds like a complete narcissist who thinks her $hit don't stink and she's entitled to whatever she wants.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Jen Shah and her assistant were arrested and indicted by a federal grand jury on fraud charges. I hope they were filming




I read that they were filming, but Jen got alerted that the arrest was coming and made an excuse and left so that she wasn't filming.

The Justice Department, in a statement announcing charges of conspiracy to commit wire fraud and money laundering, alleged that Shah, 47, and her "first assistant," Stuart Smith, 43, conspired to defraud older and computer illiterate people by operating multi-state telemarketing and in-person sales teams that would sell "essentially non-existent" services and fight consumer efforts to obtain refunds.

that's pretty low!


----------



## BevS813

*'RHOSLC' STAR JEN SHAH ACCUSED OF ORCHESTRATING TELEMARKETING SCHEME ...Feds Give Her 'Tier A' Status









						'RHOSLC' Star Jen Shah Labeled Orchestrator of Telemarketing Scheme by Feds
					

'RHOSLC' star Jen Shah's telemarketing scheme case just got worse for her.




					www.tmz.com
				



*


----------



## lulilu

Is this supposed to air in the fall?


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Is this supposed to air in the fall?


As far as I know, no date set yet but some are speculating November. I would think a little sooner since they seem to start a new franchise as another one is ending.


----------



## rockhollow

I suppose Jen Shah is coming back - another criminal on a HW show.
What about the church lady - I wonder if she's be back?


----------



## purseinsanity

'RHOSLC' Season 2 Trailer: a New Housewife, Mary Cosby Cult Rumors and Jen Shah's Legal Woes
					

Season 2 of The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City premieres Sep. 12 on Bravo




					people.com


----------



## buzzytoes

I was surprised to see Mary in the trailer - I thought she wasn't coming back?? Also don't understand why they added another new cast member without getting rid of any. There are already a lot to keep track of!


----------



## jaskg144

That trailer was amazing!!!! SLC is easily one of my favourites (behind Melbourne). So much drama.

I’m so glad they’re addressing Jen’s drama head on. Usually with legal troubles, you’d expect them to avoid talking about it directly. The new girl looks fun too.

I really wish Mary didn’t come back, I just don’t like her character on the show. Her storylines just seem too farfetched.


----------



## Abba13

I started a thread that was shut down....surprising.  I don't think I said anything offensive.


----------



## ElectricBoots

jasmynh1 said:


> That trailer was amazing!!!! SLC is easily one of my favourites (behind Melbourne). So much drama.
> 
> I’m so glad they’re addressing Jen’s drama head on. Usually with legal troubles, you’d expect them to avoid talking about it directly. The new girl looks fun too.
> 
> I really wish Mary didn’t come back, I just don’t like her character on the show. Her storylines just seem too farfetched.


I love Melbourne!!


----------



## TC1

Abba13 said:


> I started a thread that was shut down....surprising.  I don't think I said anything offensive.


There was already en existing thread..that's why. Nothing you said at all


----------



## ElectricBoots

jasmynh1 said:


> That trailer was amazing!!!! SLC is easily one of my favourites (behind Melbourne). So much drama.
> 
> I’m so glad they’re addressing Jen’s drama head on. Usually with legal troubles, you’d expect them to avoid talking about it directly. The new girl looks fun too.
> 
> I really wish Mary didn’t come back, I just don’t like her character on the show. Her storylines just seem too farfetched.


I actually met someone who had eye surgery from woofy when I was on vacation in Spain!


----------



## TC1

Jenn and her telling Lisa she'd "go to jail" for her   
Kind of disappointed to see Mary back..I'm not a fan of her.
I do NOT want this season to be about Brooks in any way shape or form...if I have to hear Meredith talk about him and his feelings about rando Twitter comments....I'll be annoyed.


----------



## Swanky

Abba13 said:


> I started a thread that was shut down....surprising.  I don't think I said anything offensive.


I explained why in your thread 
We just don’t need or allow duplicates, no biggie!


----------



## rockhollow

Never mind who tipped Jenn off where she was going to be, who tipped her off to run away before the police got there?   
I know that Bravo though bringing Jen back for this season would seem good for rating, but I am sad to see another fraudster come onto the housewife shows. Her company was misleading seniors out of their funds and refusing to refund money when asked. She has no place on this show.

And not happy about Mary coming back too. Another person scamming people out of their money.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel like Lisa just tries to play all sides so that no one can accuse her of anything. She's like a floater in Big Brother - they just try to avoid the drama so that no one pays attention to them and they can say "I never did anything wrong!"


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Never mind who tipped Jenn off where she was going to be, who tipped her off to run away before the police got there?
> I know that Bravo though bringing Jen back for this season would seem good for rating, but I am sad to see another fraudster come onto the housewife shows. Her company was misleading seniors out of their funds and refusing to refund money when asked. She has no place on this show.
> 
> And not happy about Mary coming back too. Another person scamming people out of their money.



Seeing Jens spare room filled with designer goods while she bragged about it was disturbing to say the least as was the Shah Chalet Rental part two.
Also her retweeting the gay slurs at Brooks Marks is giving him more air time and putting him in a sympathetic role which was the last thing we needed.
I agree about Mary too. Don’t need to see her in fake prayer with the. phony voice breaking.
Whitney in the bikini in front of her adult stepsons - nasty!


----------



## bagshopr

And Whitney serving the cake after it hit the floor twice- also nasty!


----------



## swags

Yes the cake falling off twice because she was too tipsy was yuck.
Who goes drunken hot tubbing with their stepsons anyway?


----------



## Swanky

I thought her dropping the cake repeatedly was hilarious lol
I always laugh about that stuff, they weren't going to eat it, just needed it to sing!  I was cracking up *shrugs*

Jenn must go, so toxic. . .  and I still don't know which is Lisa and which is Meredith


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure they said it was Coach Shah on the phone when she left the bus like her ass was on fire..no? 
I'm fairly positive the cake scene with Whitney was staged. I mean, I laughed..but no one carries that much at once with a cake on a pedestal..and how did she think she was going to open the door with both her hands already full?


----------



## rockhollow

From CNN:
*An alleged nine-year scheme *
The charges stem from a nine-year scheme in which prosecutors say Shah and Smith "sold alleged services purporting to make the management of victims' businesses more efficient or profitable." These services included tax preparation and website design services, though many of their elderly victims did not own a computer, the release said. 















Part of the scheme also included Shah and Smith allegedly trafficking lists of potential victims, called "leads." Many of the victims had already previously made an initial investment to create an online business with other participants in the scheme, the release said. 
Shah and Smith also "undertook significant efforts" to hide their role in the scheme. Part of these efforts included incorporating their business entities using third-party names and telling other participants to do the same. 
The duo also directed others to use encrypted messaging applications to communicate with other members of the scheme, instructed them to send shares of certain fraudulent proceeds to offshore bank accounts and "made numerous cash withdrawals structured to avoid currency transaction reporting requirements."





Shah being driven from the federal courthouse on Tuesday.
"Shah and Smith flaunted their lavish lifestyle to the public as a symbol of their 'success.' In reality, they allegedly built their opulent lifestyle at the expense of vulnerable, often elderly, working-class people," said Peter C. Fitzhugh, special agent-in-charge of the New York Field Office of Homeland Security Investigations.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> From CNN:
> *An alleged nine-year scheme *
> The charges stem from a nine-year scheme in which prosecutors say Shah and Smith "sold alleged services purporting to make the management of victims' businesses more efficient or profitable." These services included tax preparation and website design services, though many of their elderly victims did not own a computer, the release said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the scheme also included Shah and Smith allegedly trafficking lists of potential victims, called "leads." Many of the victims had already previously made an initial investment to create an online business with other participants in the scheme, the release said.
> Shah and Smith also "undertook significant efforts" to hide their role in the scheme. Part of these efforts included incorporating their business entities using third-party names and telling other participants to do the same.
> The duo also directed others to use encrypted messaging applications to communicate with other members of the scheme, instructed them to send shares of certain fraudulent proceeds to offshore bank accounts and "made numerous cash withdrawals structured to avoid currency transaction reporting requirements."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shah being driven from the federal courthouse on Tuesday.
> "Shah and Smith flaunted their lavish lifestyle to the public as a symbol of their 'success.' In reality, they allegedly built their opulent lifestyle at the expense of vulnerable, often elderly, working-class people," said Peter C. Fitzhugh, special agent-in-charge of the New York Field Office of Homeland Security Investigations.


I know I sound like Heather..but "I don't understand what this means"   
They scammed old people, got it...but I need more detail that I can understand. These articles all seem to go in circles..like Jenn herself explaining what she does for a living at the reunion.


----------



## bagshopr

I just can't understand why ANYONE would want to be Jenn Shaw's friend. That woman is too self-centered and volatile to be a friend. Even though I don't like Mary, her comments about Jenn at the "igloo" lunch were spot on.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I know I sound like Heather..but "I don't understand what this means"
> They scammed old people, got it...but I need more detail that I can understand. These articles all seem to go in circles..like Jenn herself explaining what she does for a living at the reunion.



I do agree that it's not so clear to understand, and hopefully more details will come out when they go to court.
I think not only were they alleged to be selling un-needed web services to people, they then would sell these contacts to other people who would also try sell products - just my understanding.

It really bothers me as I have an elderly friend (who is totally not with modern technology) and she often gets phone calls from scammers, and has given out information believing what they say. I have had to contact her credit card twice. She has promised not to do it without talking to me, but sometimes the caller is so convincing. She comes from an era where there was so much more trust.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I do agree that it's not so clear to understand, and hopefully more details will come out when they go to court.
> I think not only were they alleged to be selling un-needed web services to people, they then would sell these contacts to other people who would also try sell products - just my understanding.
> 
> It really bothers me as I have an elderly friend (who is totally not with modern technology) and she often gets phone calls from scammers, and has given out information believing what they say. I have had to contact her credit card twice. She has promised not to do it without talking to me, but sometimes the caller is so convincing. She comes from an era where there was so much more trust.


What I got from previous write ups is that they sold fraudulent services to elderly people who didn’t understand what they were buying,  which was nothing. They also sold lists of people who had already been scammed once before to fellow scammers. Some of those folks got a second dose of being scammed. 
My mother in law has clicked links she shouldn’t, been hacked, talked to the wrong people...etc fortunately she tells her family everything and things so far have been remedied without a lot of problems.


----------



## 1LV

rockhollow said:


> I do agree that it's not so clear to understand, and hopefully more details will come out when they go to court.
> I think not only were they alleged to be selling un-needed web services to people, they then would sell these contacts to other people who would also try sell products - just my understanding.
> 
> It really bothers me as I have an elderly friend (who is totally not with modern technology) and she often gets phone calls from scammers, and has given out information believing what they say. I have had to contact her credit card twice. She has promised not to do it without talking to me, but sometimes the caller is so convincing. She comes from an era where there was so much more trust.


Went through the same thing with my MIL, who was the sweetest and most trusting person. Those who prey on the elderly and infirm are repulsive human beings.  Among the lowest of low.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I know I sound like Heather..but "I don't understand what this means"
> They scammed old people, got it...but I need more detail that I can understand. These articles all seem to go in circles..like Jenn herself explaining what she does for a living at the reunion.


I know old people are more susceptible to scams, but I still don't understand what the alleged schemes were.  Did the old people have online or other businesses?  I don't get it.  I do understand tax evasion and structuring cash transactions to avoid reporting requirements.  But I don't understand what the old people thought they were buying.
If so many people don't understand the crime based on their allegations, the govt is going to have its work cut out for it in describing it to a jury and convincing them a crime took place.


----------



## swags

Early in the episode Jen told Lisa that her and Sharrieff almost got divorced. Was he trying to get out before the shiz hit the fan?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jen’s behavior was vile and disgusting last season, I honestly don’t understand why Bravo thought it was a good idea to bring her back!!
she’s toxic!!!!

this actually goes for most of the housewive franchise’s... I don’t understand this whole ‘horrible-Housewives-toxic-women’ shtick...

Jen Rinna Ramona Erika i’m sure the list goes on but I’ve tried to block these toxic b*tches from my memory so I can’t remember names...


----------



## swags

Did anyone catch the recent episode? Mary’s home decor is grotesque. 
Jen Shah is wrong for retweeting and liking homophobic posts about Brooks. I’m no fan of Brooks but Shah is ridiculous.
I don’t know why Heather would make up with her but I did like that ice place where they met.


----------



## lulilu

Shah has been out of controll re Brooks.  (Although I can't stand him and his efforts to hog camera time.)

Heather must have such low self esteem.  Her relationship with Jen is a weird one.  I saw her on WWHL when she said she thought Jen's business was shady but not illegal, and it didn't matter to her if Jen committed crimes.


----------



## Swanky

Jen is completely out of control, she blames and projects all her sh!t on everyone else, I hope she has to leave.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know why Heather would want to re-establish a relationship with Jenn, as said, she really must have low self esteem.
Even as she was showing the texts to Jenn, Jenn refused to accept that it was her - that would be more than enough for me.

The same as many mentioned here, I don't want to see more of Brooks, but Jenn is so wrong to keep re-tweeting negative comments about him.
Then trying to use the flimsy excuse that she doesn't actually do her social media but has an employee do it - it's her account so she has to take responsibility for it.


----------



## TC1

Jenn going after Heather because of her appearance is so wrong. Does she have a mirror? what makes her so perfect that she can shame anyone? I'm excited to see her knocked down a few pegs *clink clink*


----------



## sgj99

Brooks needs to go!  He’s a sanctimonious mama’s boy.  Stop giving him airtime, especially interviews.
But Jenn shouldn’t post anything about her “friend’s” son.


----------



## TC1

At the start I was like "please don't let this season be about Brooks Marks" but it looks like that's what it'll be until the arrest..which should change the topic!


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> Brooks needs to go!  He’s a sanctimonious mama’s boy.  Stop giving him airtime, especially interviews.
> But Jenn shouldn’t post anything about her “friend’s” son.


Why is he doing interviews frequently anyway??  Is he a "friend" of the housewives??


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Why is he doing interviews frequently anyway??  Is he a "friend" of the housewives??


I'm sure he's being paid like he's a "friend"


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm sure he's being paid like he's a "friend"


Yep.  Probably his only source of income, as I doubt he's gotten swamped with orders for his athleisure.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Probably his only source of income, as I doubt he's gotten swamped with orders for his athleisure.


I’m sure he still gets an allowance from mommy.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Probably his only source of income, as I doubt he's gotten swamped with orders for his athleisure.


You don’t think the Brooks Marks tracksuits with the masking tape look will take off????


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> You don’t think the Brooks Marks tracksuits with the masking tape look will take off????


Ummmmm….NO


----------



## BevS813

Jen is a  narcissist, for sure. She cannot care for anyone else but herself.


----------



## Swanky

I can't watch her, it's going to run off viewers IMO, she's horrible.


----------



## purseinsanity

BevS813 said:


> Jen is a  narcissist, for sure. She cannot care for anyone else but herself.


I started catching up on this the other day.  I am so sick and tired of Jen constantly excusing her crap behavior because she "is brown" and feels like she doesn't belong.  She's overplaying the racism card.  I couldn't believe Heather caved to her so easily.  Many of us are brown, yet somehow manage to get by without frauding people out of their money to fund our garish lifestyles or by having temper tantrums as if we are two years old.


----------



## TC1

So..Brooks is upset because he allegedly saw Jenn's vag (when they replay that scene I don't know how that was possible with the long knit dress) but he didn't find it upsetting that Mary shushed them so they could hear her fart? Classy


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> So..Brooks is upset because he allegedly saw Jenn's vag (when they replay that scene I don't know how that was possible with the long knit dress) but he didn't find it upsetting that Mary shushed them so they could hear her fart? Classy


ITA.  Not to nit pick, but I can't stand it when everyone says "I can see your vagina".  Ummm, actually, no you can't unless you have a speculum on standby.  I'm shocked how many people (including women) don't know basic anatomy.  There's no way Brooks could see her vagina, and I'm not sure how he saw her labia either, TBH.


----------



## rockhollow

So sadly, it looks like we'll be seeing Brooks and his storyline featured this season, especially now that Mary and him are such good friends
So far we haven't really seen Mary with the group, just whispering in some of the ladies ears to keep up the conflict.
And any of the scenes we see her in are not flattering to her.
We saw her belittle one of her flock, when she didn't like the way he prayed on her podcast.
We see her attack her son at lunch about his table manners, when she was doing the same thing.
And then to top it off, when she her demand total silence so she can fart.
None of these are good looks.

I can hardly watch the scenes with Jenn. She is so self-absorbed, she doesn't listen to anything anyone says, just tried to turn it into poor me, everyone is picking on me!
What kind of flimsy excuse is it that someone else does her social media, so she doesn't have to take responsibility for it? Most of the ladies there said their social media were handled by an employee.

We haven't even gotten into Jenn and the criminal charges.


----------



## swags

I can’t believe people go to Mary for spiritual guidance. Her commentary and her scenes are very strange.
Jen is a complete lunatic. I don’t see her being honest ever. 
Why is Brooks on so much? He doesn’t have school or a job? I think he enjoys the attention Jen Shah is bringing his way.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Brooks loves the attention and the $$ that he's being paid. Let's face it, he wasn't going to make a career out of athleisure.
Meredith is getting to dramatic with the head jerking..reminds me of Ramona.


----------



## LolliPops4

I'm not sure if any of you ladies follow Angie Harrington but it looks like she will be introduced on next weeks episode. I do like her. I think she originally filmed with some of the cast during season 1 but they ended up cutting her out. She's got great style and a beautiful home. She was once married to a BYU Football player who's father had a lot of money- can't remember what he does. She then married the man who (from what I understand) started DOMO, a big company here in SLC. I think she's active LDS but I just saw a photo of her in Bora Bora drinking alcohol (of course it could have been a virgin) so I'm not sure. I know she's been an active member of the church for quite some time. 

Jen bugs. I just wish she would go away. I heard she's not going to return for season 3. Hopefully she'll be in the slammer. 
Meredith looks good this season but she bugs me. Her whole story line is this whole Brooks ordeal. Her husband looks good! 
Mary- my goodness. Somebody help that woman. I don't know why they brought her back.
Whitney, I think she's getting a bit full of herself. We share several mutual friends here in SLC and she's starting to bug.
Heather, I love. I think a lot of women like myself who grew up in the church can relate to her on so many levels. 
Lisa, bugs me. Has anybody else noticed how often she blinks? I think she's also pretty full of herself and she needs major help with her spray tan.

They're also introducing Sara Jane Warner next week who's a local blogger. She's good friends with the Parcell sisters. I don't know much about her other than she's super fit and I think she has a hair extension line? She's blonde with extensions, like most woman in utah.


----------



## purseinsanity

LolliPops4 said:


> I'm not sure if any of you ladies follow Angie Harrington but it looks like she will be introduced on next weeks episode. I do like her. I think she originally filmed with some of the cast during season 1 but they ended up cutting her out. She's got great style and a beautiful home. She was once married to a BYU Football player who's father had a lot of money- can't remember what he does. She then married the man who (from what I understand) started DOMO, a big company here in SLC. I think she's active LDS but I just saw a photo of her in Bora Bora drinking alcohol (of course it could have been a virgin) so I'm not sure. I know she's been an active member of the church for quite some time.
> 
> Jen bugs. I just wish she would go away. I heard she's not going to return for season 3. Hopefully she'll be in the slammer.
> Meredith looks good this season but she bugs me. Her whole story line is this whole Brooks ordeal. Her husband looks good!
> Mary- my goodness. Somebody help that woman. I don't know why they brought her back.
> Whitney, I think she's getting a bit full of herself. We share several mutual friends here in SLC and she's starting to bug.
> Heather, I love. I think a lot of women like myself who grew up in the church can relate to her on so many levels.
> Lisa, bugs me. Has anybody else noticed how often she blinks? I think she's also pretty full of herself and she needs major help with her spray tan.
> 
> They're also introducing Sara Jane Warner next week who's a local blogger. She's good friends with the Parcell sisters. I don't know much about her other than she's super fit and I think she has a hair extension line? She's blonde with extensions, like most woman in utah.


Oooh nice to have some insider info!  Meredith looks odd in her interviews to me.  I can't put my finger on it, but her face looks different.  Or do I need new contacts?


----------



## jaskg144

I really can not stand Jen and her self-absorbed self. She is honestly despicable. She even has to resort to labelling people racist in hopes that they stops calling her out on her disgusting behaviour. As much as we think Brooks is annoying, a grown woman should know better than to like borderline homophobic tweets about someone's child. I am NOT excited for Brooks to have a storyline though, it's exactly what we all complained about last season.

I really do feel for Heather as I have been in the position of a close friend talking behind my back (like with her and Jen), Heather is too nice for her own good. She should not have forgiven Jen at all. A trip to an ice cave does not make Jen a nice person. I really like Heather and admire her for being such a dedicated mother and businesswoman.

As always, Mary seems to have lost her mind. I do NOT know how people ever looked on this woman for spiritual help. They say a person's home is a reflection of their mind and her house is MESSY. I'm convinced she does have a hoarding issue.

I wonder if Whitney's dad and his wig will make an appearance this season? It's all I can think about when I see her now  I do like her though, she's sweet.


----------



## TC1

Meredith had some work done..for sure. I think she stopped getting the filler too high up on her cheekbone (like last season) and had it put a bit lower..and maybe less at a time? 
Heather rolling up to a patch of ice with her LV/Supreme ($10K) backpack was the sort of things I watch this show for.


----------



## bagshopr

This show is so boring. I can't believe they kept it on and canceled Dallas.


----------



## buzzytoes

As much as it's not Jen Shaw's job to out anyone, I really Meredith to stop pretending that anyone is wondering about Brooks' sexuality. His whole entire schtick is to be the *****y, fashion obsessed, one liner kid. No one is out here wondering whether he is gay or straight.

Jen always playing the victim and never taking accountability for anything is beyond annoying. I don't know how she has any actual friends, nor how she is married.


----------



## LolliPops4

purseinsanity said:


> Oooh nice to have some insider info!  Meredith looks odd in her interviews to me.  I can't put my finger on it, but her face looks different.  Or do I need new contacts?


I think she must have gotten a face lift? Something has been done but I'm not sure what she did..


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> As much as it's not Jen Shaw's job to out anyone, I really Meredith to stop pretending that anyone is wondering about Brooks' sexuality. His whole entire schtick is to be the *****y, fashion obsessed, one liner kid. No one is out here wondering whether he is gay or straight.
> 
> Jen always playing the victim and never taking accountability for anything is beyond annoying. I don't know how she has any actual friends, nor how she is married.


I don't agree with what Jen did at all, but for Meredith to claim he's a "22 year old child" is a bit ridiculous, whether gay, straight, bi, purple, whatever.  He might be her child, but he can't expect to be treated with kid gloves for the rest of his life.  I say my kids will be my "babies" until I die, but that doesn't mean they're actual babies.  A 22 year old has long passed the child, tween, and teen periods.  I'll give him young adult.


----------



## Lavendera

Most of these women are unlikable, don’t know why I’m still watching.

And why is Whitney married to the old guy?


----------



## swags

Lavendera said:


> Most of these women are unlikable, don’t know why I’m still watching.
> 
> And why is Whitney married to the old guy?


They cheated on their first spouses with each other. I think she worked for him.


----------



## swags

Lavendera said:


> Most of these women are unlikable, don’t know why I’m still watching.
> 
> And why is Whitney married to the old guy?


I answered the question of how not why so here is my new response.
His wit and charm.


----------



## Swanky

Heather: "I am not goin' to the weak side of the ice, cuz I lied about my body weight"


----------



## TC1

Whitney's "cousin" could be Sarah Paulson's twin. Holy moly. Lisa was SO busted calling the caterers. What a dick move. Meredith HAS to listen to Jen but she needs to sabotage everyone around Whitney because she said she speaks down to her?? Yeesh.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jen Shah is VILE!!!


----------



## Swanky

Lisa is too (or Meredith lol), whichever one messed up the catering.


----------



## Materielgrrl

How petty and controlling is Lisa?  It's okay for her to bounce between friends who don't get along but not for her though.  The deflecting when called out…


----------



## TC1

I can't not see this. Apparently the meme gods agree


----------



## rockhollow

I don't understand why Lisa is so devoted to Jenn, and why she keeps pushing Meredith to be friends with her.
She has had such a long friendship with Meredith but yet seems incapable of seeing why Meredith is so upset.
And Jenn isn't sorry, she just says what she thinks people want to hear, but truly believes she is the victim all the time.

Then Lisa, is doing the same thing with Whitney (and Heather). 
Whitney is not blameless though, she's doesn't like Lisa, and is a bit of a 'sniper from the side' with a bit of a fake sweetness to her.

I believe that Lisa did sabotage that party. And then when called out, she tried to deflect, but it didn't work, and then resorted to crying and left.

I don't know why Mary is even on this season.


----------



## swags

They are scraping the bottom of the barrel for drama while we wait for Shahs arrest. I do like the Sarah Paulson girl better than the new housewife Jennie who is boring and has an irritating voice. 
Lisa’s outrage and fake tears were ridiculous. I think she’s jealous of Whitney. 
I am over Meredith making a big deal about Brooks and Jen Shah. Keep the jerk off the show Meredith and nobody will mess with your 21 year old adult son.


----------



## jaskg144

Jennie meddling in the Meredith/Jen situation irritated me beyond belief. It’s also laughable that Jen ‘has people to run her Twitter’ and people just seemed to accept that as a valid excuse for liking those tweets. I expected Heather to challenge Jen a lot more tbh. I usually see Heather being so vocal about what is right, but she was a little quiet since she made up with Jen a few episodes back. Lisa’s fake crying was sooooo funny. Not a single tear but a very high pitched voice


----------



## TC1

Someone...(probably Whitney) shared a screen shot of Sarah Paulson's texts with Lisa. Went something like "I found out Whitney is my cousin!!" Lisa replies "omg, don't claim her" 
So Whitney was telling the truth about Lisa saying not to "claim" her as a relative and not to follow her on social media. So childish of Lisa to have the caterer cancel. 
Mary is a snoozefest. Give me the two younger blondes any day.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, we want to see fun scenes like it was with the two new blondes.
Enough of she said/she said BS of Jenn and Meredith.
I keep forgetting about Jennie, I'm not sure what she brings to the show - trying to be the voice of reason between the ladies is just irritating.


----------



## buzzytoes

Heather and Whitney watching the fight and making comments about it cracked me up.


----------



## rockhollow

I like Heather, just wish she would grow a back bone where Jenn is concerned.
And also liked the banter at the lake with Heather and Whit.

Boy, Mary sure makes some not flattering faces. I like her own hair so much more than all those cheap wigs. For someone with lots of funds, she should stop buying clothes and get some good wigs.


----------



## bagshopr

rockhollow said:


> I like Heather, just wish she would grow a back bone where Jenn is concerned.
> And also liked the banter at the lake with Heather and Whit.
> 
> Boy, Mary sure makes some not flattering faces. I like her own hair so much more than all those cheap wigs. For someone with lots of funds, she should stop buying clothes and get some good wigs.


I was thinking the same thing. Her own hair is much more flattering and makes her look younger.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I really hope it was editing but did anyone see the scene when Lisa closes the door after running out the room crying for her husband?  She wasn't crying, looked calm.  lol


----------



## bagshopr

Materielgrrl said:


> I really hope it was editing but did anyone see the scene when Lisa closes the door after running out the room crying for her husband?  She wasn't crying, looked calm.  lol


I noticed this, too. Not a tear in sight once she was out of the room. It was all so fake, and why would a grown woman cry like that anyway?


----------



## buzzytoes

Materielgrrl said:


> I really hope it was editing but did anyone see the scene when Lisa closes the door after running out the room crying for her husband?  She wasn't crying, looked calm.  lol


She didn't even look like she was actually crying to begin with. Making an ugly face yes, but no tears in sight. Why does she hate Whitney so much anyway? Is she still mad that Whitney said the staff at the wedding got drunk?


----------



## Swanky

Whitney doesn't bother me and I get why Heather is the way she is, she has a good heart. I could do without the others at this point.
I did like the new girls!


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Heather and Whitney watching the fight and making comments about it cracked me up.


They reminded me of the old muppets in the balcony


----------



## purseinsanity

Materielgrrl said:


> I really hope it was editing but did anyone see the scene when Lisa closes the door after running out the room crying for her husband?  She wasn't crying, looked calm.  lol


Lisa totally controlled the caterer and is a horrible actress.  Not a tear and her Botox prevented any real crying face.


----------



## lulilu

Lisa is trying to be the center of attention of the show, with all her negotiating between Jenn and Meredith end that fake hysteria scene.  smdh


----------



## TC1

The caterers have released texts with Angie verifying their side and saying Lisa was not involved. Messy, messy.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The caterers have released texts with Angie verifying their side and saying Lisa was not involved. Messy, messy.


 Just trying to cover Lisa's butt I bet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Feeling kind of nostalgic seeing Heather's daughter get into UCSB. I spent my Freshman year there and really loved the area. Although I'm partial to the Central Coast anyway so that could have been why.


----------



## swags

I didn’t finish last nights episode but Mary is weird.  When she announced that someone from her church passed and then said she’s excited for this year.


----------



## sgj99

why are we making Brooks a storyline?


----------



## TC1

Whitney is really trying the most this season to get more airtime. Lunch with Jenny, coffee with Mary and then drinks with Lisa? urgh no. I'm not a fan.. more Heather please.


----------



## purseinsanity

Why is Mary on this show?  Most of her scenes are of her talking to herself while cooking.


----------



## TC1

ALSO, can Jenny's husband please STFU about having more children?? this woman has been pregnant 13 times!! He's quite aware of this being a medical issue as well as an age issue. He looks like total ass clown for pestering her about this every episode.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> ALSO, can Jenny's husband please STFU about having more children?? this woman has been pregnant 13 times!! He's quite aware of this being a medical issue as well as an age issue. He looks like total ass clown for pestering her about this every episode.


I want to punch him in his stupid face. He has zero concern for her health - mental or physical.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The caterers have released texts with Angie verifying their side and saying Lisa was not involved. Messy, messy.




And we see in the previews for next week, surprise - It's the place Lisa has chosen to meet up with Whit and the husbands.


----------



## rockhollow

I also want to see more Heather, she astute and funny.

I am hoping (fat chance) that this apology from Jenn will be the last time we have to see and hear about Brooks.

And yes, purseinsanity - why is Mary even on the show. Last week, those few seconds of scenes of her at the Casino dinner have been her only outing with the ladies.
If she didn't talk to herself, we'd hardly hear anything from her

Not really liking Jennie, but did feel badly for her in her scenes with the husband. She's in her 40's and certainly tried to have a larger family, but the husband seems totally unconcerned about that. A sister wife! Jerk.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> And we see in the previews for next week, surprise - It's the place Lisa has chosen to meet up with Whit and the husbands.


Well, the caterers were promised that they would be filmed at their restaurant by production, I guess this was the chance *shrug* it's all so messy.


----------



## bagshopr

I have lost track of the argument about the caterers.  The restaurant scene was a set up, as Whitney said. 
Did Jen buy any jewelry for her castmates? Why does she cling to her assistant for dear life when they are walking? It's like she has no strength and is on the verge of collapse.


----------



## Swanky

The caterers claimed they canceled because they don't cater on Fridays; so they canceled last minute on an event they should've never contracted. . .  OK, SURE! lmao!


----------



## lulilu

I loved Mary's Thom Brown tennis outfit.  I thought it was funny that Lisa criticized her, while playing herself in a fur jacket.


----------



## Swanky

I would've enjoyed more Heather, less Jen!


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I loved Mary's Thom Brown tennis outfit.  I thought it was funny that Lisa criticized her, while playing herself in a fur jacket.


That was Meredith, not Lisa


----------



## bagshopr

Swanky said:


> The caterers claimed they canceled because they don't cater on Fridays; so they canceled last minute on an event they should've never contracted. . .  OK, SURE! lmao!


Thanks for the explanation. Lame caterers ha ha!!


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> That was Meredith, not Lisa


I still can't tell them apart.


----------



## Swanky

lulilu said:


> I still can't tell them apart.


Same


----------



## rockhollow

I also get the two ladies confused all the time.  

How typical of Jenn, thinking that buying an expensive gift for the others ladies is the way to win them over. And that she made sure we all got to hear about how much she was spending.

We sure are seeing lots of her assistant (partner in crime) these season.

I liked how Coach was not taking her BS about the son. Her poor son looked mortified when she was telling him she wanted to volunteer at his school as she could hang out with him and his friends at school.
Drive him to school, decorate his locker and lunch with him. Thankfully, that was a hard 'NO' from Coach.


----------



## TC1

The scenes that Mary films are all so forced. None of the ladies even seem to be able to have a conversation with her. The things she was saying about how she wishes her husband wasn't around her and would just go away were very cringe.


----------



## jmaemonte

Is Jennie’s husband serious?!  I completely understand her not wanting more children after what she has been through.  Could he be more selfish?


----------



## TC1

jmaemonte said:


> Is Jennie’s husband serious?!  I completely understand her not wanting more children after what she has been through.  Could he be more selfish?


The more they continue to air this..the more I think it's just their story line. It's already been discussed in some way EVERY episode
ETA- its very sad what Jennie has been through...but these two ain't gettin no sister-wife


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> The more they continue to air this..the more I think it's just their story line. It's already been discussed in some way EVERY episode
> ETA- its very sad what Jennie has been through...but these two ain't gettin no sister-wife


Agree - the Jennie and Duy storyline is just that. What a couple of turds they are to discuss their daughters death on a show like this. I doubt he wants more kids at all. The youngest one is on the old side to be adding to the family now.  Just a stupid storyine they probably chose from when they cast her.
I like Heather but she is a little too giddy about her daughter getting laid at college. 
Who would have guessed that Mary was not deeply in love with Robert Sr?
I think Whitney and Lisa enjoy filming with each other. That restaurant scene was so fake with the clearing of the aura.


----------



## jiffer

I saw Mary on WWHL and it was a struggle to watch her. She seems vapid and had a hard time putting a coherent sentence together. She has a vocabulary of an 4 grader. I can't imagine how she could run a church. Her crazy facial expressions are meme worthy. lol


----------



## lulilu

jiffer said:


> I saw Mary on WWHL and it was a struggle to watch her. She seems vapiId and had a hard time putting a coherent sentence together. She has a vocabulary of an 4 grader. I can't imagine how she could run a church. Her crazy facial expressions are meme worthy. lol
> View attachment 5227545


I saw part of that.  I couldn't decide if she was having us on, or if she really thinks/interacts like that on a regular basis.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Agree - the Jennie and Duy storyline is just that. What a couple of turds they are to discuss their daughters death on a show like this. I doubt he wants more kids at all. The youngest one is on the old side to be adding to the family now.  Just a stupid storyine they probably chose from when they cast her.
> I like Heather but she is a little too giddy about her daughter getting laid at college.
> Who would have guessed that Mary was not deeply in love with Robert Sr?
> I think Whitney and Lisa enjoy filming with each other. That restaurant scene was so fake with the clearing of the aura.




Agree.
It seems like all of the storylines on Salt Lake are so scripted and unrealistic.
The other housewife series seem to mix real with scripted better - or at least they used to, I think we are all feeling a lot of the housewives show need a major fix.

Heather was practically panting about the prospect of the daughter getting out and sleeping around with strangers.

Who would have guessed that Mary was not deeply in love with Robert Sr?
I'm sure we all got a good laugh with this.
And again - Why is Mary even on this show.
Well, her wanting to play tennis because she had to outfit was quite comical - and Meredith in her fur coat added to the comedy.
I might even try and play tennis if I can wear a fur coat


----------



## jmaemonte

You guys were right (as always). I guess Jennie‘s niece went on Tik Tok (I don’t have the app) and basically said it’s all fake and they will do anything for fame/money. I know these shows are completely fake. It’s just disgusting to me that they would use their daughter‘s death for a “storyline” to wanting to have more kids. The people these shows attract now are just awful. I really miss the Housewives of old when it was about their extravagant lifestyles and “one upping” each other.  Now it’s just a bunch of fake wannabes and criminals looking for a chance at fame and money.   Honestly, I think the only reason people are tuning in this season is to see Jen get arrested.  I mean look at RHOBH‘s ratings.  Ugh….


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Agree.
> It seems like all of the storylines on Salt Lake are so scripted and unrealistic.
> The other housewife series seem to mix real with scripted better - or at least they used to, I think we are all feeling a lot of the housewives show need a major fix.
> *
> Heather was practically panting about the prospect of the daughter getting out and sleeping around with strangers.*
> 
> Who would have guessed that Mary was not deeply in love with Robert Sr?
> I'm sure we all got a good laugh with this.
> And again - Why is Mary even on this show.
> Well, her wanting to play tennis because she had to outfit was quite comical - and Meredith in her fur coat added to the comedy.
> I might even try and play tennis if I can wear a fur coat


I haven't watched the latest episode but that's a little bothersome.  Actually encouraging your daughter to sleep around seems a little odd.  I mean, I hardly expect my daughter to be a virgin if and when she gets married, nor am I Mormon, but I'm hardly going to encourage her to sleep around with whoever as much as possible.  Yuck.


----------



## Swanky

She's swinging to the polar opposite of how she was raised, her daughter seems raised well enough so far not to fly off the rails. . . hopefully!


----------



## lulilu

jmaemonte said:


> You guys were right (as always). I guess Jennie‘s niece went on Tik Tok (I don’t have the app) and basically said it’s all fake and they will do anything for fame/money. I know these shows are completely fake. It’s just disgusting to me that they would use their daughter‘s death for a “storyline” to wanting to have more kids. The people these shows attract now are just awful. I really miss the Housewives of old when it was about their extravagant lifestyles and “one upping” each other.  Now it’s just a bunch of fake wannabes and criminals looking for a chance at fame and money.   Honestly, I think the only reason people are tuning in this season is to see Jen get arrested.  I mean look at RHOBH‘s ratings.  Ugh….


If Jennie and Duy were performing a fake story, they are monsters.  To give a long and tearful story about losing their daughter, and to have Duy make the outrageous sister wife suggestion is just beyond the pale.
Shame on them if this is true.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> If Jennie and Duy were performing a fake story, they are monsters.  To give a long and tearful story about losing their daughter, and to have Duy make the outrageous sister wife suggestion is just beyond the pale.
> Shame on them if this is true.


I think her miscarriages, stillbirths, neonatal death part is true.  I think they're embellishing how much he really wants more kids and the sister wife thing.  At least, I hope that part is BS!


----------



## bagshopr

They are all clutching for storylines because they don't have them- they are all boring as heck. I guess we all have to wait until Jenn gets arrested. And we already saw that.


----------



## jmaemonte

Jennie Nguyen's Niece Accuses Her Of Faking Storylines For Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City
					

Jennie Nguyen's Niece Accuses Jennie And Her Husband Duy Nguyen Of Faking Storylines For Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City




					www.realitytea.com
				




There’s a lot to uncover of Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star Jennie Nguyen.  So far we know that she had humble beginnings as a Vietnamese refugee.  She and husband Duy Nguyen made a fortune with medical spas, yet decided to pull back from all that to focus on caring for their three children.  Duy wants more children, yet Jennie cannot get past the heartache of a stillbirth and multiple miscarriages.

That is what Jennie has told us viewers.  And who’s to say otherwise?  Well, how about a family member that has known Jennie and Duy for a long time?

After a recent episode of RHOSLC, in which Duy proposes the idea of a sister-wife to Jennie, the couples’ niece has come forward on social media to denounce them and label them as sell-outs for cash.



Bravosnarkside shared the TikTok video to their Instagram page, along with a picture of Jennie and Duy.  The post is captioned, “RHOSLC drama, as Jennie Nguyen ‘alleged’ niece drops tiktok video calling out her aunt and uncle!  Saying both are fake and will do anything for money!  While seemingly suggesting the sister wife storyline is just that fake!”

In the video, a girl claiming to be Jennie’s niece makes the following statement, “I have some tea about a Real Housewives cast member.  I’m not going to say any names but she’s been recently getting attention as a new housewife.  And I guess in the recent episode, her husband gave her like a sister wife proposition.  And his reasoning was that he wants more kids, which doesn’t make sense because he didn’t take care of his kids when they were little.”




*RELATED: Mary Cosby Slams Jennie Nguyen For Having A “Big Head Since Season 1”; Jennie Reminds Mary She Joined Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City During Season 2*


Jennie’s niece then calls into question her aunt’s refugee story, detailing the boat ride and Catholic sponsorship that got her out of the situation.  Jennie’s niece said, “second, she’s milking this whole crazy ‘I came from nothing’ story line.  Which is not true at all.  These people are so disgusting.  They’re willing to do anything for money.  And I know this because she’s my aunt and she used to stay with my family a lot.”

Jennie and Duy supposedly got a lot of support from their family in the past, but cut ties when their financial situation accelerated.  “And my parents helped her so much,” Jennie’s niece said, “helped her in any way they can.  Looked after her kids etc. And she threatened to sue them and throw them in jail so her husband and her could get some money.”

This revelation brings up a lot of questions.  And some followers expressed disappointment that Jennie’s wholesome family image seems tarnished now.  Reality TV strikes again.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Jennie's 'niece' sounds like a jealous piece of work.  Her parents likely feel entitled and bitter that Jennie and her husband are not forking over their hard-earned cash to them, and their opinions have spilled over to their daughter.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, I side eye this big mouth niece lol


----------



## swags

I believe the supposed niece. Anyone that uses their babys death for a storyline is trash.


----------



## Lavendera

Mary can be entertaining and sometimes the voice of reason, which says a lot about this franchise.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Merediths date with her husband was cringeworthy. He is immature and NOT in a charming way...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know what it is but this franchise isn't keeping my attention


----------



## lulilu

Lavendera said:


> Mary can be entertaining and sometimes the voice of reason, which says a lot about this franchise.


I wonder how much of an act Mary is putting on.  When she first made "funny" remarks, she'd pretend to be surprised and say "ooh did I say that out loud?"  or some similar act.  Now she's doing it so often, it's getting stale.  Just say what you mean.  Don't pretend you didn't.


----------



## Swanky

Sophie-Rose said:


> Merediths date with her husband was cringeworthy. He is immature and NOT in a charming way...


TOTALLY agree!   it was like he wrote a "bit" to perform at a comedy bar!


----------



## bagshopr

I wonder where Meredith's husband got that dreadful, forced script?
Mary booked a big limo for snow tubing and doesn't even know what it is? 
All the bickering in the limo was forced drama.
Jennie and her husband are still having the sister wife discussion? I would tell him yes, you can have another wife and I can have another husband.


----------



## maris.crane

I can believe Duy wants another kid (I don't understand wanting to start all over again with diaper changes and feeding at 2AM, but knock yourself out, I guess) but also believe this sister-wife suggestion is a made up storyline or production cue.

I can't speak for everyone, but I can imagine this franchise in particular is attracting not just Housewives fans and the IRS or the Feds' auditing department, but viewers who binged S_ister Wives/Escaping Polygamy/Seeking Sister Wife_, and/or find Mormonism and the offshoot cults like the FLDS or the Kingston Clan *fascinating*. I think this bizarre sister wife suggestion is feeding into _that_ fanbase.

Into the second season, the only two I really enjoy watching are Lisa (she is so delusional, and I am choosing to believe she's in on the joke) and Whitney (because Lisa needs someone to poke the bear). Meredith's husband is cringe-y and even worse than Brooks was last season. Unless we get more view into the cult Mary's running, I'm kind of over her. I find Heather a bit over-the-top but she seems nice enough I guess. Jen... is Jen. Jennie seems harmless and just there so far.


----------



## rockhollow

Mary does not fit in with this group, again, I don't know why she is even on this show.
She said she was always looking for a fashion look, but she failed on the look she had. Who would wear high heels snow boots to go tubing - as Whit said, she should have googled it  

At the dinner after the tubing, the group looked bored, employees of a show, not a friend group.
All the conversations sounded forced.


----------



## TC1

I'm over Jennie. Her yelling at people for attention and a storyline her husband keeps driving about more children is so fake.
Angie getting drunk at Heather's party was more entertaining.


----------



## swags

Merediths husband is trying too hard this season. 
I wish they would get to the Jen Shah stuff. This Jennie and the fake sister wife story is awful. She uses her dead infant to start a fake fight with Mary. I’m glad Mary ignored her. Jennie is repugnant and disgusting.


----------



## september1985

I wish they showed more of Heather. Whitney is quite scandalous this season. Mary has no social skills. Lisa’s husband looks miserable and meek. Meredith and husband scenes are just gross. Jenny is boring but has great style. Whats the ETA to Jen’s arrest?


----------



## purseinsanity

The Duy wanting more kids story line is getting more and more annoying.  It also bugged me that he referred to himself as a "Physician".  He's a chiropractor, not a physician.  Jennie has also said multiple times that she was out under anesthesia and he saw the baby being taken out, resuscitated, etc., and so it was more traumatic for him.  She should've consulted with her BFF Tiffany from Dallas about anesthesia, because if she was under general anesthesia, no way was he actually in the OR with her.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> The Duy wanting more kids story line is getting more and more annoying.  It also bugged me that he referred to himself as a "Physician".  He's a chiropractor, not a physician.  Jennie has also said multiple times that she was out under anesthesia and he saw the baby being taken out, resuscitated, etc., and so it was more traumatic for him.  She should've consulted with her BFF Tiffany from Dallas about anesthesia, because if she was under general anesthesia, no way was he actually in the OR with her.


I wish Tiffany would chime in.  DD had an emergency c-section under general anesthesia and I swear her DH was in the room with her.


----------



## Swanky

Husbands can be with moms in c-sections typically, but not an emergency operation.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I wish Tiffany would chime in.  DD had an emergency c-section under general anesthesia and I swear her DH was in the room with her.


Husbands or the support person is usually allowed in the OR if the C section is under spinal anesthesia.  If the spinal doesn’t work thus requiring general, or it’s an emergency CS that requires general anesthesia from the get go, an observant is usually not allowed, just like any other surgery where the family is not allowed to be in the operating room.


----------



## jmaemonte

purseinsanity said:


> Husbands or the support person is usually allowed in the OR if the C section is under spinal anesthesia.  If the spinal doesn’t work thus requiring general, or it’s an emergency CS that requires general anesthesia from the get go, an observant is usually not allowed, just like any other surgery where the family is not allowed to be in the operating room.


 My husband is an Anesthesiologist and this is accurate.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Husbands or the support person is usually allowed in the OR if the C section is under spinal anesthesia.  If the spinal doesn’t work thus requiring general, or it’s an emergency CS that requires general anesthesia from the get go, an observant is usually not allowed, just like any other surgery where the family is not allowed to be in the operating room.


You are right re the spinal -- DD had one before they decided she needed a c-section.  Must have kept it in for the surgery.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

All these women are crazy! My god!!!


----------



## TC1

Lisa bringing up the guy that Jen has the verbal abuse footage leaked was so badly set up. Lisa also leaving the pastor to talk crap about Mary to Meredith was also poorly staged. If she wants to stir the pot and not get caught...she's doing a terrible job. LOL at the camera that panned over to her hiding among the crowd so the pastor could talk to Meredith


----------



## swags

Lisa’s son benighted be less obnoxious than Brooks but I still dont want to see his supposed business and fake charity crap. 
People mentioning looking something up on Google to Mary remind her of her painful past with her mom, when she claimed Grandmas church and husband. 
Very little Jennie this episode which was good. It’s bad that I like Jen Shah better than Jennie.


----------



## rockhollow

Lisa is quite the snake this season. She's coming off as quite spiteful. 
It did look like quite a setup that she just happened to have someone at her small intimate party that  had an ax to grind with Mary, just after Mary and Lisa having a quarrel.
And that she invited Whit to attend but not her good friend Jenn.

I was also glad we didn't have to see Jennie, she doesn't seem like a good fit with this crowd.

Still not buying that poor Mary was just doing the call of the lord with the way her and her step-grandfather handled taking over the church.


----------



## TC1

The only footage they could find to air with Jennie NOT talking with her husband about their made up sister wife story line was of her daughter farting in the kitchen? umm..no thanks.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I've given Mary a lot of the benefit of the doubt.  As of this moment, no more.  She's not eccentric, she's ignorant and downright mean. 

I don't care about her church shenanigans. no surprise there.

She asks dumb questions and make stupid statements. I think she may have been sheltered because she just didn't get to learn simple things and no one with any polish was around to give her any.  And so her collection of designer clothes looks cheap.

And she obviously didn't learn last season, but she should stay away from anything Italian. Come with your name in Italy?  WTH?

Why was she so mean to Whitney about not responding to her text and showing up in a pinstripe suit (which I think of as more wall street than organized crime)?

I don't understand why she is calling Whitey and Heather out this season.

Lisa's fake crying. She's so calculating in her cutting people off and out.  Her kids didn't put together the guest list. She was boring o WWHL tonight. 

Well, surprised about Jen lying about Sharif having a medial issue.  I think she only lied to extract herself from the van to get out of there.


----------



## purseinsanity

With a "2 hour bonanza" episode, I was really hoping to see Jen Shah actually arrested!


----------



## chaneljewel

Lisa is a horrible person.  I don’t know why anyone would want to be friends with her.  She’s insincere about everything.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> With a "2 hour bonanza" episode, I was really hoping to see Jen Shah actually arrested!


They are really milking this.  I bet they have almost nothing and we need to wait for next season.



chaneljewel said:


> Lisa is a horrible person.  I don’t know why anyone would want to be friends with her.  She’s insincere about everything.


She is a conceited snake.  "I love that."


----------



## TC1

Was it her husband on the phone telling her to fabricate the 'internal bleeding" story, or was it Stu? Interesting they chose to use the footage of them showshoeing and talking about her businesses. We know that wouldn't have made the cut had they not been arrested.
I can't stand Mary. She needs to go..she is awful. I read that Cameron gent that was used to talked to Meredith passed away after filming.


----------



## Materielgrrl

TC1 said:


> Was it her husband on the phone telling her to fabricate the 'internal bleeding" story, or was it Stu? Interesting they chose to use the footage of them showshoeing and talking about her businesses. We know that wouldn't have made the cut had they not been arrested.
> I can't stand Mary. She needs to go..she is awful. I read that Cameron gent that was used to talked to Meredith passed away after filming.



I just read that about Cameron. He had three brain tumors removed over the years. I can only imagine that something happened where he could't respond to Mary because of health issues and she just cut him down and off.

Lisa, Mary, Jen and Jennie are all insufferable. I've felt this way about the OC group (maybe I'll come back with Heather on and Kelly out) in the past.  I'm not sure how much I will continue to engage in this franchise.


----------



## Swanky

Mary is heinous, I hope she and Jenn get axed!  I can do without Jennie, Lisa and Meredith too lol


----------



## TC1

I wonder what dirt Mary has on Whitney that she would keep calling her a friend after receiving the kind of texts she did.
The other ladies all just seem to tolerate her. Going the extra mile to put the aprons in LV bags was odd.


----------



## purseinsanity

chaneljewel said:


> Lisa is a horrible person.  I don’t know why anyone would want to be friends with her.  She’s insincere about everything.


The way her mouth moves, it reminds me of a ventriloquist's dummy.


----------



## rockhollow

Well we all agree that Mary is totally off the wall. She is not used to talking to people outside her church, where they all think she's God. She's not even capable of having a conversation.
I think you get excommunicated if you disagree or try and talk back in Mary's world  
She was pissed that Whitney didn't answer her call and that was it for Whitney - and how childish and cruel to send the different invitation, hoping for Whitney to arrived dressed in a scant outfit, to then make fun of. Mary has lost it.

How anti climatic was the Jenn Shah stuff. We saw almost all of it in the original trailer for the season.
At least Jenn had to decency to look flustered when she was bald faced lying to the other ladies, while she was making her get-away.
Amusing that Production made it look like it took forever for the ladies inside to even notice all the police presence outside.

The snowshoeing scene was very suspect. Made me think that Jenn knew about the pending arrest and wanted a chance to make her look like the good guy.
That talk was straight out of a soap opera - Jenn sacrificed her own home life to own/run these businesses to save the assistants life - over the top or what?


----------



## jmaemonte

I agree with all of you. I find Mary very uncomfortable to watch.  She is extremely odd.


----------



## lulilu

jmaemonte said:


> I agree with all of you. I find Mary very uncomfortable to watch.  She is extremely odd.


Her Italian accent at the cooking lesson was embarrassing.


----------



## rockhollow

Mary just doesn't play well with others. Her whole demeanour is off.
She was so belittling to the woman when she arrived at the restaurant and her attempt at Italian was embarrassing - yes lulilu.
She was treating all the ladies like she was in charge of everything. 
She has no social skills at all.


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> I agree with all of you. I find Mary very uncomfortable to watch.  She is extremely odd.





lulilu said:


> Her Italian accent at the cooking lesson was embarrassing.





rockhollow said:


> Mary just doesn't play well with others. Her whole demeanour is off.
> She was so belittling to the woman when she arrived at the restaurant and her attempt at Italian was embarrassing - yes lulilu.
> She was treating all the ladies like she was in charge of everything.
> She has no social skills at all.


Mary is used to being around people treating her like she's something special and hand picked by God to be some divine mouthpiece.  I think she has some serious psychological issues.  I admit, I've talked to myself before (like in traffic if someone cuts me off I'll mutter to myself what an a-hole they're being), but she has full on conversations all over the place.  She can only play nicely with herself.  I thought she was horribly rude to Whitney, and she doesn't seem to get along with anyone for long.  I think Bravo brought her on to meet their diversity quota.  I'm sure they can find a much more interesting WOC, even in Utah.    She doesn't bring anything to the show at all.  Even Jennie...I liked her at first, and I love her kids, but what is she bringing besides the sister wife/baby BS?


----------



## september1985

I think it was a little suspicious that Meredith had this trip pre-planned and now suddenly she has to attend a memorial for her dad


----------



## TC1

label.hoe said:


> I think it was a little suspicious that Meredith had this trip pre-planned and now suddenly she has to attend a memorial for her dad


Pretty sure the trips are all planned and paid by Bravo..they just pretend one of them is hosting so they don't say they are going on a trip for "filming content"


----------



## swags

Mary’s crazy and a jerk but I have to admit, I kind of wanted Whitney to shut up too. 
Is Mary’s church real or is this a church where you go to be entertained?
Where did Mary’s grandma get that picture of herself with Jesus? Is there a religious section at Glamour Shots?


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Mary’s crazy and a jerk but I have to admit, I kind of wanted Whitney to shut up too.
> Is Mary’s church real or is this a church where you go to be entertained?
> Where did Mary’s grandma get that picture of herself with Jesus? Is there a religious section at Glamour Shots?


When I saw that pic..I just kept thinking of those pics where it says "your face here"


----------



## Materielgrrl

The church is real, but not all Pentacostal churches are like Mary's.  My BFF in HS grew up in the Pentecostal church in the bay area. Their parents grew up in a poorer neighborhood and their pastor was no Prada shoe wearing mogul.

I got no issues with any one creating a picture of their dead relative and Jesus, not for me but if that comforts some people okay. I think this is strange but I think Mary tunt up on the funneling of tithes and her own ego worship. Because what else does she have to fall back on?  Her parishioners haven't bought her a Gulfstream yet. Again, not surprised about church shenanigans. I do hate the way she talks to her parishioners. I think they have more life experience and education than she ever will.

I was on some Bravofan IG who has been on Mary's BS and I think Robert Sr. is not in Salt Lake because of texts she posted from a woman in the church he was seriously trying to talk to.  He was not looking to give her "spiritual" healing.


----------



## rockhollow

It's really quite frightening to hear the way Mary talks to her flock. The more I read about her church, the worst it gets. She's running a cult, sad that she associates it with being Pentecostal.
 I have known people who have attended Pentecostal churches, and they have nothing in common with Mary's church.
Jim Jones was first afillateded with the Pentecostal church, before he split off to form his own church, much like Mary and her church has.


----------



## swags

Mary and Jen Shah are over the top dramatic but I’ll take them over Jennie. I can’t stand a thing about the woman. You know she’s bribing those kids to be cutesy on camera. No way she makes yogurt with them regularly. She was so thirsty to get going on the trip she made a joke that Jen didn’t care if Coach Shah was dying. No Jennie, you don’t care cause you are desperate to film.
I would rather see Mary talk to herself in her closet than see Jennie. I’d rather see Whitney’s husband on the pole, Heather inject herself with Botox, Lisa’s son talk about his pretend business, Brooks Marx discuss his reaction to seeing Jen Shahs nether regions, Jen Shah yell at the Shah Squad while getting a waxing with Stuart than see Jennie.


----------



## Materielgrrl

rockhollow said:


> It's really quite frightening to hear the way Mary talks to her flock. The more I read about her church, the worst it gets. She's running a cult, sad that she associates it with being Pentecostal.
> I have known people who have attended Pentecostal churches, and they have nothing in common with Mary's church.
> Jim Jones was first afillateded with the Pentecostal church, before he split off to form his own church, much like Mary and her church has.



I forgot about Jim Jones!  My BFF had family members who left their church to follow him.  They perished with him at that camp.  

I don't think that's Mary. I think she is doing the same old organized religion stuff but she treats her parishioners they only way she was treated. I imagine her family/mom treated her poorly and spoke to her the way she speaks to them. There is no further opportunity for growth for her. I can also see she is really unhappy with the choice she made, her only consolation is her son and her room full of designer goods, her trips to visit designers because she is such a high roller/spender.  Money talks so she doesn't have to. She knows her bible and is pretty charismatic in the pulpit which is apparently the main quality you need to have to spiritually inspire people.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I so want Mary to Ettiquit. 

And I don't see how Jen continues with this franchise after this season.  I don't think we should be weaving in her trial and potential conviction into next season.  But I'm here for the rest of this season.

I think in time it will become more difficult to recruit women for these shows who are living a baller's life either through their own inherited or achieved accumulate of wealth, or their (former) spouse's $$$. I'm not saying those specific women don't exist (or that there isn't a diverse pool to draw from in this income bracket), they just won't want to put themselves out there like that.


----------



## TC1

Interesting how quickly Meredith unloaded the dirt she had on Jen from her store. No wonder she didn't trust her..and it wasn't just about Brooks.
Heather always cracks me up..and Lisa with her 6 lawyers, lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

"Being flatted at Louis Vuitton would be worse than the feds knocking on my door"  I mean, I agree LOL


----------



## rockhollow

Well there certainly wasn't any support for Jen Shah in this group of ladies.
I think everyone knew a lot more than they were saying.

Lisa and all her crocodile tears on the bus. She was practically sobbing yet no tears.
And she had to call all 5 of her lawyers??
At least Heather looked like she was really crying a bit.

Whitney seems to be very well informed about what was going on with Jen Shah.
I didn't like how smug she seems when relaying the information.

Meredith had lots of shade to throw at Jenn. She was just waiting to throw it. I don't think she's got over Jenn's talk about Brooks and this is going to be payback.

Again, Mary just doesn't fit in with the group. I don't think Mary fits in anywhere.
Why, or why can't Mary get some decent wigs? She again looks like she buys them at the dollar store.
Are the ladies going after her next week?

I wonder if we'll see Jenn back with the ladies, or just her on her own trying to explain her side of the story.


----------



## chowlover2

Heather and Whitney are my 2 favs in this franchise


----------



## swags

I think Lisa and Heather were actually laughing and trying to pass it off as crying. I think they all know a lot more than they let on. Jennie who I don’t usually like was the most true to herself.
Meredith was gleeful. She wanted to be in a bubble bath when the ladies arrived. So much so that she was fine doing the scene twice. 

At least the show is good now. Isn’t it terrible that the Real Housewives shows are being revitalized by fraudulent criminals who rip off people?


----------



## bagshopr

Meredith was extremely rude to be in the bath when her guests arrived. I can't imagine anyone behaving like that. The fake crying and concern on the bus- give me a break. They were all overreacting. I actually thought Jennie's approach was the best- Jenn is gone , nothing we can do, let's get on with our trip.


----------



## rockhollow

I can't image anything worst than entertaining guests while I was in the bath!
She (Meredith)must have been quite wrinkly after spending so much time in that bath, for all that filming.


----------



## KellyObsessed

_Maybe she is going to launch her own brand of bubblebath.  Bubbles With Brooks anyone?    What kind of weirdo takes a bath when they know they have guests arriving?   Weirder still she was taking a bath in the bathroom of one of her guests._


----------



## swags

What did Meredith do to herself? I thought she was quite pretty last season.  This pic is from an article saying that Jen is denying the shoplifting claim.


----------



## TC1

The dude that was in the video taking the clutch posted some IG soliloquy and said he didn't steal anything..that the clutch in the video that was circled wasn't green at all and that it was in the bag, wrapped in tissue..that's why he brought it back in the bag the next day.


----------



## TC1

Stu Chianz plead guilty. Sentencing is March 3/22 Maximum of 70 years. More info on Thebravodocket on IG


----------



## Swanky

And Jenn??


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> And Jenn??


Not sure if she entered a plea yet?


----------



## lulilu

Jenn has not indicated she will plead.  It was clear that Stu was cooperating when court records showed Jen and two other individuals intended to go to trial, and Stu wasn't one of them.


----------



## rockhollow

I hope Stu isn't going to take the fall for Jenn. I hope maybe he's willing to get a deal for suppling information about Jenn.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just watched the latest episode... Jen’s crocodile tears while visiting her lawyer.... she has no shame! 

Also, his laughing as she entered his office was rather odd no??

God she is VILE!!!


----------



## TC1

The figure skating outfits were stupid. It seems odd that the staff hosting them at that house is always hovering for their ad bucks   do you really need 3 people to greet you after dog sledding? probably not.
Jenn trying to backtrack about the phone call was so bad, she's an awful actress..it was written all over her face that the call was about the feds, not her husband in the hospital


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hahahahaha


----------



## bisbee

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 5256638
> 
> Hahahahaha


Really?  What an absolutely ridiculous statement.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I watched some of the episode.  I don't claim to be an expert on Utah, but my Dad was from Utah and raised Mormon, (My mother was raised Mormon and went to BYU, she was from Colorado), but both my parents left the Church when I was a kid. I have relatives in Salt Lake City, some are Mormons, some aren't any more, but I do not recognize these women at all!
> 
> I know not all of the women on the show are Mormon, and maybe some  are no longer practicing.  But basically it seemed to me that the show plays up the Mormon religious angle and then shows them all as hypocrites - Mormons are not supposed to drink - yet they all seemed to be drinking to me.  Like all religions I'm sure there are people who are less strict in adhering to religious practices than others, but it just seems sort of exploitive, expose to me. But I guess I should expect that.
> 
> And don't get me started on the woman who has her own church and goes around dressing in designer clothes.  Can't help but think that the she's siphoning off church funds to fund her lifestyle. And for someone who is supposed to be a Minister, she seems very uncaring and unlikeable.
> 
> I also thought it creepy that the son was laying out roses for his father for his mother's birthday and then accompanied her to the party.


I heard this second-hand so can't say if it's true but a guy a worked for years ago said he had lived in Utah and there were lots of hypocrites who were Mormon and who drank and had affairs, etc.
Not saying all Mormons are like that and I don't know personally.  Just what he said


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> I heard this second-hand so can't say if it's true but a guy a worked for years ago said he had lived in Utah and there were lots of hypocrites who were Mormon and who drank and had affairs, etc.
> Not saying all Mormons are like that and I don't know personally.  Just what he said


My brothers BFF went to College there and said the exact same. He told me the mormon girls he had met were some of the most sexual by a long shot.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> The figure skating outfits were stupid. It seems odd that the staff hosting them at that house is always hovering for their ad bucks   do you really need 3 people to greet you after dog sledding? probably not.
> Jenn trying to backtrack about the phone call was so bad, she's an awful actress..it was written all over her face that the call was about the feds, not her husband in the hospital



I agree about the ice skating. They couldn't skate, it was all about the outfits - no thanks.

I think Jenn make it worst with the terrible job she was doing trying to explain the phone call. So no one said anything about internal bleeding with Coach, she just made that up on the spot to get away.
And I did not believe a word she said at the lawyer's office. She was just looking for sympathy.
All she does is help people and that is why this is happening. Come on Jenn, that just sounded crazy.

Every time we see Mary, we just see more and more that she doesn't even try to fit in with the group.


----------



## bagshopr

Mary is a mean woman and I don't understand why she is even on this show. It's very obvious that she hates being with this group.


----------



## lulilu

bagshopr said:


> Mary is a mean woman and I don't understand why she is even on this show. It's very obvious that she hates being with this group.


Because they are all beneath her.  She joined to show off her wealth, clothing etc.  Little did her pea brain know that people would wonder just how she can afford it all.


----------



## Materielgrrl

sdkitty said:


> I heard this second-hand so can't say if it's true but a guy a worked for years ago said he had lived in Utah and there were lots of hypocrites who were Mormon and who drank and had affairs, etc.
> Not saying all Mormons are like that and I don't know personally.  Just what he said



Well I've had more than enough colleagues through the military from and with family in Utah say to me, "There's more than good Mormons in Utah"  

I think Heather is the only one who has struggled with her LDS faith, she's still struggling because there is so much she may have appreciated and valued and that's conflicting with the person she wants to be and the success she wants for her children.

Lisa writes her own narrative for her life and how she chooses to follow her faith. That's part of her personality.  She has no issues with her alcohol brands and the more strict rules of her faith.

I was surprised at the end of last episode there was talk about the young man who says he sold his home to give Mary's church $100K.  The tithing of the money I'm not surprised at.  I live down the road from a mega church. The land was donated by the family of one of the members.  To build the various buildings (they started with a large small church then built the mega temple) a guy I met on a flight home told me all of the members took out second mortgages on their homes to make a lifetime tithe to the church.

Crazy, but not unusual across the US, more of a modern day tactic mega church leaders use.  

I doubt Mary will lose her flock or her church. I just so wish she wasn't on this or any show.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> Because they are all beneath her.  She joined to show off her wealth, clothing etc.  Little did her pea brain know that people would wonder just how she can afford it all.



word on the street (I love this ambiguous term) is that Pastor Mary doesn't like any back talk from her flock about anything to do with her life, so she probably thinks goes for the ladies as well.
Her beef with Whitney right now is that she didn't respond correctly when Mary wanted to talk to her, and Mary doesn't like that.
But now that she is on this show, she's going to find that anyone and everyone can look into her history and discuss it. Internet Sleuths are everywhere.
Pretty hard to have any skeletons in the closet, and Mary has many, and they are going to come out.


----------



## TC1

Materielgrrl said:


> Well I've had more than enough colleagues through the military from and with family in Utah say to me, "There's more than good Mormons in Utah"
> 
> I think Heather is the only one who has struggled with her LDS faith, she's still struggling because there is so much she may have appreciated and valued and that's conflicting with the person she wants to be and the success she wants for her children.
> 
> Lisa writes her own narrative for her life and how she chooses to follow her faith. That's part of her personality.  She has no issues with her alcohol brands and the more strict rules of her faith.
> 
> I was surprised at the end of last episode there was talk about the young man who says he sold his home to give Mary's church $100K.  The tithing of the money I'm not surprised at.  I live down the road from a mega church. The land was donated by the family of one of the members.  To build the various buildings (they started with a large small church then built the mega temple) a guy I met on a flight home told me all of the members took out second mortgages on their homes to make a lifetime tithe to the church.
> 
> Crazy, but not unusual across the US, more of a modern day tactic mega church leaders use.
> 
> I doubt Mary will lose her flock or her church. I just so wish she wasn't on this or any show.


I thought it was $300K that Cameron gave Mary? Anyhoo..those mega church folk blow my mind. Can you imagine mortgaging your house and then seeing how much someone like Joel Osteen pays for Botox? LOL I mean....


----------



## Abba13

bisbee said:


> Really?  What an absolutely ridiculous statement.


I believe it was a joke.


----------



## Abba13

sdkitty said:


> I heard this second-hand so can't say if it's true but a guy a worked for years ago said he had lived in Utah and there were lots of hypocrites who were Mormon and who drank and had affairs, etc.
> Not saying all Mormons are like that and I don't know personally.  Just what he said


The percentage of hypocrites in any church are most likely the same.  Human nature.


----------



## swags

Meredith is cutting Jen off for ripping off people but defending cranky crazy Mary. I think Meredith is still mostly pissed about Brooks. 
i want to know more about Cameron and what happened. I read that he has since passed away.


----------



## Abba13

rockhollow said:


> Again, Mary just doesn't fit in with the group. I don't think Mary fits in anywhere.
> Why, or why can't Mary get some decent wigs? She again looks like she buys them at the dollar store.
> Are the ladies going after her next week?
> 
> I wonder if we'll see Jenn back with the ladies, or just her on her own trying to explain her side of the story.


Mary is very defensive when she doesn't have to be.  It seems as though she's trying so hard to be someone she knows she's not and has gotten lost on that treadmill.  So when anyone questions anything, she flails terribly.  

Getting on the show wasn't a good move.  Maybe she'll get better as time goes on but right now, if I were her friend, I'd urge her to leave.


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> Meredith is cutting Jen off for ripping off people but defending cranky crazy Mary. I think Meredith is still mostly pissed about Brooks.
> i want to know more about Cameron and what happened. I read that he has since passed away.


Cameron?  He's a young man.....at least to me he was a very young man.  I hate hearing this.


----------



## swags

Lisa Barlow Remembers Her Late Friend Cameron Williams: "He Will Be Missed" | Bravo TV Official Site
					

Lisa Barlow is honoring the life and legacy of her late friend, Cameron Williams, who appeared in the October 31 episode of




					www.bravotv.com


----------



## Abba13

rockhollow said:


> Well we all agree that Mary is totally off the wall. She is not used to talking to people outside her church, where they all think she's God. She's not even capable of having a conversation.
> I think you get excommunicated if you disagree or try and talk back in Mary's world
> She was pissed that Whitney didn't answer her call and that was it for Whitney - and how childish and cruel to send the different invitation, hoping for Whitney to arrived dressed in a scant outfit, to then make fun of. Mary has lost it.


Yea.....Mary's reaction to the unanswered call was out of line for any church leader.  The reaction was appropriate for a narcissist.  

I wasn't crazy about Mary last season but warmed up to her during the reunion....thought I understood her better.  

Oh Mary, you are blowing it!


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> Lisa Barlow Remembers Her Late Friend Cameron Williams: "He Will Be Missed" | Bravo TV Official Site
> 
> 
> Lisa Barlow is honoring the life and legacy of her late friend, Cameron Williams, who appeared in the October 31 episode of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bravotv.com


Oh no.......


----------



## Abba13

Materielgrrl said:


> I don't think that's Mary. I think she is doing the same old organized religion stuff but she treats her parishioners they only way she was treated. I imagine her family/mom treated her poorly and spoke to her the way she speaks to them.


Good points.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> i want to know more about Cameron and what happened. I read that he has since passed away.


I read he died from brain tumors, which is why Meredith was insinuating on WWHL that his memory or 
"perceptions" of what happened at that church might not be accurate.  I think this is an awful thing to say about someone.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> I read he died from brain tumors, which is why Meredith was insinuating on WWHL that his memory or
> "perceptions" of what happened at that church might not be accurate.  I think this is an awful thing to say about someone.


The preview for next week showed Mary arguing he must have had diminished capacity. So..I think that's where Meredith picked that up from


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> The preview for next week showed Mary arguing he must have had diminished capacity. So..I think that's where Meredith picked that up from


She is evil.  So I guess he didn't really give her 100K (or 300K) as he said he did.  Good way for her to try to avoid culpability.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> The percentage of hypocrites in any church are most likely the same.  Human nature.


Church, politics, you name it.  Those preaching the loudest to others usually have the biggest skeletons in their closets.


----------



## rockhollow

Interesting that this episode had so little mention of Jenn. I guess they are keeping it for the rest of season.
I have to agree with Heather - it seems all the ladies are afraid of Mary. They all were being two-faced, saying something totally different when Mary is there and when she's not.
And how manipulative was the gift giving by Mary? They all felt there was something not right with Mary and financial situation, but they all were ok accepting expensive gifts from her?
I usually really like Heather, but she was almost the worst, allowing the ladies to come and laugh in her room and get a gift ( the caption said $5700 for that purse - wow).
But did laugh that Mary was asking for it back by the end of the episode.

And I really disliked Meredith's outfit - sorry to ever designed that.


----------



## TC1

At the end, Whitney basically started the whole fight. Heather backed her up..then Whitney pretends to be a hero and says she'll stay and fly back with her? LOL ok Whitney.
Meredith's head bobbing and blinking is starting to remind me of Ramona, that's a lot of ticks going on at once.


----------



## 1LV

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 5256638
> 
> Hahahahaha


I laughed out loud when I watched this.


----------



## TC1

A few Bravo blogs and IG accounts are posting that word on the street is that both Meredith and Jen had an affair with the same guy   this franchise just keeps giving.
That would explain Jen's digs ant Meredith's infidelity last season and Meredith's hatred for Jen this season *shrug*


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> A few Bravo blogs and IG accounts are posting that word on the street is that both Meredith and Jen had an affair with the same guy   this franchise just keeps giving.
> That would explain Jen's digs ant Meredith's infidelity last season and Meredith's hatred for Jen this season *shrug*


Jen cheating with the same guy makes her morally superior to call out Meredith's infidelity?  LOL, can't make this $hit up.  Common sense really isn't that common AT ALL.


----------



## bagshopr

Do we ever see the LV bag that Mary gives to Heather? What is the name?


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> Do we ever see the LV bag that Mary gives to Heather? What is the name?


They flash to it sitting on Heather's nightstand, I believe right after Jennie got the Louboutin's


----------



## swags

I hope Mary has lost a significant amount of church members. I can’t imagine anyone wanting to follow her after seeing her behavior on the show.


----------



## TC1

Jen saying her kids were hauled out in handcuffs and gunpoint, only to flash to the doorbell cam footage showing otherwise was amazing. Lies lies and more lies.
Whitney, girl..no. Half a mill into a "beauty" line and not a single product in your 20K photoshoot? Girl that ain't it.


----------



## rockhollow

Jenn Shah is doing herself no favours continuing to be on the housewife show.
With every scene she does, she just looks more guilty. All her crying and screaming about being innocent is not working.
And then with Bravo showing past scenes of her and Stuart - no good. 
Are we really suppose to believe now that she had no idea about her businesses?
Coach looked very uncomfortable in his scene.
And as mentioned, Jenn story about the arrest and the search of her home were true, and Bravo showed us the actual footage.

Again, don't know why Jennie is on the show, she doesn't seem to have any relationship with the ladies and should really not have any opinions about what is going on.


----------



## bagshopr

I thought this was a relatively tame episode. 
Jenn is ridiculous, crying about her lack of support and her innocence.  Be quiet and stop lying.
Whitney is going to lose her savings and then some over this re-brand. Her husband had the right to be furious. I agree with Jennie's comments.
Mary's hired organizer didn't seem too knowledgeable or too enthusiastic. She should have been more professional. 
I didn't really understand Lisa and Meredith's argument.


----------



## swags

Mary admits being attached to her stuff more than people. Not a trait you want in your pastor. 
Jen Shah looks like a cartoon villain in some of her talking heads. The fake crying is painful to listen to.
Meredith accepted Jens apology to Brooks earlier this season. Now that Jens been arrested she wants no part of Jen and feels justified in hating her again. 
Jennie and her daughter eating was gross. Her daughter was a brat. The caterer at the restaurant showed a lot of restraint to get her place on tv. I would have told Jennie to teach her bratty little jerk some manners.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Mary admits being attached to her stuff more than people. Not a trait you want in your pastor.
> Jen Shah looks like a cartoon villain in some of her talking heads. The fake crying is painful to listen to.
> Meredith accepted Jens apology to Brooks earlier this season. Now that Jens been arrested she wants no part of Jen and feels justified in hating her again.
> *Jennie and her daughter eating was gross. Her daughter was a brat. The caterer at the restaurant showed a lot of restraint to get her place on tv. I would have told Jennie to teach her bratty little jerk some manners.*



Didn't like this scene much either, and the editing was off, sometimes the little girl had her coat on, and then sometimes she had her coat off.
I hope that the dinner with Jennie and the ladies will go well, and Jennie doesn't serve Vietnam food that is too strange for these women (as we've seen in other housewives show - chicken feet).


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopr said:


> Do we ever see the LV bag that Mary gives to Heather? What is the name?


We are on a purse forum after all!  Way to bring it back on topic!!


----------



## TC1

Whitney's husband Justin Rose is named in a lawsuit for running a pyramid scheme. A company called LifeVantage which is an MLM. So....she may not have wanted to bring up finances on TV   
And as previously mentioned, I have heard that Whitney used to sell LuLaRoe


----------



## september1985

TC1 said:


> Whitney's husband Justin Rose is named in a lawsuit for running a pyramid scheme. A company called LifeVantage which is an MLM. So....she may not have wanted to bring up finances on TV
> And as previously mentioned, I have heard that Whitney used to sell LuLaRoe



Hi TC1, do you have the article to share? I only found this: https://realityblurb.com/2021/12/16...amid-scheme-plus-details-of-lawsuit-revealed/

Thank you.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Don’t say this often, but I loved Lisa’s outfit at the luncheon! 
Anyone know the designer/brand of the green kimono?


----------



## TC1

label.hoe said:


> Hi TC1, do you have the article to share? I only found this: https://realityblurb.com/2021/12/16...amid-scheme-plus-details-of-lawsuit-revealed/
> 
> Thank you.


Hi!, sorry, I don't have a link, it was just on one of the blogs on IG


----------



## TC1

Mary to Jen "I pray to God you're guilty. I mean innocent"   all of these women were so quick to pile on in Vail, now they are all running back (except Meredith)


----------



## Materielgrrl

I've heard and seen enough from Mary.  They need to edit her out of this season and off the show.  I know I'm just harping at this pointn


----------



## rockhollow

Again with this new episode, Jenn is doing herself no favours being on this show.
How can she want anyone to believe that she doesn't know what's happening, and make it worst by swearing on her assorted family members. 
Where did she think all the money she was making comes from?
It's not just wild rumours about what was happening with her business - the FBI and Homeland Security and the Police wouldn't be involved if it was just random rumours. 
She might not be guilty of all the charges, but there's something going on, and Jenn saying she's totally innocent is just not sitting well.

Lisa is totally losing it. All that shouting she does, the lady doth protest too much!
And she is friend to no one, even Meredith - and it looks like Meredith is seeing that too.

Mary is a lier - good of production to show the clips of that. She was badmouthing Jenn in Vail - loudly.

Sadly, no one was getting their point across with all the shouting.
Meredith was the only wise one, sitting silently and not participating.

Heather is coming off as my favourite.


----------



## TC1

Jen wants us to trust her and then wears THAT wig to film with her husband? Lawd a mercy, no.   Clearly she makes horrible choices..


----------



## swags

I can’t stand Jennie and her Duy fake storyline but damn if Mary didn’t compliment her slanty eyes. She was given her moment to flip a table, throw a drink, shift Mary’s wig…….. and she did nothing. 
Was the Coach Shah scene rehearsed? We have to downsize to fight for your freedom. Wow.
Lisa is so annoying.
I like Heather but enough of the Mormon talk. The Donny and Marie act with her brother was a bit much.


----------



## Swanky

I like Heather a lot.  I have a couple of friends who left the church as well and I know how deeply emotional it is for them.
I like Whitney ok too.


----------



## swags

Swanky said:


> I like Heather a lot.  I have a couple of friends who left the church as well and I know how deeply emotional it is for them.
> I like Whitney ok too.


I felt bad for Whitney when Heather was kissing Mary’s ass in front of her. They do seem scared of her


----------



## Materielgrrl

The only positive thing about this group is they've allowed viewers to see their faces sans makeup. no one has great skin in this group, the make up is pretty flawless.

Otherwise this episode was total confusion to me with all the friendship issues.

not confusing was the crap Mary has said.  It took her too long to apologize to Jenny. Meredith speaking to defend whether that comment was offensive was just crazy! who is it not offensive to?  And why is Mary defending the cartel comment! She is wobbling in it.  Wobble?  wallow Mary, wallow. Someone edit her out of here please.

Lisa should not have continued the conversation at this event. She should have taken it outside or waited.

And what was Meredith wearing? I didn't understand the feathers up top but when the cameras panned on her legs there were feathers at the bottom of the pant legs.  Awful.

Jen took those CL booties, no problem.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What the hell was Meredith wearing in her confessionals?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Seth, Meredith’s husband, gives me the creeps


----------



## bagshopr

Sophie-Rose said:


> Seth, Meredith’s husband, gives me the creeps


I agree, his screen time is so awkward, he seems childish and is always making sexual comments. You can see her cringing.


----------



## bisbee

Sophie-Rose said:


> What the hell was Meredith wearing in her confessionals?
> View attachment 5286867


Meredith has terrible taste.  That feathered suit was absolutely ridiculous, in addition to being way too tight.  This orange garment is awful.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Horrendous


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think she thinks she’s very avant-garde… 

she ain’t!


----------



## luckylove

Sophie-Rose said:


> Horrendous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286954



Oh dear! This is quite unfortunate... Surely she can't be serious!


----------



## TC1

I don't know what meds Mary is on...but she needs to monitor her dosage. She's all over the place. "I never said that" is her go-to. The edit then flashes to proof. Can she possibly show her face at a reunion and try to defend all the things she has denied saying? who knows. 
Jen making fun of the way Meredith speaks was actually pretty funny. 
Whitney's make up and hair both looked absolutely awful. 
Seth tries wayyyy too hard to be the "cool guy"


----------



## swags

Sophie-Rose said:


> What the hell was Meredith wearing in her confessionals?
> View attachment 5286867


A scarf made into a top? Perhaps a Brooks Marks original?  I dont remember a word she said. That was startling to appear on our screens.


----------



## rockhollow

poor Meredith to be seen in public in that outrageous outfit. 

I feel sorry for these ladies trying to have a function and it always turns into a screaming match between the ladies.
But I suppose it's the only time these ladies get together.

Good on Jenn to give back those boots. So they were supposed to be for Jenn, that was the first I heard that? And I am sure that Mary left the receipt inside the bag, not at all surprised by that.
Love Heather's comment that she should maybe give back her gift too - but no!

Glad to see Meredith just walk away from screeching Lisa. All the ladies are tired of Lisa and her lies.


----------



## lulilu

I can't stand either Meredith or Lisa.  Both obscenely phony.  Meredith in her silly costumes, thinking she is fashion forward (or her son is somehow involved), and Lisa is so thirsty she was trying to get in all her son's prom photos.  What a pair of losers.

Mary said she bought the boots to wear at last year's reunion and they hurt her feet, so she was looking for something to do with them.  So Jenn got them.  I am glad she gave them back.  It wasn't a true gift.


----------



## Lavendera

Sophie-Rose said:


> What the hell was Meredith wearing in her confessionals?
> View attachment 5286867


This is an example of someone with cool tone appearing skin wearing a warm color. It’s so important to do one’s own personal color analysis, to know what colors are most flattering. It’s individual to each of us.
However, not sure even a warm skin tone person could pull this one off.

Salt Lake City might be my least favorite housewives franchise ever.


----------



## lovieluvslux

You are right about color analysis.  This is a big miss.


----------



## TC1

Apparently they started filming the reunion yesterday. Andy said on his insta story that Mary did not attend. Not surprised..there's no way to say you DIDN'T say "Mexican thug" "drug dealer" or "slanted eyes" when you are on camera saying exactly that. Among other horrid things.


----------



## jmaemonte

Hopefully, this means Mary won’t be back next season.  Apart from being totally awkward and unpleasant to watch, she has made atrocious, racist comments and lies when confronted with it.


----------



## elle-mo

I feel like Mary got off easy with her racist remarks. As inarticulate and unintelligible she is, she was very clear when making those comments.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not surprised that Mary didn't want to face the questions about her actions on the reunion.
I hope that means she's out.
She's got a lots of skeletons in her closet, and has some very questionable thoughts and ideas.

So I hope not too much of the reunion is about her, even though she should have attended and defended herself, the other all just bashing her won't be any fun.
It will give them more time to go after Jenn, and hopefully Lisa.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Please let Mary be off this show. She's not going to change. She, Ramona, Cam, Brandi can all go, away to the same place they deserve to be which is not on TV.


----------



## bagshopr

It was a huge mistake for Mary to come on a Housewives show. There is little opportunity to project a lifestyle of good work and spiritualism- as befits a pastor- on a franchise like this. She knew that everyone at her church would be watching.
She could have used some screentime to showcase positive activities- preparing sermons, visiting sick or elderly church members, church social events and groups, community service projects, maybe counseling engaged church members about marriage and then performing the ceremony.
But all she wanted to do was show off her designer wardrobe and huge rooms stuffed with clothing.
And the glimpses she shared of her family life, especially with her husband, were dismal.

Perhaps she wants the church to fire her.


----------



## purseinsanity

elle-mo said:


> I feel like Mary got off easy with her racist remarks. As inarticulate and unintelligible she is, she was very clear when making those comments.


ITA.  If she'd been a white person, she'd have been crucified.  It's not okay for anyone of any race to make racist comments, IMO.


----------



## lulilu

There are some YouTube videos about Mary floating around.  Her uncle and others talk about her and the DH.  No bueno.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sophie-Rose said:


> Seth, Meredith’s husband, gives me the creeps



God he is so cringeworthy!!!!


----------



## TC1

Seth was extra cringe on last night's ep


----------



## bagshopr

I hope that this series gets canceled. 
Or at least get rid of Mary and Jenn.


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> I hope that this series gets canceled.
> Or at least get rid of Mary and Jenn.


Well, apparently Mary has "liked" a bunch of tweets about her quitting and not being fired (after she didn't show at the reunion filming) and Jenn..will be going to jail I'm sure.


----------



## LolliPops4

Swanky said:


> I like Heather a lot.  I have a couple of friends who left the church as well and I know how deeply emotional it is for them.
> I like Whitney ok too.



I like Heather a lot too. As an SLC local, I grew up in the church and relate to a lot of what she says. I find myself getting so emotional when she gets deep about her past life and involvement with the LDS faith. I think a lot of LDS women can relate. 
I hope they bring Angie back!


----------



## LolliPops4

I don't think this franchise is going anywhere. I have mixed feelings about everything- the way they portray the church and the relationships these women have with one another. I also know several women who have been interviewed to take Mary's place for next season. 

None of these women are actually friends in real life (except for Meredith and Lisa)
Whitney and Heather aren't really cousins and none of these women get along or have true friendships with one another.

It seems like all the other franchises do more than sit around and fight and argue.  I wish they showed more skiing, more outdoor activities, etc. 

I couldn't help but LOL when Seth said they're sending the women to Zions for mothers day. Zion is beautiful but it isn't exactly a ticket to paradise.


----------



## TC1

^^ to be fair I don't think many of the women on any RH franchise are "real life" friends. They have all been cast to be on a show. Some of them know each other from social circles, but hardly friends. If you are willing to throw most people under the bus for a story line, you won't have friends for long


----------



## swags

That birthday party was a cringe fest. Seth is creepy and the Wild Rose seemed delighted to make her boobs the theme of the party. 
Jen Shahs tantrum on the bus was over the top and unnecessary.


----------



## rockhollow

What's up with Merideth's breasts? They look different every week.
At Seth's party they were looking huge.
And so agree, the whole birthday party was just creepy. All Seth's talk about boobs!

And I agree about Jen's shouting on the bus. As much as I like to see anyone go for Lisa, Jen was really taking it too far. And they should have finished the fight on one episode, not make us watch more of it next week.

I don't know who Jen is trying to fool with the scene of her looking for a new place to live. Just give up the rental chalet and more back to your real house.


----------



## meazar

rockhollow said:


> What's up with Merideth's breasts? They look different every week.
> At Seth's party they were looking huge.
> And so agree, the whole birthday party was just creepy. All Seth's talk about boobs!
> 
> And I agree about Jen's shouting on the bus. As much as I like to see anyone go for Lisa, Jen was really taking it too far. And they should have finished the fight on one episode, not make us watch more of it next week.
> 
> I don't know who Jen is trying to fool with the scene of her looking for a new place to live. Just give up the rental chalet and more back to your real house.


Do the have (own) a real house?


----------



## rockhollow

the first season when the Shahs lived in a different chalet that Jenn was saying was her home, it came out that the had a regular (but large) house in a residential area of Salt Lake City.
I think people from over on Redit found it. It's crazy that these housewives want to embellish their lives when there are so many who know how to dig this information up on the internet.


----------



## purseinsanity

Seth is just...gross.  I don't really understand what Meredith sees/saw in him.  Their PDA scenes together are cringeworthy as well.  Throw in Brooks and they've got to be one of the most annoying families ever.  At least we haven't had to put up with Brooks' talking heads all the time this season.
Jenn IS a thug.  Not in the way Mary called her, but a thug.  I don't like Lisa, but WTH Jenn was screaming at her for her friends' behavior, I won't understand.  She gets in people's faces and acts threatening.  Also, does she truly believe parading all of her family in to proclaim her innocence is going to win her brownie points??


----------



## TC1

Someone has published a bunch of posts from Jennie's FB (most from Fall 2020) Lots of racial and anti-black sentiments. She's going to be fired I assume. She should just be glad they filmed the reunion already where she was (I'm sure) asked about the racial comments made toward her. There are lots of Bravo IG accounts that have posted them. I saw them on the account queensofbravo


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> Seth is just...gross.  I don't really understand what Meredith sees/saw in him.  Their PDA scenes together are cringeworthy as well.  Throw in Brooks and they've got to be one of the most annoying families ever.  At least we haven't had to put up with Brooks' talking heads all the time this season.
> Jenn IS a thug.  Not in the way Mary called her, but a thug.  I don't like Lisa, but WTH Jenn was screaming at her for her friends' behavior, I won't understand.  She gets in people's faces and acts threatening.  Also, does she truly believe parading all of her family in to proclaim her innocence is going to win her brownie points??


Totally agree re that family.  I read that Brooks helped design the gawd awful pants outfit Meredith wore to the reunion.  It was not only ugly, but didn't fit her at all.


----------



## TC1

Brooks Marks isn't a designer. He's a kid who's parents have money and let him "order" things with his name on them


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Someone has published a bunch of posts from Jennie's FB (most from Fall 2020) Lots of racial and anti-black sentiments. She's going to be fired I assume. She should just be glad they filmed the reunion already where she was (I'm sure) asked about the racial comments made toward her. There are lots of Bravo IG accounts that have posted them. I saw them on the account queensofbravo


I hope she’s fired. I can’t stand Jennie, Dooey or her obnoxious little girl.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Who is the Bravo vetter for these shows? Someone just needs two weeks of digging to see what's out there and what's deleted about an incoming HW.


----------



## purseinsanity

jmaemonte said:


> Jennie Nguyen's Niece Accuses Her Of Faking Storylines For Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> Jennie Nguyen's Niece Accuses Jennie And Her Husband Duy Nguyen Of Faking Storylines For Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a lot to uncover of Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star Jennie Nguyen.  So far we know that she had humble beginnings as a Vietnamese refugee.  She and husband Duy Nguyen made a fortune with medical spas, yet decided to pull back from all that to focus on caring for their three children.  Duy wants more children, yet Jennie cannot get past the heartache of a stillbirth and multiple miscarriages.
> 
> That is what Jennie has told us viewers.  And who’s to say otherwise?  Well, how about a family member that has known Jennie and Duy for a long time?
> 
> After a recent episode of RHOSLC, in which Duy proposes the idea of a sister-wife to Jennie, the couples’ niece has come forward on social media to denounce them and label them as sell-outs for cash.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravosnarkside shared the TikTok video to their Instagram page, along with a picture of Jennie and Duy.  The post is captioned, “RHOSLC drama, as Jennie Nguyen ‘alleged’ niece drops tiktok video calling out her aunt and uncle!  Saying both are fake and will do anything for money!  While seemingly suggesting the sister wife storyline is just that fake!”
> 
> In the video, a girl claiming to be Jennie’s niece makes the following statement, “I have some tea about a Real Housewives cast member.  I’m not going to say any names but she’s been recently getting attention as a new housewife.  And I guess in the recent episode, her husband gave her like a sister wife proposition.  And his reasoning was that he wants more kids, which doesn’t make sense because he didn’t take care of his kids when they were little.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RELATED: Mary Cosby Slams Jennie Nguyen For Having A “Big Head Since Season 1”; Jennie Reminds Mary She Joined Real Housewives Of Salt Lake City During Season 2*
> 
> 
> Jennie’s niece then calls into question her aunt’s refugee story, detailing the boat ride and Catholic sponsorship that got her out of the situation.  Jennie’s niece said, “second, she’s milking this whole crazy ‘I came from nothing’ story line.  Which is not true at all.  These people are so disgusting.  They’re willing to do anything for money.  And I know this because she’s my aunt and she used to stay with my family a lot.”
> 
> Jennie and Duy supposedly got a lot of support from their family in the past, but cut ties when their financial situation accelerated.  “And my parents helped her so much,” Jennie’s niece said, “helped her in any way they can.  Looked after her kids etc. And she threatened to sue them and throw them in jail so her husband and her could get some money.”
> 
> This revelation brings up a lot of questions.  And some followers expressed disappointment that Jennie’s wholesome family image seems tarnished now.  Reality TV strikes again.


I forgot about this!


----------



## bagshopr

Jenn and Jennie need to go.


----------



## bisbee

If they get rid of Jenn and Jennie (fine with me) I sure hope they give Mary her walking papers.  I think she should be the first to go.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> If they get rid of Jenn and Jennie (fine with me) I sure hope they give Mary her walking papers.  I think she should be the first to go.


I think Mary already quit.  But would be fired anyway for not showing up at the reunion.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Heather is the only fun one to watch!


----------



## bagshopr

Yes, Mary needs to go too. I like Heather and Whitney.


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopr said:


> Jenn and Jennie need to go.


And Mary.  I don't care how she backtracks, she's racist as well.  Wasn't there some comment Jenn called her out on for saying something about black people in front of a 7-11?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sophie-Rose said:


> Heather is the only fun one to watch!


I feel like I could be friends with Heather!


----------



## Abba13

Sophie-Rose said:


> Heather is the only fun one to watch!


I enjoy Heather and Whitney's relationship.....leaning towards Ethel and Lucy.  I got a kick out of the two getting ready in the bathroom.  They don't seem to be playing to the camera(s).  Naturals.


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> I hope she’s fired. I can’t stand Jennie, Dooey or her obnoxious little girl.


Awwww, I don't find the little girl obnoxious at all.  I find her clever and entertaining and so cute.


----------



## Abba13

Sophie-Rose said:


> God he is so cringeworthy!!!!


A bit harsh


----------



## Abba13

Swanky said:


> I like Heather a lot.  I have a couple of friends who left the church as well and I know how deeply emotional it is for them.
> I like Whitney ok too.


I can imagine how tough and emotional it must be leaving a faith known from childhood. Some here have commented they are tired of hearing about it.  I find it interesting and educational to watch her struggle.....one must know Heather is helping so many others like her.  She's a warm, lovable, caring person....and so funny too.


----------



## Abba13

label.hoe said:


> Hi TC1, do you have the article to share? I only found this: https://realityblurb.com/2021/12/16...amid-scheme-plus-details-of-lawsuit-revealed/
> 
> Thank you.


Looks like his name was removed from the suit.


----------



## swags

Abba13 said:


> Awwww, I don't find the little girl obnoxious at all.  I find her clever and entertaining and so cute.


The brat was positively disgusting when Jennie took her to the pho restaurant. She had bad table manners and was rude to the woman who cooked all that pho for her bratty little ass. Jennie posted about the parents of the protestors not doing their job but she is one to talk with that obnoxious kid of hers. I remember thinking the chef and owner of the restaurant should have kicked them out but the publicity was probably too good to pass up. Jennie and her brat were gross to watch eat as well.


----------



## Abba13

swags said:


> The brat was positively disgusting when Jennie took her to the pho restaurant. She had bad table manners and was rude to the woman who cooked all that pho for her bratty little ass. Jennie posted about the parents of the protestors not doing their job but she is one to talk with that obnoxious kid of hers. I remember thinking the chef and owner of the restaurant should have kicked them out but the publicity was probably too good to pass up. Jennie and her brat were gross to watch eat as well.


I believe.....might be wrong....that Jennie posted about the parents of the looters not doing their job.  Living here in Calif, the looters are out of control.  They have no respect for businesses they choose to destroy, burn down, etc.  Disgusting.  

Your tone and choice of language was too much for me.  

Have a blessed day.


----------



## swags

Abba13 said:


> I believe.....might be wrong....that Jennie posted about the parents of the looters not doing their job.  Living here in Calif, the looters are out of control.  They have no respect for businesses they choose to destroy, burn down, etc.  Disgusting.
> 
> Your tone and choice of language was too much for me.
> 
> Have a blessed day.


While I agree with you about looters, Jennie has no business talking about anyone’s parenting when she’s toting around that obnoxious little brat.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> The brat was positively disgusting when Jennie took her to the pho restaurant. She had bad table manners and was rude to the woman who cooked all that pho for her bratty little ass. Jennie posted about the parents of the protestors not doing their job but she is one to talk with that obnoxious kid of hers. I remember thinking the chef and owner of the restaurant should have kicked them out but the publicity was probably too good to pass up. Jennie and her brat were gross to watch eat as well.


I agree 100%


----------



## TC1

Jennie said last night that she's had to attend anger management before because of her issues. She was always throwing things at her husband, thought she broke a rib once. She should have been embarrassed to say that on TV, but she didn't seem to be.


----------



## starrynite_87

TC1 said:


> Jennie said last night that she's had to attend anger management before because of her issues. She was always throwing things at her husband, thought she broke a rib once. She should have been embarrassed to say that on TV, but she didn't seem to be.


This is giving Kelly Dodd vibes


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Sophie-Rose

And this ‘cliffhanger’ for next episode


----------



## TC1

^^ Apparently Lisa is saying it's a "hot mic" issue and she didn't know it was being recorded


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^ She said it, and got caught!!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> ^^ Apparently Lisa is saying it's a "hot mic" issue and she didn't know it was being recorded


You'd think she'd be more truthful when she doesn't know she's being recorded!  So yeah, Lisa, you said what you said!


----------



## TC1

Bravo announced that Jennie has been let go. I won't miss her, or her fake family!


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Bravo announced that Jennie has been let go. I won't miss her, or her fake family!




another one season wonder. She just didn't come off as likeable and even if the tea about her on the internet is true or not, trying to be something she's not never works.
Glad to see her go.
Who will survive for next season. Just Whitney and Heather?
Truth is I could do without the look alike twins, and Jenn might not be available


----------



## cali_to_ny

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 5306797


Heather is my spirit animal!


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> another one season wonder. She just didn't come off as likeable and even if the tea about her on the internet is true or not, trying to be something she's not never works.
> Glad to see her go.
> Who will survive for next season. Just Whitney and Heather?
> Truth is I could do without the look alike twins, and Jenn might not be available


I am glad I am not the only one who thinks Lisa and Meredith look alike. I cannot tell them apart for the life of me. Heather and Whitney are the only 2 I like. I think we might need Jen Shah as the bad guy though.


----------



## swags

I could live without the feathers but I don’t mind Meredith right now. The 8:00 am tirade cracked me up. I’m looking forward to Lisa losing it.
So happy that Jennie will be gone next season. Wish we didn’t have to listen to her at the reunion.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> Jennie said last night that she's had to attend anger management before because of her issues. She was always throwing things at her husband, thought she broke a rib once. She should have been embarrassed to say that on TV, but she didn't seem to be.


Right, RIGHT?

I sat in front of my laptop rewinding that scene as I couldn't believe what I just heard.


----------



## BevS813

Jennie Nguyen blames social media team for sharing controversial posts
					

“I just want you to understand that, during that time, I had a team of people that [were] helping me. Whether they posted [or] I posted, it doesn’t really matter at this point.”




					pagesix.com
				




So she had a social media team before she even got on the show? Girl bye. How about some accountability for your stupid behavior…and she brought her black friend on. Smdh. Good riddance.


----------



## swags

Go away Jennie! Nobody liked you before, they certainly won’t like you now. 
Hope she doesn’t beat up Duy in anger!


----------



## TC1

It was her "team" but she still agrees with the "hurtful" posts. Bye Felicia  I hope their Chiropractic business suffers too...
Publicly trying to shame racist behaviour on TV when her FB looked like that? Awful.


----------



## Lavendera

There’s not much about this SLC series that’s enjoyable, imo. Listening to Jen scream and carry on is awful and most of the show is annoying. There aren’t any elevated, fun or charming moments. All the Housewives shows have deteriorated, but this one is really unpleasant.


----------



## purseinsanity

All of these shows are starting to bore me.  I feel like Bravo had their heyday.  I am usually behind on most of these shows (many seem to feature downright criminals) and couldn't even bring myself to watch Vanderpump Rules or Million Dollar Listing.  It's the same stuff over and over.  Bo-ring.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lavendera said:


> There’s not much about this SLC series that’s enjoyable, imo. Listening to Jen scream and carry on is awful and most of the show is annoying. There aren’t any elevated, fun or charming moments. All the Housewives shows have deteriorated, but this one is really unpleasant.




I agree! I’ve completely stopped watching the OC franchise, i find their behavior vile and disgusting! The hatefulness between grown women isn’t fun to watch! 

SLC has ONE redeeming feature and that is Heather!!! She is so much fun to watch!!!!


----------



## swags

Last week Jennie said she thought she was speaking out against violence. This week it was her team? Please. Why would she have had a team well before Housewives? She doesn’t work and is clearly not a very good mother. Team my ass.


----------



## TC1

She had posted right before the reunion was filmed that she couldn't wait to see people "accountable for their actions"   I'm sad this all came out afterwards.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mary needs to go.. last night's episode was shameful..


----------



## TC1

Mary should have just said... "I'm not real friends with you, we are paid to hang out together" there, done. I cannot stand Jennie. And her husband on therapy, "Never done it, never will" just shows what a close minded a-hole he is too.


----------



## Abba13

Too many women on these shows read something into nothing....misunderstand on purpose.....share a story but conveniently leave out info.....etc......all to keep themselves relevant at the risk of their reputations.  Say what you will about Jennie but she hasn't done this.  Lisa has, Mary has.  Although both would disagree.


----------



## TC1

Abba13 said:


> Too many women on these shows read something into nothing....misunderstand on purpose.....share a story but conveniently leave out info.....etc......all to keep themselves relevant at the risk of their reputations.  Say what you will about Jennie but she hasn't done this.  Lisa has, Mary has.  Although both would disagree.


Jennie was the one that told Jen about Meredith hiring a private investigator IIRC She was also happy to call Jen a criminal at the dinner in Vail and then later deny it. They haven't aired as much of the backstabbing that Jennie has done. 
But again, they are supposed to create drama. For filming.


----------



## chowlover2

So who watched last night? The most interesting thing was afterwards Meredith was on WWHL. Barely recognizable with all the plastic surgery. She now has cat eyes and way over filled chipmunk cheeks.

I hope Mary isn't coming back, she has no reason to be there. Oddly I really liked Jen Shah last night. No fights with any of the girls, a nice respite. When she came downstairs with the maracas she sounded like Charo. ( that is from my youth watching Merv Griffith when I came home from school ). So here's hoping Jen is not the crook we think she is. I still love Heather and Whitney, but after last night Lisa and Meredith can head out the door with Mary and Jennie.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## TC1

I saw some comments on her face. I heard that her one eye was nearly closed the whole time. Yikes.


----------



## purseinsanity

I can't even recognize Meredith.  Maybe she wanted to make sure she's not mistaken for Lisa any more?


----------



## swags

I disliked Jennie before it was cool so I guess I have something in common with crazy Mary.
Loved the hot mic rant! I saved the episode at the end so I could rewind it this week if I need a little pick me up. But now I kind of want to check out Scaredith on WWHL- yikes!


----------



## TC1

I think Lisa looks great though. She's had some tweaks but still looks great. Meredith has had SO MUCH done in the last 2 years it's crazy. The way she speaks is even a bit of a slur with the overdone injections.


----------



## TC1

LOL....sure girl, when you rely on your filtered IG posts to recognize yourself...it's bad.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> LOL....sure girl, when you rely on your filtered IG posts to recognize yourself...it's bad.
> View attachment 5314461


Hmmm...was it anaphylaxis Meredith?  Angioedema??  WTH causes your face to swell to where you're unrecognizable?


----------



## purseinsanity

Maybe Meredith has decided to disengage from her former face.


----------



## chowlover2

If Meredith dyed her hair blonde, I think she would look more like Heather than Lisa. How do you even have the guts to go on TV looking like that?


----------



## rockhollow

For a second I though it was the lady from the Dallas housewives.

Well in true housewife style, sit down dinner are the time to start throwing the tea.
My girls, the blue eyes bandits, as usual, know how to stir to pot. Heather didn't have to go after Mary about Jennie. Mary had pretty clearly said how she felt about Jennie, and was all fired up, so Heather knew she's get Mary even more worked up and explode. And Whitney was poking all the hot spots in the conversations, keeping some of the ladies on high.

I did think it was unfair to again challenge Meredith about her father. After seeing her blown up earlier about talk about her father, they should have been a bit more sensitive, but they all were worked up at the dinner.

More crying by Lisa and no tears. The off camera rant was pretty harsh - that was friendship breaking talk Lisa was doing.


----------



## Coco.lover

_catching up and Mary is such a bully. Don’t understand why Meredith is close to her. Im in the vail episode _


----------



## Swanky

Wow, a lot in that episode!  But that church scene!


----------



## TC1

I've seen multiple people report that Mary's church has been boarded up for months with no signs of re-open.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, the church scene was pretty wild.
Interesting to hear that was the first service in over a year. Has Mary been doing zoom church?
Not exactly a large congregation - it looked like there were more people on the stage then in the crowd.
And I had to laugh at the testimonial that woman was giving saying that Mary was her best friend and the best dresser  
Every time the camera went to Robert Jr, he looks so uncomfortable.

I guess that Meredith hasn't heard the ranting by Lisa yet at the end of last episode.

Again, not sure what Whitney is fishing for from Meredith with regards to her father. Meredith does not need to tell the other ladies how she spent her time with family.
And obviously Whit was very drunk and doesn't even remember what Meredith was saying to her that evening. Meredith did not mention Whit's dad substance abuse, and good of production to reshow the clip to back her up.
I usually like Whit, but not here.


----------



## rockhollow

I am kind of surprised how little talk there is amongst the ladies about Jenn Shah.
I thought they would discuss it more like the housewives in BH did about Erika.
It was a pretty hot topic a few weeks ago when Jen got arrested.

 I also thought there would have been some talk about the diamond snowflake necklaces that Jen gave them. Jenn did make a big deal about buying them on a previous episode.
Jen should have returned them and gave the funds to her mom towards the money the mom is giving up to fund Jen's legal team.
I was confused by Jen's meeting with her lawyer. They didn't really say anything. Or many she wanted to get a dig out at Stewart and it does sound like he's going for a deal.
At least we get to see Jenn finally moving out of the large rental chalet, but no mention of where she's going - back to her real house?


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe Meredith has decided to disengage from her former face.


I don't want to admit how much I like your post.  I don't like to judge bodily features, I stick to character.  HOWEVER!  Yes!  I laughed......still chuckling.  Terrible....AGH!......too funny.....don't tell anyone!  I feel guilty as I continue to chuckle.  You hit my funny bone!


----------



## millivanilli

Kudos to Whitney who and showed everybody how to handle things with style and elegance.

just watching the new episode.

Question: these moments, that Lisa experienced with little outbursts from Meredith- another show? My language skills suffer? I was dreaming? Different location? The synced those moment wrong?

WHAT da f is happening!?

Question 3: such a smnmall crowd and yet such craziness at church? I even don't know which scene is wilder. That's trashTVgold.


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> LOL....sure girl, when you rely on your filtered IG posts to recognize yourself...it's bad.
> View attachment 5314461


lucky me recognizing people by their voice. Otherwise I would have been lost.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> I don't want to admit how much I like your post.  I don't like to judge bodily features, I stick to character.  HOWEVER!  Yes!  I laughed......still chuckling.  Terrible....AGH!......too funny.....don't tell anyone!  I feel guilty as I continue to chuckle.  You hit my funny bone!


Awww thanks!  If I can make at least one person a day smile or laugh, I count that as a win!


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> Awww thanks!  If I can make at least one person a day smile or laugh, I count that as a win!


Don't know how many come here but I'm guessing you made hundreds if not more laugh/smile. You filled your quota for the rest of the year(s).


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Don't know how many come here but I'm guessing you made hundreds if not more laugh/smile. You filled your quota for the rest of the year(s).


You are too kind!


----------



## swags

Not a Meredith fan but I don’t understand Whitney demanding to know when her dad’s memorial was. 
Not a Lisa Barlow fan but cracked up at her yelling and stomping around in her bra with flat tummy. She knew she looked good.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Not a Meredith fan but I don’t understand Whitney demanding to know when her dad’s memorial was.
> Not a Lisa Barlow fan but cracked up at her yelling and stomping around in her bra with flat tummy. She knew she looked good.


How does Lisa look like that eating only fast food?!!?


----------



## rockhollow

From over on redit.
So Lisa was fully aware that she was being taped during her barrage against Meredith. Some one from production was in the bathroom with her. Why didn't she ask him to remove the mike?


----------



## TC1

I saw Whitney on WWHL and she said the same thing. There was a producer in the bathroom with her, it wasn't a "hot-mic" moment.


----------



## september1985

Mary never looks put together. she has an entire room filled with one of kind luxury and couture pieces and manages to always look homely.


----------



## Swanky

purseinsanity said:


> How does Lisa look like that eating only fast food?!!?


She likely does that for the cameras so people can shower with that attention
“How do you stay skinny eating everything you want?!”


----------



## buzzytoes

Lisa Barlow was filming at my friend's job this week. Her tequila company is wanting my friend's job to make some tequila infused drinks or something. She refused to sign the NDA so she shut her door to her office, and said it didn't stop Lisa's team from coming in saying "Lisa Barlow needs an iPhone charger."  Like you needed to use her entire name??


----------



## limom

Is there still money to be made in celebrities vodka?


----------



## Abba13

I know there must be a great deal of evidence against Jenn and if she is guilty then she has to serve her time.  But my gut is saying.....'not so fast'.....'don't judge too quickly.'  Anyone else wondering if too many have jumped to 'she's guilty' too quickly?  My first instinct was exactly that.....she Must be guilty.  Don't think so much anymore.  Can't explain why.


----------



## swags

Whitney is the grossest thing. I know she thinks she’s hot but her fake sexy scene was nothing but cringe. 
I am not a Mary fan but I like that she won’t give Jennie the time of day. Jennie looked like an idiot fighting with herself.


----------



## limom

This epi was lackluster compared to the crazy of the entire season, imho.
Why does Andy keep on asking why people are not as mad with Jen as Erika?
It is obvious ‍for fook sake.


----------



## bagshopr

The finale was boring. More of the same fights that we've seen throughout the season. I'm not sure I will watch this one next season. 
 And it looks like three part reunion shows are the norm now.


----------



## limom

bagshopr said:


> The finale was boring. More of the same fights that we've seen throughout the season. I'm not sure I will watch this one next season.
> And it looks like three part reunion shows are the norm now.


When it is not 4!
The normalization of displaying bad behaviors is wild.
I understand why Mary would not go to the reunion.
For what?


----------



## haute okole

limom said:


> When it is not 4!
> The normalization of displaying bad behaviors is wild.
> I understand why Mary would not go to the reunion.
> For what?


I just binge watched this show this weekend for the first time and last.  Mary was funny as heck, she made the show for me.  As for Jenny, bye girl.  Whitney, ewww, do some lunges or cover up your wretched tatted up little girl self.  Meredith and Lisa, hmmm, don’t understand them and their storylines.  Jen, her fear is real and should be.  I can’t imagine the show without Mary or Jen, they cracked me up.


----------



## rockhollow

not a Mary fan, but I can sure see why she'd leave Lisa's party.
Who wants to talk to an overly drunk Whitney, and I just don't even know what was up with Jennie.
First she eavesdrops on Whit and Mary's conversation, and then just goes crazy on Mary.
And on a funny note, Mary looked like she had 3 outfits on a one time at the party -


----------



## TC1

^^ Jennie popping up for camera time slurring her *attempted* insults. I realize it's a speech impediment..but it makes me cringe when she yells.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Whitney is the grossest thing. I know she thinks she’s hot but her fake sexy scene was nothing but cringe.
> I am not a Mary fan but I like that she won’t give Jennie the time of day. Jennie looked like an idiot fighting with herself.


I never understand why producers think we want to see their "sexy time" set ups.  I never need to see Whitney's a$$ or boobs ever.  Or Tamra's.  Or Adriana's.  Or Larsa's.  Or Vicky's.  Or on and on and on.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> I never understand why producers think we want to see their "sexy time" set ups.  I never need to see Whitney's a$$ or boobs ever.  Or Tamra's.  Or Adriana's.  Or Larsa's.  Or Vicky's.  Or on and on and on.


I feel like the producers are messing with the cast and having a laugh at their expense but the viewers are the ones who pay for it.  Like they know Whitney and Tamra Judge think they are hot and the producers are like “we’ll show them” but they need to stop repulsing they viewers!


----------



## Swanky

I think Tamra and Whitney look great!  But I think they're missing their market, predominately women watch, right? lol
I'm not watching Housewives for T&A even if they're in great shape!


----------



## swags

Swanky said:


> I think Tamra and Whitney look great!  But I think they're missing their market, predominately women watch, right? lol
> I'm not watching Housewives for T&A even if they're in great shape!


I do think Whitney is pretty. You’re right though, I think my real gripe is that I don’t want to see housewives butt cheeks on tv.


----------



## swags

The reunion looks are wretched. 
Too bad they didn’t edit Jennie out after her firing.


----------



## lulilu

I don't see how Jennie could be edited out.  They'd have to reshoot it.


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> The reunion looks are wretched.
> Too bad they didn’t edit Jennie out after her firing.


why was she fired? We don't get that much information over here.


----------



## rockhollow

At least Bravo put up the caption at the beginning of the reunion saying that the Jennie info had not come out yet when they shot the reunion show. As mentioned, I doubt they would want to reshoot the reunion.

I'm glad they didn't have too much about Mary, with her not being there to defend herself.

Good to see them going at Lisa. She did some really shady things this season.
She wasn't able to justify them and tried for crocodile tears, but that wasn't working.

Didn't really like any of the reunion looks - the feathered outfit were the worst.


----------



## rockhollow

millivanilli said:


> why was she fired? We don't get that much information over here.



What they’re saying: “Bravo has ceased filming with Jennie Nguyen and she will no longer be a cast member on ‘The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City,’” Bravo posted on its Instagram.



“We recognize we failed to take appropriate action once her offensive social media posts were brought to our attention. Moving forward, we will work to improve our processes to ensure we make better informed and more thoughtful casting decisions.”
Details: Per Fox News, fans discovered posts where Nguyen appeared to advocate for violence against protesters during the racial justice protests in 2020.


“Nguyen shared and reposted memes, photos, and statements that many considered to be anti-Black, pro-police, and blatantly racist,” according to The Daily Beast.
“Real Housewives of Salt Lake City” stars Heather Gay, Whitney Rose, Meredith Marks and Jen Shah all unfollowed Nguyen and condemned the posts.


----------



## millivanilli

rockhollow said:


> What they’re saying: “Bravo has ceased filming with Jennie Nguyen and she will no longer be a cast member on ‘The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City,’” Bravo posted on its Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> “We recognize we failed to take appropriate action once her offensive social media posts were brought to our attention. Moving forward, we will work to improve our processes to ensure we make better informed and more thoughtful casting decisions.”
> Details: Per Fox News, fans discovered posts where Nguyen appeared to advocate for violence against protesters during the racial justice protests in 2020.
> 
> 
> “Nguyen shared and reposted memes, photos, and statements that many considered to be anti-Black, pro-police, and blatantly racist,” according to The Daily Beast.
> “Real Housewives of Salt Lake City” stars Heather Gay, Whitney Rose, Meredith Marks and Jen Shah all unfollowed Nguyen and condemned the posts.


thank you dear! Ok, I see why they fired her.


----------



## TC1

Comments that didn't age well... Andy "Mary said she didn't think Black people are capable of being racist" Jennie "ANYONE is capable of being racist"
Ahhh, the editors made sure that gem was in there...


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Comments that didn't age well... Andy "Mary said she didn't think Black people are capable of being racist" Jennie "ANYONE is capable of being racist"
> Ahhh, the editors made sure that gem was in there...


Not to defend Jennie, but I've heard some pretty racist stuff coming out of the mouths of people of many races, sometimes directed at me.  Just because someone is a POC doesn't mean that they're not racist or is morally better than a white person.  Mary sounded pretty da*m racist against Mexicans and Asians as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Not to defend Jennie, but I've heard some pretty racist stuff coming out of the mouths of people of many races, sometimes directed at me.  Just because someone is a POC doesn't mean that they're not racist or is morally better than a white person.  Mary sounded pretty da*m racist against Mexicans and Asians as far as I'm concerned.


Oh, I agree. Too bad Mary wasn't there to dig her own hole. Andy was just relaying what she told him on the phone after he asked her a few questions.
There are receipts on Jennie's behavior...
ETA I thought it was a bit of a stretch to say that when Heather told Jennie she looked like an Anime character, that was racist. Should she have said.. "you look like someone doing a cosplay" sure..but i don't think there was any malice behind that.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Oh, I agree. Too bad Mary wasn't there to dig her own hole. Andy was just relaying what she told him on the phone after he asked her a few questions.
> There are receipts on Jennie's behavior...
> ETA I thought it was a bit of a stretch to say that when Heather told Jennie she looked like an Anime character, that was racist. Should she have said.. "you look like someone doing a cosplay" sure..but i don't think there was any malice behind that.


Yep, ITA.  I think Mary and Jennie (both POCs!) are racist.  I also think that we've been so overly sensitized that anything can be misconstrued as "racist".


----------



## Abba13

purseinsanity said:


> Not to defend Jennie, but I've heard some pretty racist stuff coming out of the mouths of people of many races, sometimes directed at me.  Just because someone is a POC doesn't mean that they're not racist or is morally better than a white person.  Mary sounded pretty da*m racist against Mexicans and Asians as far as I'm concerned.


Every race has racists.  It's nothing new.  It's been going on for centuries.  Ignorance is the culprit.


----------



## purseinsanity

Abba13 said:


> Every race has racists.  It's nothing new.  It's been going on for centuries.  Ignorance is the culprit.


Yep.  Mary's claim that black people can't be racist is ridiculous IMO.  She leads the charge.


----------



## swags

Bravo needs to go back to the 2 part reunion. They could cut pout showing the highlights if the house kids. i did not need to see Jennies obnoxious brt daughter again.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Mary's claim that black people can't be racist is ridiculous IMO.  She leads the charge.


Was she referring to institutionalized racism in USA?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Was she referring to institutionalized racism in USA?


The way I understood it, Andy asked her about her statements regarding "Mexican thugs" and "slanty eyes" and she claimed Black people can't be racist.


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> Bravo needs to go back to the 2 part reunion. They could cut pout showing the highlights if the house kids. i did not need to see Jennies obnoxious brt daughter again.


I skipped that  part but had that look on my face:


----------



## rockhollow

Another episode of Lisa crying without any tears. At least when Meredith cried she needed a tissue.
And I didn't believe any of Lisa's excuses for terrible rant she had against Meredith.


----------



## bisbee

Most of what comes out of Lisa’s mouth is how fair and wonderful she is and how everyone is against her.  I think Meredith is well rid of her…she isn’t a good friend at all (not that Meredith wins any awards in that department).  Those were extremely vile things she said.


----------



## TC1

Lisa is trying to justify her rant because she "heard" that Meredith was talking crap our her house renovation?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm glad to see all the ladies going for Lisa - it good to see her get called out on her actions this season. 
I think that usually if Lisa doesn't like when things don't go her way, she dashes off, and she's not able to at the reunion.

I also  glad we don't have to hear too much from Jennie in light of being fired from the show.

i know that Jen Shah won't be able to say anything about it, but wonder if she already knew that the assistant had changed his plea.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Lisa is trying to justify her rant because she "heard" that Meredith was talking crap our her house renovation?


She also made some stupid excuse when Meredith was upset about Jen Shah talking negatively about Brooks.  Lisa equated it to something stupid about how someone said something when her child was young.  I can't remember the exact scene but Lisa's excuses are pretty lame.


----------



## TC1

Lisa shared screenshots. She did text Meredith after she said she was in "immense pain" and asked if there was anything she could do..and that she was there for her. She also shared the texts she sent to Heather. One before her dad passed asking if he was feeling better and one after he passed saying she was sorry to hear.


----------



## swags

Free Jen Shah merchandise 








						RHOSLC’s Jen Shah Faces Backlash After Launching “FreeJenShah” Merch, Meredith Reacts Plus Price of Merch
					

Fans are slamming Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star Jen Shah for being “tone-deaf” after launching a new merch line of clothing profiting off of her




					realityblurb.com


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Free Jen Shah merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOSLC’s Jen Shah Faces Backlash After Launching “FreeJenShah” Merch, Meredith Reacts Plus Price of Merch
> 
> 
> Fans are slamming Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star Jen Shah for being “tone-deaf” after launching a new merch line of clothing profiting off of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realityblurb.com


Shah-ameless.


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> Free Jen Shah merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOSLC’s Jen Shah Faces Backlash After Launching “FreeJenShah” Merch, Meredith Reacts Plus Price of Merch
> 
> 
> Fans are slamming Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star Jen Shah for being “tone-deaf” after launching a new merch line of clothing profiting off of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realityblurb.com


Who on Earth told her this was a good idea?!


----------



## TC1

LOL as if you're going to give your personal information and CC info for someone facing 50 years for selling that exact info


----------



## chowlover2

I truly hope Jen is not guilty of the charges brought against her. I love her outrageous costumes and lifestyle. She makes the show for me. No one else comes close. I'm glad to see Jennie & Mary gone, they added absolutely nothing. Heather and Whitney are my favs still, but I don't think I will watch for them or the rest of the cast. A lot depends on new cast members, but my hopes for that are not high.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I truly hope Jen is not guilty of the charges brought against her. I love her outrageous costumes and lifestyle. She makes the show for me. No one else comes close. I'm glad to see Jennie & Mary gone, they added absolutely nothing. Heather and Whitney are my favs still, but I don't think I will watch for them or the rest of the cast. A lot depends on new cast members, but my hopes for that are not high.


It does not look good for Jen, too bad as she really is reality TV gold.


----------



## millivanilli

limom said:


> It does not look good for Jen, too bad as she really is reality TV gold.


wasn't date set for today?


----------



## TC1

millivanilli said:


> wasn't date set for today?


Pretty sure it was announced awhile ago it's been pushed


----------



## millivanilli

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure it was announced awhile ago it's been pushed


thank you! Won't get that much intel over here, so I need to ask and ask and ask


----------



## acrowcounted

Jen Shah Pleads Guitly!








						RHOSLC Star Jen Shah Pleads Guilty to Telemarketing Fraud, Faces Up to 14 Years Behind Bars
					

'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah is pleading guilty to fraud after being accused of running a telemarketing scheme.




					realityblurb.com


----------



## jaskg144

acrowcounted said:


> Jen Shah Pleads Guitly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RHOSLC Star Jen Shah Pleads Guilty to Telemarketing Fraud, Faces Up to 14 Years Behind Bars
> 
> 
> 'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah is pleading guilty to fraud after being accused of running a telemarketing scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realityblurb.com



 I just saw this too!

Are we thinking she will actually be going to jail....? It didn't seem like a possibility before but now I'm thinking it is.


----------



## acrowcounted

jaskg144 said:


> I just saw this too!
> 
> Are we thinking she will actually be going to jail....? It didn't seem like a possibility before but now I'm thinking it is.


It’s likely she’ll get 14 years prison time.


----------



## acrowcounted

The judge isn’t bound to sentencing based on the plea deal but Jen has agreed not to appeal if the sentence is under 14 years. He also said they no longer have a parole system (if I’m reading this correctly).


----------



## Mrs.Z

Wow, she’s garbage, lying and lying and lying and her husband probably knew too.


----------



## Swanky

What a miserable POS.  All the lies, money and time wasted.


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m not a lawyer but just trying to understand this. Sounds like at best she can have her sentence reduced by 54 days per year for perfect behavior, which is a bit less than 15%. So if she gets her max of 14 years, she won’t get out in under 11.5 years.


----------



## jaskg144

It is absolutely crazy to me that this all happened, it must feel so surreal for the other RHOSLC ladies. It's so crazy that the woman we have seen on our TV screens could be going to jail for more than a decade after we have just seen her on the last season. If she hadn't taken part in RHOSLC, do you all think this would have turned out this way? Or just carried on secretly without anyone knowing? Also... do we think that she has the $15m dollars? (the 9m in restitution and the 6m she is forfeiting).... I thought she was having to move to even fight the case?


----------



## lulilu

jaskg144 said:


> It is absolutely crazy to me that this all happened, it must feel so surreal for the other RHOSLC ladies. It's so crazy that the woman we have seen on our TV screens could be going to jail for more than a decade after we have just seen her on the last season. If she hadn't taken part in RHOSLC, do you all think this would have turned out this way? Or just carried on secretly without anyone knowing?


She was under investigation long before show started filming.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, there must have been a strong case against Jen if she has accepted a 'guilty' plea.
And we have seen, there is no secrets to to kept if you go on a reality show. 
She was scamming people long before she started on the show, and must have been very delusional if she thought it would never come out.
My heart goes out to all those poor people (and from the sounds of it, lots of seniors) that were scammed by Jen and her company.
She did the crime, now she'll have to do the time. Sadly, I doubt her victims will ever see any funds, just like with Erika's victims.


----------



## TC1

Thinking back to last season when she threw constant temper tantrums because she was "totally innocent" and "would never do that" Gross. I hope they go easier on Stu Chains..because you know it's HER company and she not only approved everything, but lied, for months. He plead guilty right from the start.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Well Stu threw her under the bus and had the receipts to prove it, remember he took a deal many months ago.


----------



## millivanilli

urghhhhhhhhhhhh... grosss!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## TC1

I hope her time in the slammer is Shah-Mazing


----------



## Mrs.Z

And……Bravo…..they are gross for giving this woman a platform to lie and lie and lie and bully her castmates for questioning her and their friendship ….I know they think it’s “great TV” but honestly they need to do better


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I hope her time in the slammer is Shah-Mazing


I was kind of Shah-cked when I heard about this today.


----------



## meazar

Rumor has it they just finished filming the new season.  Guess she wanted to get her last season of “fame” before the plea deal!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bravo is disgusting that they keep giving these criminals not only a platform, but that they all seem to be some of Andy's favorites!  Teresa, Erika, and Jen?  Andy Cohen, shame on you.


----------



## TC1

New season started last night. So odd to see them all defending Jenn knowing 6 weeks after this she changes her plea to guilty. 
Meredith still doing the most. At least no sighting of her kids yet, she said they have moved out.


----------



## lulilu

I still can't tell them apart.


----------



## TC1

Looked to me like Meredith had some more work done...perhaps she got new boobs, since her husband couldn't stop talking about Whitney's


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> I still can't tell them apart.


Lisa and Meredith? HA! me, too!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Looked to me like Meredith had some more work done...perhaps she got new boobs, since her husband couldn't stop talking about Whitney's


Meredith looked like she had a lot of work done and it wasn’t good, she looked sooooo matronly with those giant boobs!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m kind of disgusted I watched this.  Watching Criminal Shah whine about how nothing is her fault when we all knew she was guilty as hell, and then watching everyone support the Criminal like she’s a victim……grossssss! Watching Criminal Shah complain about her 4,000 sq ft home …..ok girl, prison cells are small.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I still can't tell them apart.


Me either!


----------



## chowlover2

millivanilli said:


> Lisa and Meredith? HA! me, too!


Me too!


----------



## rockhollow

Wow, at the change in Meredith's face - she sure had lots of work done. And from the full frontal exposure of her breasts, looks like she finally has had lots of work there too!

Jenn Shah was hard to take - all that crying about how innocent she is and how hard done she is.
We know that she has pleaded guilty so not so innocent.

Looks like it going to be a season of Lisa vs Meredith.

Also looks like Whitney has also had lots done to her face. I wonder if we'll hear anything about her business - last season she invested all their funds in it. But now is her storyline going to be about the church?


----------



## bagshopr

This is a boring franchise. I can't believe we are supposed to feel sorry for Jenn Shah. They didn't mention Mary at all, did she get fired?


----------



## Swanky

millivanilli said:


> Lisa and Meredith? HA! me, too!


SAMMMME!!! lol
I still like Whitney and Heather, I think Whitneys work on her face is done so well, she's so cute imo
I cannot listen to Jenn cry about leaving her 9k sq ft Barbie dream house for her 4500 sq ft home with a "normal closet" and downsizing her Shah Squad


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> This is a boring franchise. I can't believe we are supposed to feel sorry for Jenn Shah. They didn't mention Mary at all, did she get fired?


She was a no show at the reunion last year. Her contract was not renewed.


----------



## rockhollow

How about a new show - The Criminals of the Housewives


----------



## swags

I found Jen discussing her so called downsizing pretty terrible when I thought of the elderly people she duped out of their money.
Shes stupid too. All that money and it’s been one oversized rental after another.


----------



## bagshopr

swags said:


> I found Jen discussing her so called downsizing pretty terrible when I thought of the elderly people she duped out of their money.
> Shes stupid too. All that money and it’s been one oversized rental after another.


And how about spending all that money on Coach's party, when last season she was taking her mother's retirement savings for her legal fees?


----------



## lulilu

bagshopr said:


> And how about spending all that money on Coach's party, when last season she was taking her mother's retirement savings for her legal fees?


Someone posted that the party giver made the party for free, in exchange for the opportunity to be on the show.  If so, Jen did not pay for it.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> How about a new show - The Criminals of the Housewives
> 
> View attachment 5620964


Those three egos??  No way in hell would that show last long at all.


----------



## LemonDrop

Downsizing is the first thing Erika on the BH franchise whined about.   She said she left her husband because he was cheating. But she really left because he stole money from his clients and she needed to distance her money from claims. The first thing she whined about was her closet size and that it was a only a 10,000K a month rental.  I guess this is how the rich attempt to receive sympathy from friends.


----------



## LemonDrop

As of this premier I can finally tell Lisa and Meredith apart. Meredith has had so much work done that she looks 15 years older than Lisa. To me Lisa looks 40 and Meredith looks 55.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> Downsizing is the first thing Erika on the BH franchise whined about.   She said she left her husband because he was cheating. But she really left because he stole money from his clients and she needed to distance her money from claims. The first thing she whined about was her closet size and that it was a only a 10,000K a month rental.  I guess this is how the rich attempt to receive sympathy from friends.


She always whined about driving a Range Rover, IIRC.


----------



## purseinsanity

LemonDrop said:


> As of this premier I can finally tell Lisa and Meredith apart. Meredith has had so much work done that she looks 15 years older than Lisa. To me Lisa looks 40 and Meredith looks 55.


I could always tell them apart because Meredith is always showing her boobs whereas Lisa's are always covered up.


----------



## Abba13

TC1 said:


> New season started last night. So odd to see them all defending Jenn knowing 6 weeks after this she changes her plea to guilty.
> Meredith still doing the most. At least no sighting of her kids yet, she said they have moved out.


I saw Whitney and Lisa on WWHL.  Both said they haven't been in touch since she plead guilty.  I feel so badly for Jen's children and husband who appeared to genuinely believe her.  And her mother!  A once proud mom now grieving which includes shame of her child's fall due to herself.  Can't imagine their hurt and shock when she decided to plead guilty.


----------



## rockhollow

I can understand her mother being surprised that Jenn pleaded guilty, but wonder about Coach Shah, hard to believe he didn't know how their luxurious lifestyle was funded. He was right there living this fancy lifestyle and is a smart man.


----------



## chaneljewel

rockhollow said:


> How about a new show - The Criminals of the Housewives
> 
> View attachment 5620964


It would be interesting to see which of the three wins the ego battle!!!   Having to listen to them whine about their innocence and how much they suffered.   Yuck!   All three deserve prison.  Shame they can’t be locked up together in solitary confinement so we don’t have to look or listen to their “pitiful me” stories!


----------



## TC1

I really hope this whole season isn't about "supposed rumours"   Last night's episode was so boring. Other than Lisa's Dior boots..nothing was noteworthy


----------



## millivanilli

what do " to cut a b*tch" mean?


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know how SLC is going to make a whole season, if this last episode is what they plan to spend the season on.
The ladies are just re-hashing last season, with all the screaming and yelling they are doing.
I can't image a worst way to spend a few days than with the ladies on this trip.

Not liking anything about Whitney this season. She does nothing but gossip and spread the rumours about the ladies, then lies about what she's been saying and wants everyone to feel sorry for her because she is going through trauma from her childhood.

Jen Shah should be happy they aren't going after her with all her false talk about how innocent she is.


----------



## swags

Cant these ladies have a party where they put on extra clothes? I’m tired of seeing them nearly naked. 
They could all use an acting class.


----------



## chowlover2

All I can say is Whitney has a banging body. In real life this Chowmom sides with the wife in doggie pj's


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I don't know how SLC is going to make a whole season, if this last episode is what they plan to spend the season on.
> The ladies are just re-hashing last season, with all the screaming and yelling they are doing.
> I can't image a worst way to spend a few days than with the ladies on this trip.
> 
> Not liking anything about Whitney this season. She does nothing but gossip and spread the rumours about the ladies, then lies about what she's been saying and wants everyone to feel sorry for her because she is going through trauma from her childhood.
> 
> Jen Shah should be happy they aren't going after her with all her false talk about how innocent she is.


I’m getting cynical because I put Whitney’s childhood trauma issue in the same category as Dorit’s (RHBH) home invasion for believability.  These things conveniently happen right before the seasons start and provide storylines.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> I’m getting cynical because I put Whitney’s childhood trauma issue in the same category as Dorit’s (RHBH) home invasion for believability.  These things conveniently happen right before the seasons start and provide storylines.


It's hard to trust or believe anything on these "reality" shows any more.


----------



## chowlover2

I am really curious about how much hard time Jen will get.


----------



## millivanilli

sgj99 said:


> I’m getting cynical because I put Whitney’s childhood trauma issue in the same category as Dorit’s (RHBH) home invasion for believability.  These things conveniently happen right before the seasons start and provide storylines.





purseinsanity said:


> It's hard to trust or believe anything on these "reality" shows any more.


As a survivor of massive abuse I have a REALLY hard time watching this. First of all I do remember those intrusions literally floating my brain and my mind and that time was horrifying, so I see a lot of me in Whitney in that " let's talk scene".

Second, I really really REALLY try to believe everybody who reports abuse, bc you wouldn't have thought when meeting me as a child.

But I can't help thinking........ it might be a good story line. So I am really fighting hard, bc I really do not want to become a bitter survive who doubts everything....


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> As a survivor of massive abuse I have a REALLY hard time watching this. First of all I do remember those intrusions literally floating my brain and my mind and that time was horrifying, so I see a lot of me in Whitney in that " let's talk scene".
> 
> Second, I really really REALLY try to believe everybody who reports abuse, bc you wouldn't have thought when meeting me as a child.
> 
> But I can't help thinking........ it might be a good story line. So I am really fighting hard, bc I really do not want to become a bitter survive who doubts everything....


I'm so sorry for what you went through!  If someone was to tell me they were abused in person, I always believe them.

It's the reality TV story lines I have trouble believing.  I've been extremely fortunate to not having experienced any kind of abuse, so I don't know how someone would react when finding out about it for the first time, especially if they'd blocked it out for years.  Would they get off the phone with their brother after finding out they'd been abused, and suddenly have a conversation with the TV crew in their home recording them telling their husband for the first time?  Then telling their friends and "cousins" for the first time later on?  I really don't know.  I just question the convenient timing.  Last year it was all about her beauty business, now not a peep about that.  Suddenly she's been on a healing journey and that comes out?  Also, good for her for trying to heal herself, but in the name of that vein, she sure stirs up a lot of $hit and throws everyone else under the bus.


----------



## sgj99

millivanilli said:


> As a survivor of massive abuse I have a REALLY hard time watching this. First of all I do remember those intrusions literally floating my brain and my mind and that time was horrifying, so I see a lot of me in Whitney in that " let's talk scene".
> 
> Second, I really really REALLY try to believe everybody who reports abuse, bc you wouldn't have thought when meeting me as a child.
> 
> But I can't help thinking........ it might be a good story line. So I am really fighting hard, bc I really do not want to become a bitter survive who doubts everything....


Its insulting to you and all abuse survivors to use this issue as a storyline.


----------



## millivanilli

sgj99 said:


> Its insulting to you and all abuse survivors to use this issue as a storyline.


it would be, so I am a little bit hesitant to doubt it, because this would be really nasty. 


purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sorry for what you went through!  If someone was to tell me they were abused in person, I always believe them.
> 
> It's the reality TV story lines I have trouble believing.  I've been extremely fortunate to not having experienced any kind of abuse, so I don't know how someone would react when finding out about it for the first time, especially if they'd blocked it out for years.  Would they get off the phone with their brother after finding out they'd been abused, and suddenly have a conversation with the TV crew in their home recording them telling their husband for the first time?  Then telling their friends and "cousins" for the first time later on?  I really don't know.  I just question the convenient timing.  Last year it was all about her beauty business, now not a peep about that.  Suddenly she's been on a healing journey and that comes out?  Also, good for her for trying to heal herself, but in the name of that vein, she sure stirs up a lot of $hit and throws everyone else under the bus.


hmmmmm. Surely I can not speak for everybody, but I was in a very dark place of shame and guilt. I doubted everything literally and I felt like...... "damaged goods" (you know like an apple that you buy and then you cut it and it has loads of worms in it? Like that, I can't express it any better in English. In my native language that expression makes sense).  I wanted to give my daughter in foster care bc. I thought that she'd be better off without me in her life and I really did want my husband to search for another wife. That said, literally, everybody who treated me (health professionals, ...) treated me like a raw egg and slowed things down, down, down. I spent years exercising methods to stay stable during high stress so that finally the therapist could start digging. Surely I would not have been able to attend a trip or go to work, because once your brain starts spitting out intel, you are flooded by intrusions that - at least in my case - tend to spiral up, but on the other hand: I am another person and that trip was "work", so I can't judge. She does remind me of that time when sitting down with her husband.


Sorry, I didn't want to make that about me, just pointing out, that as harsh as it sounds, I do not hope that she used it as a storyline, although I personally do wish her a safe childhood, so I'd be happy for her if her story is made up- problematic comment, I know.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> it would be, so I am a little bit hesitant to doubt it, because this would be really nasty.
> 
> hmmmmm. Surely I can not speak for everybody, but I was in a very dark place of shame and guilt. I doubted everything literally and I felt like...... "damaged goods" (you know like an apple that you buy and then you cut it and it has loads of worms in it? Like that, I can't express it any better in English. In my native language that expression makes sense).  I wanted to give my daughter in foster care bc. I thought that she'd be better off without me in her life and I really did want my husband to search for another wife. That said, literally, everybody who treated me (health professionals, ...) treated me like a raw egg and slowed things down, down, down. I spent years exercising methods to stay stable during high stress so that finally the therapist could start digging. Surely I would not have been able to attend a trip or go to work, because once your brain starts spitting out intel, you are flooded by intrusions that - at least in my case - tend to spiral up, but on the other hand: I am another person and that trip was "work", so I can't judge. She does remind me of that time when sitting down with her husband.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't want to make that about me, just pointing out, that as harsh as it sounds, I do not hope that she used it as a storyline, although I personally do wish her a safe childhood, so I'd be happy for her if her story is made up- problematic comment, I know.


Wow, that sounds very difficult.  I hope you're in a much better place now and on your way to healing.


----------



## swags

millivanilli said:


> it would be, so I am a little bit hesitant to doubt it, because this would be really nasty.
> 
> hmmmmm. Surely I can not speak for everybody, but I was in a very dark place of shame and guilt. I doubted everything literally and I felt like...... "damaged goods" (you know like an apple that you buy and then you cut it and it has loads of worms in it? Like that, I can't express it any better in English. In my native language that expression makes sense).  I wanted to give my daughter in foster care bc. I thought that she'd be better off without me in her life and I really did want my husband to search for another wife. That said, literally, everybody who treated me (health professionals, ...) treated me like a raw egg and slowed things down, down, down. I spent years exercising methods to stay stable during high stress so that finally the therapist could start digging. Surely I would not have been able to attend a trip or go to work, because once your brain starts spitting out intel, you are flooded by intrusions that - at least in my case - tend to spiral up, but on the other hand: I am another person and that trip was "work", so I can't judge. She does remind me of that time when sitting down with her husband.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't want to make that about me, just pointing out, that as harsh as it sounds, I do not hope that she used it as a storyline, although I personally do wish her a safe childhood, so I'd be happy for her if her story is made up- problematic comment, I know.


I hope you are doing better these days. I am sorry for what you went through. I’ve never been a fan of these situations as a storyline.  I do believe Whitney and feel bad for her. She’s always trying to be sexy. It’s hard to watch.


----------



## TC1

Jen Shah was uninvited to attend Bravo Con but showed up with Teddi Mellencamp anyway. I thought she wanted to spend time with her family?? LOL, nooo instead she's clinging to any ounce of reality TV "fame" she has.
I hate when these women keep saying "supposed" or "alleged" rumours. THAT'S what a rumour is. No need to add those words. Jesus.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Jen Shah was uninvited to attend Bravo Con but showed up with Teddi Mellencamp anyway. I thought she wanted to spend time with her family?? LOL, nooo instead she's clinging to any ounce of reality TV "fame" she has.
> I hate when these women keep saying "supposed" or "alleged" rumours. THAT'S what a rumour is. No need to add those words. Jesus.


I think Jen believes she will be like Teresa. Serve her time, get a check in episode with Coach Shah and return to filming.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I think Jen believes she will be like Teresa. Serve her time, get a check in episode with Coach Shah and return to filming.


Teresa served, what?  10 months?  Isn't Jenn Shah looking at 10 years+ ?


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Teresa served, what?  10 months?  Isn't Jenn Shah looking at 10 years+


I think Jen is delusional


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Jen Shah was uninvited to attend Bravo Con but showed up with Teddi Mellencamp anyway. I thought she wanted to spend time with her family?? LOL, nooo instead she's clinging to any ounce of reality TV "fame" she has.
> I hate when these women keep saying "supposed" or "alleged" rumours. THAT'S what a rumour is. No need to add those words. Jesus.


Isn't she supposed to be in prison? I thought she plead out already?


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Isn't she supposed to be in prison? I thought she plead out already?


I think she's awaiting her sentencing.


----------



## millivanilli

buzzytoes said:


> Isn't she supposed to be in prison? I thought she plead out already?


don't understand that, too.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Jen's sentencing is until March


----------



## rockhollow

I just don't like Whitney using her childhood traumas as a storyline in this situation. It's a serious situation and these frivolous housewife shows are not the right platform for this.
It's heartbreaking to hear how something like this has been for people here.


----------



## haute okole

I have zero doubt that Whitney is a survivor of abuse.  My husband is a psychiatrist that specializes in child psychiatry and I used to work in the family protection unit at the District Attorney’s office.  Whitney’s overt sexuality on television, the huge tattoos all over the body are tell tale signs for professionals of an adult sexual abuse survivor.  I do not believe for one minute that she has zero memory.  I think she has tremendous shame and failed to tell her current husband, friends etc. and this is her way of breaking the news and reaching for a storyline.  Again, shame on Bravo.  This is not aspirational girl friendships, pretty houses, charmed lives, amazing vacations.  Admittedly, I started watching for the legal drama, but this Whitney storyline is not and should not be entertainment, especially because Whitney’s motivation for exposing the abuse is not altruistic.  She is a misguided fame seeker.

BTW, Whitney’s husband is GROSS.  What husband would allow his wife look like a full on sex slave exhibitionist on national TV.  Sorry, that man is as abusive as a pimp.


----------



## millivanilli

haute okole said:


> BTW, Whitney’s husband is GROSS.  What husband would allow his wife look like a full on sex slave exhibitionist on national TV.  Sorry, that man is as abusive as a pimp.


Which again would be another argument for her not telling stories or making things up. The drama repeats itself in all shapes and colors, including the choice of partner. 

That said, I whish her all the best. I do like her a lot and wish her strength and stamina.


----------



## bisbee

I don’t like Whitney’s husband at all, but asking what husband would “allow” his wife to look like anything on TV is a very poor choice of words.  She is a grown woman and her decisions are her own.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she's making it up either, and without getting into my own personal experience, I do believe she may not remember the depth of her abuse, depending on her age it happened and other things.  Our brains are amazing, I can easily see that if she was abused very young or the method of abuse and by whom she hadn't recalled how bad it was until confirmed/confronted with it.
Her DH isn't my type but he seems to be a decent human, and as long as she loves him and he's not abusive then I'm not judging.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I agree a lot of her sexualized behavior makes sense for an abuse victim. And I thought her conversation with her husband was heartbreaking, the shame is profound. But this show is definitely not the place to work this through, she needs deep intensive therapy off camera.


----------



## TC1

I find it a little odd that her one brother that had filmed before (I can't recall, but they showed his pic) is now the one that is the abuser? and conveniently these 2 half siblings Whitney hardly remembers are the ones being filmed and told her about the abuse she had "no memory of" 
I dunno, reality TV attention brings out some odd ducks. I hope Whitney finds help, and not on TV. 
I had to agree with Heather that this whole trip was about Whitney, not Jenn. Based on the preview for next week they are bringing in some new HW's to stir the pot because these 4 are out of topics.


----------



## rockhollow

thanks for so many's insightful comments about Whitney.
All we all agree that the housewife show really is not the place for this kind of trauma. It's also not fair for Whitney to get so drunk and then try and discuss this with the other ladies, and get upset when she doesn't get the support she's looking for. She should be doing this in a private situation with professionals.
The weekend was supposed to be for Jenn.

Meredith keeps looking so different throughout the season, I guess her face is settling in.
She's a lawyer and knows that Jenn is not really facing up to the reality of her crimes. All her crying and moaning about how terrible it is isn't really working on anyone.


----------



## bagshopr

I can't believe that the other Housewives feel sorry for Jen, and we are supposed to feel sorry for her as well. I'm tired of her tears.


----------



## millivanilli

bagshopr said:


> I can't believe that the other Housewives feel sorry for Jen, and we are supposed to feel sorry for her as well. I'm tired of her tears.


me, too


That said:

HEATHER! What in three cocktail glasses names is . wrong. with. you. ?!
That was gaslighting at its finest and to say, that a person, going to court, to defend an - at this time alleged - fraud is experiencing  more devastating moments than the one being abused as a child and working through that betrayal?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT ON EARTH DID HAPPEN TO YOUR BRAIN?!

And listen, darling: at the very moment, when the person, the rumor is about decides to let the rumor go and to side with the person who brought it up because of your despicable behaviour, you should at least have noticed, that there was something major going on. 

Jeez. That woman. Really. I am all in for the more curvy girls bc I am one by myself, but no cake on the world would make up for this. 


The sister was very sweet, though. I liked her a lot, and I liked that she did not sugar coat anything.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> I don’t like Whitney’s husband at all, but asking what husband would “allow” his wife to look like anything on TV is a very poor choice of words.  She is a grown woman and her decisions are her own.


Plus, she seemed to drive that scene.  It looked like all her idea to me.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I find it a little odd that her one brother that had filmed before (I can't recall, but they showed his pic) is now the one that is the abuser? and conveniently these 2 half siblings Whitney hardly remembers are the ones being filmed and told her about the abuse she had "no memory of"
> I dunno, reality TV attention brings out some odd ducks. I hope Whitney finds help, and not on TV.
> I had to agree with Heather that this whole trip was about Whitney, not Jenn. Based on the preview for next week they are bringing in some new HW's to stir the pot because these 4 are out of topics.


I thought they just showed Will's picture when Whitney mentioned he'd said something about her situation.  I didn't take it as he was her abuser?


----------



## bisbee

purseinsanity said:


> I thought they just showed Will's picture when Whitney mentioned he'd said something about her situation.  I didn't take it as he was her abuser?


Agree…I could easily have missed it, but I don’t think her abuser was named.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

It was confusing but I think that Will is her brother from her mother’s side? The abuser would have to be someone connected to her father if these siblings were also involved…I was thinking it was her father or maybe an uncle etc.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I thought they just showed Will's picture when Whitney mentioned he'd said something about her situation.  I didn't take it as he was her abuser?


Thanks, I saw his pic up there quickly. Either way it's a bit misleading


----------



## sgj99

I hope Jenn does some hard time and not a slap on the wrist.


----------



## haute okole

bisbee said:


> I don’t like Whitney’s husband at all, but asking what husband would “allow” his wife to look like anything on TV is a very poor choice of words.  She is a grown woman and her decisions are her own.


True, that is a poor choice of words.  I feel so much empathy for Whitney and I see her as an adult victim of childhood molestation.  Displaying her overt sexuality was validation of love and approval by those adults who inappropriatly sexualized her as a child.  To this day, she demonstrates her love for her hubby, her fans, etc the only way she knows how to make people like her.  Any normal gentleman, in my opinion, would be protective of a previously sexually exploited loved one.  Now that he is aware of the extent of her injury, I hope he refuses to be complicit with Whitney exploiting her sexuality on national TV.  Whitney, in some respects, is not a grown woman, especially if she was sexually exploited. She needs much more self discovery and therapy to learn how to protect herself.   I have only seen a couple of shows and don’t know much about Whitney, but my first impression of her was that she was damaged precious little girl who does not belong on such an exploitive show.  Poor kid.


----------



## TC1

Angie Harrington was real thirsty to join this cast if her husband set up a fake 'shahexposed" IG account to troll the cast. Wow. Same level of cringe as Whitney and Justin's bedroom scene.


----------



## swags

I need Bravo to stop showing that awful Justin and Whitney scene. It’s gross. Angie’s husband is a disgusting pig. What kind of man creates fake SM accounts to troll women? Even the Brooks looked disgusted when he admitted to it  Whitney and Angie looked like idiots at that choir, whatever that was. Whitney is constantly trying to be sexy and it’s annoying as crap.


----------



## rockhollow

Justin has just completely lost the plot of life. How could he think that making that video ( and allowing it to be released on the internet) with Whitney could not have ramifications with his work life? And allowing her to spend their life saving on re-releasing her company - which seems to have faded into the background - we have not heard her even mention the company on the show. All the other ladies promote their products on this show, why not her?


----------



## TC1

They kind of seem to take turns bombarding us with plugs..initially it was Brooks Marks "athleisure" then Vida Tequila, then last season too much of Wild Rose beauty or whatever it's called..then some Beauty Lab mixed in.
Don't worry..I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we see Whitney half naked again. Seems she chose her trauma and Justin's job as her primary story lines this year.
It's all "rilly a big dill" to her


----------



## september1985

its hilarious (and hypocritical) how Jen calls out Angie by saying since her husband was trolling on a fake ig account, then Angie is associated since she is his other half -then Angie says is coach also responsible for what Jen is being accused of.


----------



## sgj99

I missed the interview with Whitney when she explained how/why Justin lost his job.  What did his employer actually say to him?  She was on WWHL and said in the long-term it was a great thing (yeah, right).  And yes, please stop showing that video!  It makes me cringe.


----------



## bagshopr

sgj99 said:


> I missed the interview with Whitney when she explained how/why Justin lost his job.  What did his employer actually say to him?  She was on WWHL and said in the long-term it was a great thing (yeah, right).  And yes, please stop showing that video!  It makes me cringe.


In last week's episode, she explained that he had lost his job because her Wild Rose beauty company was in conflict with his company, which sells personal care products.


----------



## lulilu

bagshopr said:


> In last week's episode, she explained that he had lost his job because her Wild Rose beauty company was in conflict with his company, which sells personal care products.


I thought it was that disgusting paint scene.


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> In last week's episode, she explained that he had lost his job because her Wild Rose beauty company was in conflict with his company, which sells personal care products.


I'm pretty sure it because of the bedroom scene.. but I believe what Justin said was that Whitney "being in the public eye was a conflict of interest" He did say on WWHL that he was "sitting on a non-compete" at the moment.


----------



## haute okole

I stopped watching the show because I could not get behind a storyline in which childhood molestation is a considered entertaining, and middle aged women of G@D calling each other who£e$.  On top of that, what is with the horse caca that Whitney is feeding that her soft core porn did not get her old man fired.  Really?  I would rather watch Bachelor in Paradise, and that is scraping the bottom of the barrel.  However, I will keep reading your commentary because I would miss you ladies.  BTW, Jen will be sentenced on 11/28.  Press is reporting that when she plead guilty she agreed with the sentencing guidelines of up to 14 years in prison.


----------



## lulilu

No question in my mind it was Whitney and her stripper pole performances and that awful paint scene that got her DH fired.
It has become difficult to watch, I agree.  So much circular arguing.  Nothing proceeds. And the new women, especially the blonde with the fat husband, do nothing for me.  His "finsta"  (never heard that term before) was unforgivable IMHO.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> I stopped watching the show because I could not get behind a storyline in which childhood molestation is a considered entertaining, and middle aged women of G@D calling each other who£e$.  On top of that, what is with the horse caca that Whitney is feeding that her soft core porn did not get her old man fired.  Really?  I would rather watch Bachelor in Paradise, and that is scraping the bottom of the barrel.  However, I will keep reading your commentary because I would miss you ladies.  BTW, Jen will be sentenced on 11/28.  Press is reporting that when she plead guilty she agreed with the sentencing guidelines of up to 14 years in prison.


Just a question. Do we know Whitney's "trauma" (her word, continuously) was of a sexual nature? There hasn't been any clarity..which is why I think it's horrible to bring a "trauma" on to TV when you aren't really addressing anything.


----------



## haute okole

TC1 said:


> Just a question. Do we know Whitney's "trauma" (her word, continuously) was of a sexual nature? There hasn't been any clarity..which is why I think it's horrible to bring a "trauma" on to TV when you aren't really addressing anything.


Oh!  Maybe I am jumping to conclusions, but I could have sworn that she communicated that her trauma was sexual in nature.  When I was watching the show, my hubby and I, both of us have experience working with childhood molestation survivors, could see the tell tale signs in Whitney.  To us, it was sadly so obvious.  Her husband may be a nice person, but she picked the wrong partner if she truly wants to heal from her wounds of being exploited sexually.  Her exploitation continues, but her husband and she are now partners in crime, on national TV.


----------



## TC1

haute okole said:


> Oh!  Maybe I am jumping to conclusions, but I could have sworn that she communicated that her trauma was sexual in nature.  When I was watching the show, my hubby and I, both of us have experience working with childhood molestation survivors, could see the tell tale signs in Whitney.  To us, it was sadly so obvious.  Her husband may be a nice person, but she picked the wrong partner if she truly wants to heal from her wounds of being exploited sexually.  Her exploitation continues, but her husband and she are now partners in crime, on national TV.


I agree..I was waiting for some clarity on the "trauma" because she said she spoke to her step siblings but not her other brother..and no mention of the father she tried to help in previous seasons. It was just a little foggy for my liking to trot out on national TV


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another who thinks that something as serious as sexual abuse shouldn't be a topic for these housewife shows.
But agree, that Whitney hasn't really said what kind of abuse it was.
And it was so inappropriate for Whitney to bring it up when they were away of that girl's trip. They were all drunk when she wanted to discuss it, not a good time!

And worst, Whitney trying to use it as a reason why she said some things she's said about the other ladies. 

Salt Lake City Housewives has nothing interesting going for it this season.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I have hesitated to write this, and I haven't watched the episode of Whitney and her husband, as the preview excerpts were more than enough and unseemly in the extreme.

My first thought in the episode that Whitey told Justin she just discovered that she was abused, was she needed an out, and reason why her Wild Rose was not being mentioned on the show.     I didn't immediately think sexual abuse.   
I had been wondering why her brand and work was not being mentioned this season, and I wondered if it had failed to launch?

Whitney said she had invested more or less, all of their money in this venture, and I (ashamed to admit) wondered if she was searching for sympathy, to soften the blow, and be the reason for a coming business failure.

I don't think anyone would doubt that Whitney grew up in a family that had dysfunction.

There are many types of abuse.
My cousin was adopted as an infant, after being removed from an "abusive household".

Her family (she reunited when she was an adult, meeting her birth mother and one sister, stopping contact when they relentlessly begged for money) were alcohol and drug-dependent and she suffered horrible neglect, but she wasn't sexually abused.


----------



## swags

I think they threw this season together too quickly to beat the clock with the Jen Shah case. The result are these crappy episodes where the fights make no sense. 
Shame on Meredith for putting her nephew on the show for a storyline. He may have participated willingly but I don’t think it’s a good thing.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> I think they threw this season together too quickly to beat the clock with the Jen Shah case. The result are these crappy episodes where the fights make no sense.
> Shame on Meredith for putting her nephew on the show for a storyline. He may have participated willingly but I don’t think it’s a good thing.


I had forgotten about this. Yes, why would Meredith think putting her nephew's struggles with mental health as a storyline for her behaviour last season as ok.


----------



## swags

Did anyone watch the recent episode? Jen is so entitled for someone in her position.  I’m tired of hearing how she is fighting for her life but manages to have her nails, ridiculous clothes and vacations.


----------



## bagshopr

I watched the recent episode and it's more awful behavior by Jen. I've written before of the low opinion I have of her. She is extremely entitled and rude and I can't understand why the other housewives bend over backward to please her.  I don't care that she is stressed because she is facing jail. That's all her fault.


----------



## TC1

Both of the Angie's are really jockeying for airtime. I don't care for either of them. I did laugh when Angie took over the trip and Jenn said something about her being a "side piece" and not in charge of the trip.


----------



## rockhollow

I keep getting confused with the addition of the Angie's, can't keep straight which one is friends with which housewives.
I was a bit surprised with Jenn pouring her drink over her Ang, it really wasn't funny and Jenn whole attitude about it was just strange - pouring the drink on herself was so silly.

It wasn't really cool of her Angie to spill all that information about Coach's party, but it was kind of shocking to think she's spend so much on that party and Jenn couldn't even bother to thank her.
She did give her that necklace, but even that encounter was strange - not really a gift you'd want to accept from Jenn in her current situation.


----------



## TC1

Yet another cliffhanger about Heather's black eye   I don't believe Jen when she says she attempted suicide. Is she seeking attention to deflect?, yes. Suicide isn't just something to throw out in conversation to make other people stop in mid sentence. I do believe her husband probably took her to get help.
Also, another thought as to Whitney's "trauma" She mentioned that Heather putting her hands on her was the sort of thing she had been trying to recover from. So..again (my take) is that it wasn't sexual..we were just being led down that path by omission


----------



## bagshopr

So much psychobabble in this episode, my head was spinning! I don't believe Jenn either. She would have brought her suicide attempt up earlier because she is such an attention seeker.


----------



## sgj99

When is her court date?


----------



## beata-kelly




----------



## beata-kelly

More details on DailyMail web


----------



## TC1

So tacky. I knew the LV Louboutin bag she carried the one scene was fake...but damn


----------



## sgj99

beata-kelly said:


> View attachment 5672038


This does not surprise me at all since everything she has and is are a sham.


----------



## TC1

I just read a comment on IG that said..Can you imagine swindling people out of their life savings only to spend it on Gewcci and Luis Vuitton?


----------



## swags

I thought I spotted a fake LV awhile back. She spent a lot of money trying to look rich. What a waste.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Wow. I am shocked. But not shocked, at the same time.










						'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah asks court for reduced prison sentence after guilty plea for telemarketing fraud scheme | CNN
					

Jennifer Shah, a cast member of the reality series "The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City," asked a judge to give her a lesser sentence of three years in prison for stealing from hundreds of victims -- many of them elderly -- in a long-running telemarketing scheme.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## bagshopr

'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah asks court for reduced prison sentence after guilty plea for telemarketing fraud scheme | CNN
					

Jennifer Shah, a cast member of the reality series "The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City," asked a judge to give her a lesser sentence of three years in prison for stealing from hundreds of victims -- many of them elderly -- in a long-running telemarketing scheme.




					www.cnn.com
				



I hope the judge doubles her sentence!


----------



## rockhollow

Heather on Below Deck.


----------



## swags

bagshopr said:


> 'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah asks court for reduced prison sentence after guilty plea for telemarketing fraud scheme | CNN
> 
> 
> Jennifer Shah, a cast member of the reality series "The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City," asked a judge to give her a lesser sentence of three years in prison for stealing from hundreds of victims -- many of them elderly -- in a long-running telemarketing scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the judge doubles her sentence!


Oh come on now, she was going through a hard time. Haven't you ever defrauded innocent people out of money when times are tough?


----------



## bagshopr

swags said:


> Oh come on now, she was going through a hard time. Haven't you ever defrauded innocent people out of money when times are tough?


Yeah, but I was faking it!


----------



## chowlover2

bagshopr said:


> 'Real Housewives of Salt Lake City' star Jen Shah asks court for reduced prison sentence after guilty plea for telemarketing fraud scheme | CNN
> 
> 
> Jennifer Shah, a cast member of the reality series "The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City," asked a judge to give her a lesser sentence of three years in prison for stealing from hundreds of victims -- many of them elderly -- in a long-running telemarketing scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the judge doubles her sentence!


I bet the judge will throw the book at her!


----------



## Mrs.Z

RHOSLC's Jen Shah Had Fake Designer Bags and Jewelry Found During Home Raid
					

Jennifer Shah, the Real Housewives of Salt Lake City star who plead guilty for her role in an alleged telemarketing scheme, had over 30 counterfeit luxury bags and around 40 pieces of counterfeit luxury jewelry seized from her home in March 2021, according to documents obtained by TMZ




					people.com
				




She stole ALL that $$$$ to buy fakes!  Unreal!


----------



## sgj99

So … who attacked Heather?


----------



## bergafer3

sgj99 said:


> So … who attacked Heather?



She either fell or it’s Jen.


----------



## TC1

I hate that this is a story. Show us the camera footage. There's no way after Aspen on RHOBH that everything wasn't filmed. I saw a screenshot on an IG account (I can't recall) that showed the start of a black eye earlier that day..it just wasn't as dark


----------



## sgj99

TC1 said:


> I hate that this is a story. Show us the camera footage. There's no way after Aspen on RHOBH that everything wasn't filmed. I saw a screenshot on an IG account (I can't recall) that showed the start of a black eye earlier that day..it just wasn't as dark


I agree.  Violence against each other should never be a story line.  It all started with Tre losing it and the now infamous table flip.  Andy got a lot of mileage off of that and it’s just escalated to putting their hands on each other.


----------



## bagshopr

I think the black eye came from someone opening a door into her face. I think the bite and scratch marks are from the "play fighting" they were all doing before they went to bed. I hate that they are keeping it a secret.


----------



## TC1

I used to really like Heather. I feel like she's letting her popularity go to her head. She's gotten business for Beauty Lab and now new book..she is famous..we get it. But geez stop talking in circles


----------



## swags

The story is a non story. All that build up for nothing. This season is lame. They were not ready for a third season.  The Meredith stuff is a little funny. Of course shes still mad about the hot mic moment.


----------



## limom

This season is a total letdown.
WTF is going on with that black eye storyline?
Meanwhile Miami is on fire. On par with the early seasons of Beverly Hills.


----------



## swags

limom said:


> This season is a total letdown.
> WTF is going on with that black eye storyline?
> Meanwhile Miami is on fire. On par with the early seasons of Beverly Hills.


I would think if Heather was punched production would have had to step in. It was probably drunk shenanigan. Several have said they saw the beginning of a black eye earlier in the last episode. Maybe one of her procedures caused a reaction.
I can’t wait to see Miami. I’m staying out of the thread until it airs on bravo.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I would think if Heather was punched production would have had to step in. It was probably drunk shenanigan. Several have said they saw the beginning of a black eye earlier in the last episode. Maybe one of her procedures caused a reaction.
> I can’t wait to see Miami. I’m staying out of the thread until it airs on bravo.


Miami is off the chains!
Each epi is better than the next.
Real women facing real life challenges and having real friendships in a super Luxe lifestyle.
On top of that, the show looks like a movie. So good!
I am paying 4.99 just for these hoes!


----------

